# something you like (alphabetically)



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

"Anabelle Lee" by Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bikini Kill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheesecake


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dancing like I've never danced before. Though, last time I ended up in a coma for several months.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

earlobes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

funnel cake


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

girls! 

(that was too easy)


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

High Flight Society (Christian rock band)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Introspective types.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

July


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

lummoxes--especially the ones from ren and stimpy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mooninites!


----------



## dawn416 (Mar 28, 2006)

nephew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

otter pops


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

potato pancakes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Queen


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sleater-Kinney!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

tingly sensations


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Uvulas! :lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Volatile volta dancers.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

white chocolate


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina :banana


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

'Yesterday' (song by beatles)


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

zebras


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Applebees


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Bennigan's


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

cake


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

dumbbells????


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

empty rooms


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Finding something delicious in the fridge that I did not remember was there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gelatin


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Honey


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ice cream


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Jello


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

koala babies


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

looney tunes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

money


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

nooks


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

oxygene


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

plums


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

quiet nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rooting for the underdog


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sausage fests (for platonic reasons)


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

taco parties!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

User-friendly programs


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

vaginas!! 

(what, don't I get any points for honesty?)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

work that's meaningful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXhilaration from finally getting a long-term task completed!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

yachts


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Zorba


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

apples


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Label Society


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

downy softness


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

eternal life


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Free items!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

garlic bread


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

hash browns


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

icing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

juice


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

kite flying


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

llamas


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

mozart


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

unsure said:


> mozart


he is my fav. :yes

naps


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Opportunities that arise seemingly out of nowhere. They make me believe that destiny may actually be real. I languish in thoughts of rainbows and minstrels until my mind takes back control and convinces me that it is all sh*te. Then i sit there and look out in despair at the cold hard world in front of me. But my minstrels sing to me in my dreams and their music brings to life beautiful rainbows.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

paganini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet reflection


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Remote control cars


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

quaker cereal


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

smell of gasoline

(I went after R because someone screwed up...)


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

unique ideas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

virus removal tools :yes


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

waves


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

X if I'm forced to play Scrabble at gunpoint.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zits that go away


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

acorns carried away by squirrels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buildings that are well ventilated!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

cute and cuddly Cats!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Doritos


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Earth Day! let us all save the environment!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fashion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grapes


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

home


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

ice


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jelly and peanut butter


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

kangaroo's


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Lettuce


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

munchies


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Oreos


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Plants


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Questions i know the answer to


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Reeses candy


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sleepy kitties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to sleep!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Unexpectedly finding chocolate in unconventional places.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

very quiet malls


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wet and windy days - the violent type where the wind is so strong that it almost picks you up off the ground - and you walk around with the urge to spread your arms out wide and just fall back into the wind with a sense that it would carry you rather than let you fall.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

xylophone....i love the sounds they make....


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yelling at the top of your lungs at nothing or noone in particular and for no purpose other than to hear your own screeching voice.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

zebras there cute^^


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

'Addicted to love' grinding dance moves completed with a stone face and slicked back hair.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

berries...all kinds


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

classy ladies


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

driving......australian system=stupid


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Everything when the girl is included.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Floating in a most a peculiar way-ay.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Grasshoppers (haven't seen one since I was about 6 though)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Heavy duty stain removers that actually remove stains - i love getting a good stain out :yay


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Icecream!!!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jolly swag men.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Knickers with frilly lace that cover the entire torso of grannies and make acceptable lamp shades.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons - candy, meringue pie, uh oh.....Country Time Lemonade :sigh :fall :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Music...made by mc's who dont only rap about women and jewelry


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

naked feet


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oranges.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Puddles. I can never resist a puddle, even though I hate it when the bottoms of my pants get wet.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quandaries that are eventually solved without too much grief and skin scratching.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

"Respectfully yours..." at the end of a letter.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Try try try as you might and then actually getting there.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Unknowable things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Victorious thinking


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

...wish i may wish i might grant the wish i wish tonight - i liked saying that to stars when i was a kid.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

e*X*ercising to 80's music with fast quasi techno beats.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

freedom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

young-at-heartedness


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoot suited up gentlemen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Air


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

birthday presents...freebies are always good


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cold weather.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

dogs


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ebullient moments of hysterical delight.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

French toast


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

garlic


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

sports Headcases - players who choke and screw it up for themselves. hee.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

ibiza...idk sounds like a cool place


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Jovial jiving jitterbugging.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Karate Kid


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Laughing so hard and to the point that you just might p*ss yourself - and afterwards your whole body aches.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

M&M's


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

November


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Oceanchief :heart


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk rock


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Quiet


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Respect my authoritah!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAS


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Titillating teasing trinkets touching the tumultuous threshold taunting thalposis.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

violet vending machines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water to swim in (as long as it is NOT polluted and EPA closed :afr)


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

X-rays that come back negative


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yosterborteous stimulatously masogistrania spankalatously.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zany antics conducted by William Shatner.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*A*ll kinds of beer


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

bumper cars


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Caramel :yes


----------



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

Doggies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Endless happiness


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FREEDOM


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Guns


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hugh Grant's sweet ***.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Idiots who make me look so brilliant by comparison.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jenna Jameson!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Karl -- the proper spelling of my name, instead of the 99% who think it's "Carl"


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

lime juice on rice


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Misery upon those I hate


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No school or work


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Omnipotence. I could definitely put that to use.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Peeing (try imipramine and you'll know what I mean)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Quirky people.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Rain


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Sex.

Well, eventually.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Treasury interest (not taxable at the state level)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underpriced goods


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Videos that thoroughly embarrass those who are holier than thou, showing them in filth & sin


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Walking to remote and hidden places


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-rated movies starring a young Marilyn Chambers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yo


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zesty seasonings on just about anything.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Amazon.com


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Being a mother.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cars


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dirty words


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ebay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frankfurters


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

godless paradise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

harps


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Iggy Pop's flexible back bending.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jerry Falwell -- when dead.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

killing brain cells


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

limes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mastering a skill


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Not going to my friend's house.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

What begins with "O" that I like, hmmmmmmmm........Orchids.

There's a guy at work who is famous for not working but he can grow beautiful orchids in the window next to his desk.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

QWERTY style keyboards


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Reading


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Spanking*


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

TV


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

TV


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Understanding mortality


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

vag...oh you mean something clean?? hmm...video games


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

watermelon


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

X-Amount of Words (a song from a Blue October album)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow flowers


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apple crisp


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BEER (OBVIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Cops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doodling


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

East Rutherford


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*f * udge, hot, on ice cream


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Geordi LaForge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ham


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Iris


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jelly, the kind made with blackberries


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Korie Lucious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con

Lollipops in vibrant flavors


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

M & M 's


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nick Young


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

openess


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Pokemon (what? it's addicting!)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jack's Smirking Revenge said:


> Pokemon (what? it's addicting!)


Yeah...if you say so... :b

Quesadillas....yummy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ray Romano


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Silence


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Tim Duncan


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Underwear (really nice underwear that is... )


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Vito Corleone


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Watermelon. Yum.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Xanatos


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Zealots. There were cool in Starcraft.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Affirmed


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Barnes and Noble


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Chevelle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dancing wiht the Stars :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dancing wiht the Stars :lol


 OMG :fall :b

Eggs


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Fat Joe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Green plants


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hank Aaron


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kit Kat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mac N cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New clothes


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Pasta

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Roller coasters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sand dunes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Turtles


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Up


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viewpoints


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wax store displays of Dracula on Halloween.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

x-games


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yanni


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zithers


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Apples that are RED _and_ DELICIOUS.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Boyz who wear eyeliner...the ones who can actually pull it off.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

CDs


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dry humor


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Exciting travel opportunities


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

French fries


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Games that are fun to play


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Heero Yuy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Irony


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jazz hands!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Kermit THE Frog


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laser light shows


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Mike Modano


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

northern lights


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ollie Williams


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

penguins!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Questionable acts.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Rain


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Solitude


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Tim Duncan


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Undulating hills.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Victor Martinez


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Watermelon


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-rated movies from the 1970's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearning for happiness


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zappo's Visa because they gave $25 just for taking their stupid card.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Air that is fresh!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Bindo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cold air on a hot day


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Doak


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

eggs over medium


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Feeling wide awake.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

good tasting italian food


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hot girls doing hot stuff


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Icy cold beer


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jackie Robinson


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kittens (that unfortunately grow up to be cats)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Long drives


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Montevideo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New plants


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ogilvie, Ben


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Pretty Maids All in a Row (This got me kicked out of a Best Western in Boise but I've said too much already).


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Quasars


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Red rum


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sinking my feet in wet sand at the beach


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

tossing inhibitions to the wind


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

uninhibited young women tossing inhibitions & clothing to the wind


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

V (The Mini-series from the 80s)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Witnessing people slipping on various liquids while holding something expensive (or perhaps a cream pie of some sort) in their arms.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Xmas


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ypsilanti, Alexander


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Zach Braff's narrations on Scrubs, mostly


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

A


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beeps!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Cris Carter


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Dandy - I like Fine sure but i like Dandy better. In my opinion he has more substance, he's a lot more solid. You can depend on him, he'd make a traditional type of husband - a real breadwinner type.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

eating stuff


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

french fries (or should I say freedom fries)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Golden Girls, The


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Hot coffee.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Io


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jumping on my bed


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

klondike bar


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Lost Boys, The


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Mickey Goldmill (the old fart trainer from Rocky, whom I idolize)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

No nonsense nannies.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Crazy nanny...but I think no nonsense nuns are scarier.

Orlando


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Pop Rocks


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

quizzes at blogthings.com


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: something you like (alphabetically)*



erkenne said:


> quizzes at blogthings.com


replying to myself


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Steve-O


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

tickle me elmo


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Underwear featuring slogans such as 'Spank Me' or 'The Butt Stops Here'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

V-neck shirts worn occasionally underneath sportjackets :stu


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

west coast chicks


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

X Rated Movies from the 70s


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuppy penny loafers


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Zeppelins...


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Answering when it's back to "a"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Believing in myself and the Man Upstairs!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Carving out a seemingly normal life in which to fool people with - admit it you're fooled, fooled damn it...fooooooooooled. All of you little small towners - i look like a librarian don't i ? :fall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dodging the cops


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ed Edd n Eddy


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Fries from Sonic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Green lights.....or arrows


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Harrowing tales involving licentious and scandalous behaviour.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

invention of the internet


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kremlin-esque architecture.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Lymon


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

My Chemical Romance


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Network (the movie starring Faye Dunnaway and William Holden)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Old Spice


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

playing with the ring on my right hand


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Quiet People


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

resting in bed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salutations from unexpected places .


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Telling crude people to kiss my ***!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Underoath


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wanting something and then getting it


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xanthus - he was a lot more tame than Balius. Balius was headstrong and ultimately this led to his downfall. As i stood witness to his funeral i couldn't help thinking that he had brought his sad ending upon himself. It could have been different for him. Xanthus, oh Xanthus thankfully he did not take you with him.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Yellow Submarines passing before my eyes as I trip across the cosmos on my invisible tricycle singing lullabyes to sleepy talking gorillas.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

zero violence


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Acrobatic acts. Good grief look at them! Amazing, simply amazing.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Botannical gardens.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: something you like (alphabetically)*

coping with stress and not freaking out



starblob said:


>


^^ thats crazy :fall


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

donkeys and zebras frolicking in the fields


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

eating chocolate


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

female rappers


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Gobstoppers


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hyped up on a natural high.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

internet sites like this one


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jelly and peanut butter


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

kudos bars, the variety pack


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Lisa Simpson


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

making noises - screaming at the top of my lungs


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ :clap 

Never ending story - the song - beautiful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Onions that don't make me cry


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

People that like the letter "Y"


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

quizzes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rhinos


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

soccer


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Tennis


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

uber humans


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

vacations


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

women with kind, gentle eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exaltations


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yawning


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Zero 7


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Alex...me...myself...I...moi...yo...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bananas that are perfectly ripe - not too ripe, not under ripe - but just aahh, bliss.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Cupcakes!!! :hb


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dollars


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ebony


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

fruit...yummy, yummy fruit


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Grilled Chicken


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hedonistic thrills not involving Caligula. Okay, some involving Caligula.


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

I as in Me


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Just kickin' back....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

krusty the clown


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Losing my mind gradually.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Mario


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nothing! I like nothing!


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

My mom...? :con


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Orpheus!!  :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

power


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Quick and dangerous driving maneuvers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rain-freshened air


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Suspiria


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Taffy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy -- that guy has some of the best posts on SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Voting for Ultrashy's polls - they're not difficult, like many of the others :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wizard Magazine - comics magazine
very good reading on upcoming comics and everything that relates


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-rated Udo Kier movies, because they are to be treasured.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Y2k compliance and giving people from out of town directions


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

xenomorph

"All we know is that there's still no contact with the colony, and that a xenomorph may be involved." Gorman, Aliens


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Atheism*


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Books...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

coolio


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Dahlias


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Evil Monkeys


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

finger foods


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

General Grievous (Star Wars universe)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

having all my bookwork done


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

ink stains on my hands after drawing :heart


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Jack Tripper


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Kisses...on my head or forehead.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Lionel Richie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Millennium Falcon (Star Wars)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Napalm--the smell of it in the morning, anyway.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Order 66 (Star Wars)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

predator


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Quotient Y


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R2D2 (Star Wars)


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

silly squirrels


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Taking naps.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

unanswered questions (I love mysteries)


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Vancouver , the song


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

winter


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

xxx and ooo's


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

the Y chromosone. Let's celebrate testis!


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

Zoology


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Flying


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Antar, Sector 4

(heehee jello <3)


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh man, my head was somewhere else last night. I blame you, psyche :lol 

Bakeries


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Dark Brooding Loners Who Dedicate Their Lives to Fighting Evil and Corruption


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ether soaked towels.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Gourds. They're highly sensual and suggestive. Nature's flirts you might say.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Hair wax. It smells like pineapples and strawberries all mixed into one.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Igloos


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Klondike Bars

(oh sure, i'm always the scapegoat!! )


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lovely lubricated lips


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

masochistic women


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Navigation systems in cars that are stuck in French mode


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Old movies


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Places where people are busking


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Quoting Queen Carlotta. "Look at those disgusting trees, stealing my oxygen!"


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Runts Candy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars !!!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Tigers! As in Detroit Tigers.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

underwear


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Vein-hiding blue-lighted bathrooms


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Waterwalls


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

x-ray technicians who spent 3 months at Apollo College online to earn their "degrees" and fell asleep during the classes and have cold, cold hands.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yodelers


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Psyche Wrote:


> x-ray technicians who spent 3 months at Apollo College online to earn their "degrees" and fell asleep during the classes and have cold, cold hands.


Psyche, this is the "something you like" thread, lol.

zahra amir ebrahimi


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Apt metaphors


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: re: something you like (alphabetically)*



FairleighCalm said:


> Psyche Wrote:
> 
> 
> > x-ray technicians who spent 3 months at Apollo College online to earn their "degrees" and fell asleep during the classes and have cold, cold hands.
> ...


so who says I don't like cold hands?? hahaha...haha...ha.... :fall

Beastie Boys video for Fight For Your Right To Party


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Clocks of the Coldplay variety.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dons in mafia movies


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

entomology & tuna


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

family guy


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

goofy people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

harry and the hendersons


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Ice cubes in my cold diet drinks


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Jarron, possibly the best name ever given to a character in an adult novel. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kids with their tiny voices :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

love


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mike McDonald's childlike character on MadTV------Stew? I know a grocery check out guy who is going thru a sex change and he sounds just like Stew.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naps


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

only watching tv


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

penetration.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

queefs.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Reggie Bush...even if he was paid off in college


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

spaghetti with meat sauce


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Tim Duncan


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

underdogs


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Vito Corleone


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wonder woman


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

xxxooo's


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Your mom :stu


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: re: something you like (alphabetically)*



Roberto said:


> Your mom :stu


 :lol !!!

Zamboni rides


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

army of slaves that i control


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

*Chocolate*


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Dreams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electricical things "Thanks Eva Gabor - you rock!" :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Fragile pronounced Fra-jee-lay.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Gabriella :kma


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

You guys are cracking me up here! :lol 

Anyhoo, um....

Ham and cheese sammiches. (Yup, I know it's spelled "sandwich" *lol*)


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Innovation


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jessica Lange back in the day.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Katie (my first psychodynamic therapist's name)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers
a jedi / sith weapon


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Muppets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutty bars


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Utty bars.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

you mean *O*tter Pops :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

puzzles


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Quantum Leap


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Reading


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Statler & Waldorf


----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

Trees


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

u and me togetha foreva


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

.....and Fairleighcalm has landed on the V......will he take this opportunity to say what is on everyone's mind. No, it's been said before.

My third grade lover, Valerie.

8)


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Water - when it's clean


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Would it be out of taste if i put *XXX movies* here just cause I can't think of anything that starts with X at the moment?


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

yo yo


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

zany people


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Alex...me...myself...I


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baseball


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

Cookies, preferably chocolate ones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doughnuts!


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

escaping


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fantasies involving plastic dolls and lots of wistful crying.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

George Stroumboulopoulos from The Hour. :heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hearts


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Ignorant (not) people


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Java


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking a soccer ball around


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

love letters


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

mac and cheese


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Noticing tiny details that make me believe that there is something special about me and the way i see the world. I am filled with an urgent need to laugh out loud when i think about stuff like that. Oh it's just so hysterical.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"Out of toilet paper, surprise!" =D


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Pineapple


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quality sleep - when i can get it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Refreshments


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Small town girls with big-city dreams.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Trash talk.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Utterances that escape out into the world from their dark prison. Roam free little words - express thy self.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

vandals who draw solar systems and burger value meals with green permanent marker between the elevators on the 9th floor of my building.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

wishing for happier times


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Xanadu


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeasty fits of energy. I wish i could capture and trap those feelings. They always escape me, running off just as soon as they come. But their short presence makes me smile.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Zoidberg


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Angels baseball


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bouncy super balls!!


----------



## srj985 (Aug 21, 2007)

change and money always in my wallet


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Drinkability.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Egon from Ghostbusters.


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Greens


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Harrowing tales of betrayal and woe.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

ice cold pop


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Jigglypuff


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

King of the Hill


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

lollipops!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

muffins


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

noming!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oogling all of the naked people on the internet. All of them!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Parting my hair


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

quesadillas


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

resting after a hard day at work


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Stuff


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

TiVo


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Underwear that sits just right.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Viper (the six flags magic mountain ride)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wuthering Heights done Kate Bush style.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-Wing (star wars)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yoyo tricksters who complete highly complicated and daring feats of yoyo-ing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z'ceptor (star wars)


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Armor For Sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Brian from family guy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Castigation metered out by Miss Lace Longstockings.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Driodekas from starwars
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Droideka


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Eating

Edit: Oops, I thought this was a different thread for a moment there...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

football


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Grimlock (Transformers - Autobot - Dinobot)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hawaiian pizza... with LOTS of pineapples!


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

improbability


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jalapenos on my taco!


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

Kill Bill: Volume 1 (Volume 2 wasn't nearly as exciting)...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Laughing during inappropriate moments.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

monkeys with hats


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nookie


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Oreos. 

I like hitting them and smashing them and shoving them in my mouth and spitting them out and putting them back in the bag, and then everything's okay because the past doesn't exist. Want a cookie?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

pancakes!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick answers


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Random questions


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Strings and brass


----------



## Wylass (Sep 26, 2007)

Thunder storms (if i'm indoors)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ukulele.. just the word I'm indifferent about the instrument.


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

vforvendetta


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Water, and living next to large bodies of it.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

X-Rated chocolate shapes.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ying and Yang in fighting.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Antique typewritters, clocks and skeleton keys


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoot suits on dapper loooking gentlemen :yes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Blue ringed octopus, a


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skipped A -> Apples

Chewy granola


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Delicious looking women.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

Extra sleep!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Frankenfurter - The doctor that is.










Oh my :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yow! :lol - Tim Curry in drag, huh?

Good luck


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

High socks on baseball players


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yow! :lol - Tim Curry in drag, huh?


Indeed! Nobody else does the role justice. It's sacreligious for anyone to even try as far as i am concerned. Craig McLaughlin you sir should be burned at the stake.

Igloo houses - they look so cute.


----------



## hellotiger (Sep 10, 2007)

Juggling bananas


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Killcow's who get their comeuppance.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

"Let me be your dirty ****ing *****" the song that is.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

"More Than A Feeling" a song by Boston


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Nekromantik


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Orange smarties at halloween!! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pale blue eyes :eyes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

'Queer as folk' sex scenes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

rainbows


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

sleep


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Tunes of the looney variety


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ubiquitousness...I could use somthat right now, knowhadimean, knowhadimean?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Very Very tight jeans on men.










Oh Bon Scott, you make the impossible possible  

Edit: I deserve 10 lashings. Forgive me.

Yeah, he was something alright.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

WTF? LOL.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Toronto Maple Leafs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

yo-yos


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Zack Selwyn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allergy-free summers!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Being an aquired taste...every time someone aquires me, they want to get rid of me!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheesy corn chips


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Doritos...but they are not on the menu anymore


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

E...E...something that starts with E...Emerald nuts?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Friendship


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Geritol?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hairy armpits on woman - liberated baby.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Irish cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juice (the drink, not the steroid! :lol)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Killing time and bad feelings watching my Vicar of Dibley dvd's.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Life at the moment...sorta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millenniumman75!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Nikio Koutovides


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

open bar


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul Hubbard


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Quakers Gone Wild.
...sexy.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Retro wallpaper designs. Takes me back to a simpler, albeit nastier and dirtier time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sea waves


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Tanooki suits


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Ulysses (long novel, but good)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Vanilla ice cream (boring, I know)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wax figures of the cast of Full House burned until they're all disfigured looking, and placed on the doorsteps of the Olsen Twins just to freak them out.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Xenial Xenagoging Xanthippes in the way of rough, but affectionate love making.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yearning for wittier creativity


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Zazen


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Arousal - those were the days.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Beaches


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Communal showers depicted in the opening scenes of teen comedies.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Douche me, I sense an unfreshness about my nether regions.

..maybe this belongs in the imperative thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek :um
FairleighCalm, is there something you're not telling us? :lol

Essences of success


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^No, I've told you all EVERYTHING...:lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

**** {-- the word. Monty python said it best.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Goofy - the word, it feels good to say and it turns me on.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

halloween


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Inside-the-park home runs


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jeri curls that drip all over people's foreheads and soak their pant suits being immortalized in a freakishly realistic head sculpture by a blind woman.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Karma chameleons.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Land


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Marshmellows.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

***** Bill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oodles of fun.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Purple jellyfish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quotas that are met and exceeded


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Raspberry pie~ %-%


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sudoku


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Team Dresch


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Under achiever's who make good.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

volcanoes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Right thread good, anyway - *W*uthering heights dance moves executed by the delicious Kate Bush.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcelling


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Yaz


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Zaphod the Meerkat


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

the Amazing Race


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

basset hounds


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

candy


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

delicious food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eating salads every once in a while


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

****in' turduckens =ll


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Goomba mushroom


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Herbal tea


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Iced White Mocha Espresso


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Re-newed hope


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Juxtaposing stripes and polkadots - makes for a very strong and striking combination.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

koto music played in chinese restaurant


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

muffins


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

nudity.

mine or a lover's. or both.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

oranges


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Polish sausage


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

[wiki:33qx0qo7]Qualia[/wiki:33qx0qo7]!!! (hehehe)


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

raisins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salutations


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

television


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Uncle Tupelo


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vagisil commercials


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Not having to come up with a word that begins with X


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

*W*hen I take a relieving poop....lol Yeah, i said it.

There.


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm.....let's get back to alphabetical:

wind farms on California hills.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xenomaniac assholes getting what is coming to them.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Yawning with my kitteh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zapping things with my fingers :lol


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberries.

Drella, who is that lovely lady in your avatar?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Cincinnati


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:agree

Driving when gas is cheap! (*D*reaming on is more like it, right? :lol)


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Emily Dickinson


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Frosting, boo ya!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Honourable gentlemen featured in Jane Austen novels.

Oh Mr. Darcy ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

internet


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

_Je ne sais quoi_

hehehe


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

double taps


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kangaroo's that know to hop away from the shiny lights and big noisy things.


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mint


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nostril flaring.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Over-the-top performances on Mad TV


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

paper!


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Quality kitty time.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

rest off from my job


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

scissors!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

take out food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underlining


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

violins


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wiggle room


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

X-rays (because they give away the position of a black hole).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yoo-hoos


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Zingers


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Autumn breezes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Britney Spears


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

cats


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dreaming


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

eating


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Flaming barrels that warm hobos and cook their rat kabobs.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Garfield


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Haagen-Dazs


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

igloos


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jolly Ranchers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kangaroos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lunch


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Music


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

National Geographic


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oranges


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Parmesan cheese covered pasta....mmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick moves


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rolos


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Sombreros


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Toe-socks...so comfortable!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Ventriloquism


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Word games


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Xylene, I guess


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuletide ?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zen Gardens... this awesome vegetarian Japanese restaurant I just got back from


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Afterburners


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bunnies


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drawing


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eating chocolate


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

festivities


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

good food


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

home


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Italian ice


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jesus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

kinder egg surprises  :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lazy naked Sundays!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :lol

mac and cheese


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Naughtyness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

orgasms


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Christine* said:


> orgasms


Oh dear....lol

People who like orgasms lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quim


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

rainy days


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Snowmen


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Telekinetic revenge.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

University (or I did anyway)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Various things...


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xylophones


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Yzerman (from the Red Wings).


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Quaker Oats - Walnut


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Rum (yes, the really girly coconut ones are my fav ~ )


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Shade Empire
(band)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twenty - the number


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Wait, what just happened? 
We were on Z and then suddenly we were on Q.
It was that non-conformist guy who doesn't have a keyboard!!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

lol we're skipping letters all over the place! well, i'll go ahead with the last few posts

Uhhh, umbrellas


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Victoria Secret


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

xerography


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

youtube


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Venice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

xanax


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Zagnuts


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Baths


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

deep fried, heavily seasoned calamari


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Evian


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

farms


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Great Space Coaster


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hot chocolate


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerry & Tom


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

knees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lake Michigan


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Meneguar


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice people


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

opals


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Presents


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quotations


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rum & eggnog


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

schnapps


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

tie-dye


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Unlimited amounts of chocolate


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

velvet


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Watermelon!


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

X-ray vision!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"yes"


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan 

"We'll simply set a new course for that empty region over there. Near that black-ish Hole-ish thing!"


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

amplifiers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Being a geek!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

cantelope


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dill pickles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Efficient work


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

flapjacks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

gaming


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

honey roasted nuts


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ice cubes


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Jack o lanterns


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

kisses


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lush


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

money


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

New clothes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

opportunities


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

passion


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

quick service in a store or restaurant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rewards for hard work!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Seven million dollars


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Tent pegs


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Upson cafe


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

velvet


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

working on my endurance


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xylophones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yelling out that I have 21,000 posts! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zero anxiety! (Congrats millenniumman!)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Alligators all around


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Being in the top 5 of a subject you like.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

cookeee


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

diagonally sliced bread


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Everything in its right place (and Radiohead)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Friendship


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

geography


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Having to think about things I like


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Iron & Wine


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

Jokes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kudos received after doing a good job .


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

Lemon


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mandarin oranges


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

national holidays


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

octagons


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pesto


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

quilts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Scented candles


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

tango


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

the underdog


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

vlog


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

Water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXporting goods to other countries


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

you =)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

zigadoos


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

apricots


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bugs


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Candy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dice


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

exercise


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Feeling sorry for myself :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hidden messages


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Intelligence


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jello


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

kookaburras


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mysteries


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninjas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

oreos


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

panaceas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

peace


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Questions that are easy


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Replies that are thoughtful


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sex?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

truth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unity


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

violets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watering holes


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Xylophone


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeti myths, I guess


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zulu time


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Apple pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Big surprises


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Chewy Raisins


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dimples


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Escalators


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

firefly


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

her


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Jokes that are actually funny


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

kangaroos


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

limon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mangos


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nonconformity


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oreos!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

pickles


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quattro


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

reality tv


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Slinky's!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Trees


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

underwear.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Volume control


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

women


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

xerography


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yo momma


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

zebras


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banning people!


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

chocolate cake


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dynamics


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ebb and flow of the ocean.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Forget Cassettes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grapes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Having the day off school..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

James Marsters


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Klondike bars.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Luxury.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Mango


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nutella


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Original beauties


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

PRS guitars


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

quilts on cold days


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Raspberry jam. Without seeds, thanks.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

shooting stars


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

tiger lilies


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Under achieving slackers with no particular talent for anything who 'make it'.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Vikings.

I don't actually.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not liking vikings! *ahem*
back to the point of this thread.

Water!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

X-rated Harry Reems shots!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YouTube clips of old gameshows!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Zoolander


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Art that isn't too loud


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

boobies


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

coke.

the pop.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

Donkeys, they have such cute ears


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Email.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fan mail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

goofiness


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

horsies, pwetty horsies!! 
no not really..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ice hockey


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

jokes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

kittens


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lifesavers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Money


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

nicky nicky nine doors.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oprah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Popsicles.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Quiet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rain.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Toronto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you skipped the s 

uncanny x-men

im a fanboy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*S*top signs

Victories!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wombles.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Xanadu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yule


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

zoodles


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Acer computers I guess


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

cars


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

doughnuts


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Egg nog?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

fedora hats


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Harlequin clown costumes.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Iguana Poop. (It's a band.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jelly Belly Jelly Beans


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Kurt Russell


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lemon juice on fish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Meat that doesn't taste like candy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nintendo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pride


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality people.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Raisins! :banana


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SAS!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Triumphs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U-3po


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Volkswagen beetles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wookieepedia


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

X-Men!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yogurt :eyes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arithmetic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bladder control :b


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Craptastic little ornament things that serve no purpose other than to just sit there and look like, well, nothing much really.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drains that work!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Euphemisms that allow people to say dirty things without really saying dirty things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fishing


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Grapes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jack-o-lanterns


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kangaroos


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

long walks on the beach


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Milky black and whites of my pink and blue muumuu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nougat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oranges


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pinkies


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Quarter mile drag races


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Rummaging through old crap and actually finding something worth a damn.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Syrup (As in the real kind, not that Log Cabin crap)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tart lemonade


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U*ltrasabers

... a lightsaber store that converts Force FX lightsaber to Luxeon lights so its battleable...


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Velcro


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wannabe singers and dancers who go on those 'make me famous' shows and make arses of themselves.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men... And X-Women! :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oops
(edited)


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

^ isn't it supposed to be alphabetical?!?! wheres the "Y" in that, lolz. 

ZEBRAS. yeah. cant think of anything else.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*A* New Hope (star wars)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Beans


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Cadburys creme eggs


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Dreams


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gems


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hammond, Richard


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ireland


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Jesus


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kinkos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Merry Christmases!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

nirvana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oprah


not


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Playing football {soccer}....


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quiznos.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Risk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Serenity


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

tobacco


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

weezer (blue album)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

xcitement


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

youtube


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bananas!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

candy

original I know


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dogs =)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electric eels


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Fries with that.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

girls


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hints


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Intelligence


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

jokes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kahlua


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsaber
a jedi / sith weapon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Monsterfishkeepers.com


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

oysters


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Patience


----------



## victoria1 (Mar 6, 2008)

quilted blankets


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Reality tv (oh no!)


----------



## victoria1 (Mar 6, 2008)

salt


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

toast


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Unicorns


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Voodoo dolls


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Winning


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

X-tra cheese on pizza


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yanni's amazing mustache, because it fills my mind with unlimited possibilities.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Zzzzzzs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Art


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Burger King


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cats


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Dogs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

friends


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

gum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ice cubes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ju jubes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kelly Harris.. the chic over in my avatar :mushy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lollipops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mounds of monkeys!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

navy uniform


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O* ... oreo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

People named Pepsi.. actual customer name!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

quixotic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*..... R2D2


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

mserychic said:


> People named Pepsi.. actual customer name!


:lol Wow, people named after soft drinks...that's a new one!!!

Sunsets


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Tamarind balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (A band I listen to)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

velvet underground


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Wiry and wrinkled old rockers.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yesterday


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

couches


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

_dummy _by portishead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter Eggs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fasting


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Gravy and Biscuits


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hugs


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

iced cappuccinos


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Jeans


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Klonopin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemonade


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Magnets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts of various kinds (almonds, walnuts, Macadamia, chestnuts)


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (the singer)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

QWERTY keyboards


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

reading magazines at Borders


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sunday comics


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

thursdays


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

unicorns? lol.

[youtube:1n8iyez9]Q5im0Ssyyus[/youtube:1n8iyez9]


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Victoria Secret


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

wasabi


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

xxx strong mints{they are bogging.}


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

yogurt


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zoolander


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Adrian Brody


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

BluOrchid's avatar :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doughnuts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Energy


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

fresh tuna spaghetti


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

God


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Heaven and hell, the song


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Immortal Technique


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

juggling


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kraft Dinner


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

limes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

milkshakes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neatness


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

opulence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quacking ducks


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

rastafarianism


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sleeping


----------



## SavingFace4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Temple of the Dog


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

Ugly Music for Ugly People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vistula St.


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

Walla Walla


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xmas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ylang Ylang.

and here are some random wiki facts:

-a fast-growing tree that exceeds 5 meters per year and attains an average height of 12 meters. It grows in full or partial sun, and prefers the acidic soils of its native rainforest habitat. The leaves are long, smooth and glossy. The flower is greenish yellow (rarely pink), curly like a starfish, and yields a highly fragrant essential oil.

-The essential oil of ylang-ylang is used in aromatherapy. It is believed to relieve high blood pressure, normalize sebum secretion for skin problems, and is considered to be an aphrodisiac.

-The oil from ylang-ylang is widely used in perfumery for oriental or floral themed perfumes. 

-Ylang-ylang blends well with most floral, fruit and wood smells. 

-In Indonesia, ylang-ylang flowers are spread on the bed of newlywed couples. 

I had to.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bed


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

cars


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

drinks


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

eating


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

"****" as a form of expression.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Charlotte


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haircuts


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Innuendo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jello


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kilts worn by rugged Scotsmen.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Laptops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Money $$


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

names


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

ozone layer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quilts


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

relaxing, aaah now that's what im talking about!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

singing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

dolphins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

energy


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

the word furthermore


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Gentility.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hot chocolate


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ice


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

juice


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kraft Dinner


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lime


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Milo.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nutella


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

orange juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

perfume


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quiznos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rabbits


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Simpsons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater Tots


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

useful things


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

velvet


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

wretches


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

xoxo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ZZZZZZzzzzz (sleeping)


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Apples (better than caffeine when you need to stay up late studying etc)


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Boogers...jk, jk, couldn't resist :lol 

Bottled Water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chatting


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dogs...that don't bite or scratch


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Entertainment


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

fast food


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gold?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ingots


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Jam


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

space


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

toast


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Usher


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Voice of Robert Smith (The Cure)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

winter snowstorms


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x marks the spot


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zulu Nation


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

altoids, cinnamon flavor - yummie.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

breasts . mmm mmm i love the titties ! :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ agreed

cappuccinos


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

drummers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

exchange rates, favorable


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

fresh apples


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

grapes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hillal cuisine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Skating


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Jorja Fox? (ok, that's a "someone")


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

kittens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*illenum Falcon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninjas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O*rgana, Princess Leia

no, really, her last name is Organa, not skywalker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretzels


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Q* - from the movie Juice


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

parrot juice


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

quiet people


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

rain


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Serenity


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Tyrannosaurus Rex's (Rexi?)


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

undertaker


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

velcro straps


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

water


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Xen from half life 1, I would like to vacation there sometime.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

yummy food (sorry for making all these posts, I am seriously bored)


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

zoo


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused (Mar 14, 2008)

almonds


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banning people on the ban thread.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

coca-cola


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*D*arth Vader!


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Elephant ears (the pastry not the animal)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*22 - Raptor


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Home


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ice cream

woooo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jars


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kit Kat bars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

McKenzie Brothers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

New things


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

oranges


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Planespotting


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Quests


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*2D2, That little droid ROCKS!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Sphinxes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

toronto blue jays


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Unicorns


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Violets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W*indu, Mace


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

X-ray vision


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

yogurt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zombies


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Animal Crackers


----------



## Lilium (Feb 24, 2008)

Buttered popcorn-flavoured jellybeans


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chocolate Chip Cookies! Three C's right dar!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dancing?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

oops lol

now let me think, ummmm

elephants?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fruit Roll-Ups


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Gummi Bears bouncing here and there and everywhere


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hamsters


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Icicles


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Icicles


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Johnny Rockets


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to Music


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Marshmallows!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

noodley appendages!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O*rder 66...


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Panda bears


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

quadrilaterals?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

rabbits


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tormtrooper


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Tie-Fighters!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

(Did I spell that right, TorLin??  )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Upstairs (my bedroom is here!)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

victories


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

warmth


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

xcstasy


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yellow Daisies


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zaniness


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Apricots


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bananas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chad Sexton's drumming.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Daisies


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

E L O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

french fries


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

grapes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happiness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Joyriding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

jiggly bits. haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Magnets!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

nice atmospheres


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

otters


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

popsicles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Quasar.. a kittie I had as a kid!


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

Riddles


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Smiles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*erminator ...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Understanding things


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

vibrations, good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

X-Ray Spex!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

YYZ


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Afternoon naps


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

books


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

cars


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

dragons


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Euphemisms


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finding money


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Getting pizza for lunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs :squeeze


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*I*maging what i can do for my next upcoming project


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jello


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

kisses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers (dare i say it again)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

torlin said:


> *L*ightsabers (dare i say it again)


 :lol

M&M's


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

neapolitan ice cream


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Orange skittles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P*opiscle (ive seen some others post this one, so its my turn to say it)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Queers!


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tar Wars ... actually its more like "Something you Love" lol.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Taco!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U* - as in You lol.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Vegetable juice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W*anting to image great things for your friends.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*z* is always hard.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B*eauty and the geek, tv show. lol.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Castigation bestowed upon annoying little ****s who thoroughly deserve it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*D*reams

like when your flying like superman. i dream like that most of the time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

elephants. they're lovely.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fish...as pets. The tropical ones are so pretty.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Getting out and about.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

illusions


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

jello


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

kiwi's


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lemon drops candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milla Jovovich :mushy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opened, and full, can of Pepsi in my hand


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Pish posh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

questionable content


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*ockets.
those ones where you build them yourself, and launch them. i haven't done that in a long time now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Samples (free ones!)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*ransformers, the 80's cartoon. they rock!


----------



## ms.understood one (Apr 8, 2008)

*USHER!! *


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*V*oltron


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

weddings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*X*-wing


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yielding done by the unyielding.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

zigzags


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

aardvarks


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blasting music


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

chips


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

daydreaming


----------



## ms.understood one (Apr 8, 2008)

Exits! 
I Need to know where they are, at all times...I'm usually the one running for them :lol


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

F%*$&(#&


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Incense


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jammin'


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kindness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsaber (dare i say it again)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Manners


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*n*ice people


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut butter (chunky)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hah, I keep coming to this thread at Q. Hmmmmm.

Umm, *Qatar*'s scenery and geography looks interesting...? Maybe I'll visit it, uh, some time...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Solving problems (not mathematically)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*alking to people, to make them smile and happy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

(the) Universe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the old rapper *V*anilla Ice

(to the extreme) not now
ice ice baby. (jail jail baby)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina!


----------



## ms.understood one (Apr 8, 2008)

yard sales (c'mon you know you've been to one.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's :yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B*eauty and the Geek, tv show.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Donuts.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ellen Pompeo!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Greys Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Iced Cappuccinos


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Jello pudding pops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kelly Harris :mushy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers, dare i say it again

w00tness


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Midnight Oil leading man Peter Garrett's wild gesticular movements.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

new nissan GT-R


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ostriches - such bizarre creatures.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P*redator


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Quail Man !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Romance novels


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tar Wars !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

tv


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

uhf ... the movie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

vacations


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Windmills


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

X Games


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amplification!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Bread!!!!! I love you - i could eat you all day long.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

coconut cake


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Dancing when I've had too much to drink.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

envelopes.

I don't really.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*riends
everyone needs them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hockey


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

ice water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jokes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

kool-aid while flying a kite


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers

how many times do i have to say it !?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothingness.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oreos (the pink ones) :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pandas


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

quadruple overtime


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Rose Royce (70's band that sang "Car Wash")


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Silence


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

timbits.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Urquhart Castle in Scotland.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wax Lips


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yo-yo's.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Basketball


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

Corn on the cob.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Driving


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

emails


----------



## ms.understood one (Apr 8, 2008)

frosty's-chocolate preferably


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

gorillas with kittens


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hamburgers


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

interviews featuring Sam Mitchell on the FAN590's Morning Show


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

junk food


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

kicking your butt if you hate the Habs


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

losing, if it's the Habs.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

metal


----------



## Lucifer1 (Mar 23, 2008)

New York


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

opening boxes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

peanut butter!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Quisp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*esident evil


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

seeing Boston (and hopefully San Jose) go down in seven.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

tacos


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

USA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Thins


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

winter


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

x-rays


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yahoo.com (my homepage)


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

Zuma the game


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apples


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

breakfast


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C*omic-con in San Diego, CA !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

deep dish pizza


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

elephants


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

frolicking in the hills and valleys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

frappuccinos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

greatness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Honeys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

intelligent womens


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

JUMANJI!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kraft Dinner


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers
dare i say it again.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Money, and lots of it !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

new cds


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

oreos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pets


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Quads while playing poker.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

sex


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*upac


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Understanding myself ( I know kinda lame ).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

vibrato


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

women in red (the movie)


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

XTREME DORITOS


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogourt


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

zoos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alphabet Soup


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Breadsticks from Olive Garden


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cheesecake :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*D*ilated Peoples


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

extra cheese


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Dilated is dope.

Funk!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*H*appy people!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Islands


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Jack's Mannequin


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ metoo.

Kraft Dinner.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lava lamps


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*ariah Carey


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

nickels


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Pineapples

( excuse my ignorance, butwhat in the world is an otter pop?)


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

:con


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

questions regarding otter pops


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

running with scissors


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Something you like (alphabetically) thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*ransformers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Uncle Fester


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

visuals


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ummmm Wang Chung I guess. They had one good song that I know of so I guess that counts.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

xtina aguilera


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YELLOW JACKETS
(the bees, not like yellow jackets as in a real jacket)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B*YOC
build your own computer


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Chillin the **** out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dry towels? lol couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

dammit, wrong thread! Uhh.. Easter chocolate.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Feeling confident.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*ergie


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting paid and getting laid. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*h*appiness within myself, and hoping to share it with others.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Janis Joplin's opening of the song Cry Baby and her music in general basically.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Karate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L*ightsabers


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

money


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

night


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omnipotence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*p*eace


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Quenching my thirst.


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

Rescueing (guineapigs)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tar Wars

there i said it


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Teetering on the edge and then just letting go - just let go, fall into it, fly baby fly.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U* = you


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Vice President Dick Cheney (OK, really only when he's the punchline of a joke)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W*ar, the movie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

x-rated movies?? um naaa I'm kidding or something..


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ying and Yang struggle for supremacy. I know the whole concept is supposed to be about harmony and balance, but occassionally there is a spark that ignites the lust and fury within both of them and....glorious.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

zest soap?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

assholes. (when ppl act like them)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Barbies ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

duh I just realized I posted that in this thread. I thought this was "things you DON'T like" alphabetically. Damn I'm a moron sometimes.

anyways, barbies was funny. 


I'll do C

yeah, coconuts I guess. :stu


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Dudes who are cool.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*E*venings


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

farty nonsense.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Girls* who cant wait until it gets to 'y' or 'r'


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hava Nagila


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ink. Cause pens are just that awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

jingle bells


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

starblob said:


> Dudes who are cool.


I just hope I fit that category :afr.

Killing time being out in the sun!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*c Hammer


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

napping


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

oreos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P*ussycat Dolls.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Quickification processes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

romance :blank


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

sex :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

forget it I missed the letter I used.

something I LIKE
T
hmm


yeah I don't wanna play anymore

someone else do "T"


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

^lol love the new avatar!!!

*T*elevision


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

unicorns and fairies


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Voguing before bedtime. It helps me relax.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wearing flip flops


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Xbox 360


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Z*Z Tops


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Alphabetical lists

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B*eing a good supporter/or friend


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Crazy chicks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doughnuts


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

enemas! hooray!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Feeling wanted


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

good times


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

Horses


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Inspector Gadget


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Jett


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

killers who get caught by the police


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

love


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

monkeys


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Someone say Ninjas now.

Oh ****. I messed up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ninjas! (there ya go, polar)

btw, Ally, I really like monkeys too.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :boogie they're adorable!

Oatmeal


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

punk rawk


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quiznos


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Coco! 

umm... Resting


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slushies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tootsie rolls


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

uppers?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Venting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"*W*eird Al"


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

xoxoxo


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

yucca plants


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

zooooooooooooooooooooooo york


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Butter


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Breaks


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

caterpillars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*D*ane cook... funny guy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Editing

edit: I mean Eating cookies


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Flights


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G*oo Gone, the remover of grease, stickers, tar, gum, crayon, and tape.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Helping people less fortunate than myself ( i know eh big AWW)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*I*llusionOfHappiness


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^umm

jumping


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

kangaroos


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Languishing in a post porn moment.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*usic


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

naps


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oral sex


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pjs


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quizno's


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wRestling for fun.

haha I cheated in this game. :b
I'm a rebel.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You're disqualified, so I get the R.

Rebels

:evil


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*oy, the (movie)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

under water adventures


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

victory


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

whooopideeeedooo! (the word)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

xstacy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Appreciated-Being appreciated that is


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

breathing....yeah thats a good thing, I suppose.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> breathing....yeah thats a good thing, I suppose.


 :lol 
Umm chocolate and ****


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dinosaurs


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Energy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting a massage


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiding.


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

being in love


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Inuits in igloos imagining inarticulately ill iguanas imperviously illustrating ink illusions.


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

joking around


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

starblob said:


> Inuits in igloos imagining inarticulately ill iguanas imperviously illustrating ink illusions.


hahaha nice :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

lounging


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Making a mean bolognese or just cooking in general.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

not having any homework


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

online, being online is cool.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

purple (the color)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Queen (the opposite of the king)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Reminders


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Reading ( i know what a nerd eh)


edit: too slow ,S umm Sleeping.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars

blah.... edit....

TorLin (he rocks)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

haha too slow^^^

NVM good recovery


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

memories (good ones of course)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ninjas


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

R S T ? M N - this is a new alphabet to me! Bunch of rulebreaking rebels. :b 

Old TV shows


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

painting


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Quacking Ducks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Teleportation


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ultraviolet (the movie)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

vacations


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

winter storms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yummy cheesecake


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :kiss 

Buffy The Vampire Slayer !!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

card games


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Days off school


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

easter eggs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Footloose (the movie and soundtrack)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good days


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Having yummie cheesecake


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Edited for being dumb

I like sleeping pills... Is that better???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jelly beans


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Klonopin


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> R S T ? M N - this is a new alphabet to me! Bunch of rulebreaking rebels. :b
> 
> Old TV shows


LMMFAO!! HAHA I have no idea what happened there. I swear there was L word before me. Someone must have been messing with me. :con :b :lol :stu

I have L now.....

so ......... Love!! love love love I love everybody, well most people anyway until they've pissed me off enough times.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Milk


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

Nickelback (the band)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Parks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Q umm... QuickyMart or something.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

"Rocket" Ronnie O'Sullivan


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

shopping


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

tabbies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under the bridge *shrugs*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

variety


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Westie!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yummy cheesecake


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzz's


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

bananas.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

Death cab for cutie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Emails


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

forums


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hockey


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jurassic 5 (hip hop group)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Karma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers.... (woot!)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mickey Mouse

He's my hero.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ninjas!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

orgasms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

panty raids


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

quizzes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Radical fighting teenage mutant ninja turtles !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

strawberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Terminator !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umqua Icecream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

vacations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Women


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Xclamation points!!!!!


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

You Love It (song by Peaches)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Zoidberg


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

alex grey (psychedelic artist)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Brownies


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Cookie dough


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

drugs (i couldn't resist haha)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

exercising


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Feeling like i'm part of something.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ghost in the shell - stand alone complex (on adult swim)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hamburgers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like... like something wars


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

jellybeans


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

king from tekken


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Liquor.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mountains


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

numbness


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Optimus Prime


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Originality.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Plants


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Quiet Aunt Zelda


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

shrimp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers, cartoon.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Uma Thurman


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ventriloquists


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

War of the worlds (film)


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

X rated movies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y-wing (star wars related)


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Z-ro (a rapper)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

amusement parks. going to one on Friday. wheeeee!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Birds (especially cockatiels)


----------



## gaffer (May 17, 2008)

Crepes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs (especially omelets)


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Dude I just made a 3 egg omlette with tons of bacon/mushrooms/cheese like 3 hours ago. It was soooo good. I tend to make excellent breakfast food.

FOOTBALL


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

good times


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Hippies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jelly rolls


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Kittehs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers, star wars related


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Minions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nice weather


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oprah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pocahontas (disney movie)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

quack! (ducks)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Random thoughts of the day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tanning


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

UFOs that are not out to kill me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

virgin olive oil


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

winter


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

x-ray vision


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

yule


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

zoos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

apples


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

breasts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Donkey Kong


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

emails


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

frappucinos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy quotes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hotels


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ice Cream


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

jumping on trampolines


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

klonopin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsaber


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

monkeys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

not feeling ****ty


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opening presents


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pets


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quizno's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sex


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

being *T*ipsy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Underwear- Must be designer though no cheapo tidy whiteys.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

victory


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

When Uncle Phil throws Jazz out the back door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xmas


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yummy things


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zaniness


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

art


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Chocolate fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dreaming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electricity


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fiji water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goofiness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

happiness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

ice cream bars


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*Jason*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

kisses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lightsabers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mountains

... as scenery. I don't like being on them. The thin air makes me somewhat drowsy and stuff.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice people


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Oreos


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Pink Floyd


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Queen-Well some of their tracks at least.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

relaxation


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Thundercats


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

unity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

video games


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Westie !!!!!!!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xerography.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

yesturday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zirps :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Autobots, The (Transformers)


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Babybels :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Concordes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dum dum's


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Eating- "makes cookie monster noise "


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Funny people


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

g'day's


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

having more than one


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

insects that do not come into my field of vision


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Klondike bars.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Mac n cheese


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oreos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pizza


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Quibbling between two faced old bats who think they know everything, and only 'argue' to feel important and superior. Neither will back down or give in and their sly little slights against one another always become transparently insulting in the end. It always gets nasty - good stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running on empty - living dangerously :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

subway sandwiches


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tempestuous titillating transexuals.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

using the force


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vexations of the foul mouthed and uncouth - liberally peppered with the word '****'.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wishing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xwing (related to Star Wars)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

youtube


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

zoodles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blackberry cobbler


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cheesecake


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dolphins?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

emails


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

food


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kraft Dinner


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

milk and cookies


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

night time


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pizza


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

quest for treasure


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

rest


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Toronto Blue Jays


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

unearthing buried treasure


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

videos


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

walruses


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

XX chromosome pair


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeast! c'mon, no yeast, no bread. Embrace the yeast.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Zabaglione


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Being with people that understand me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cheesecake


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

DD's . Nah just kidding daydreaming and stuff.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

endless pancakes at ihop


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

fries (preferrably Wendys)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Goals (the scoring type)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope & Faith


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

helping people


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Inspiring people or sumfin.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Jam


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kodak moments


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ordering pizza ...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Peace


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Quiet time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rest


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

SALSA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taco salad


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Unnecessary displays of anything really.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Virtual reality


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wisdom


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Xylophones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youthful appearance


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

zero red lights on the way home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

asparagus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Believing


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

clean clothes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doing my best.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

effort that pays off


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

French Vanilla from Tim Hortons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> French Vanilla from Tim Hortons


Either that or English Toffee.....YUM!

Goofy faces


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

High Fives!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ingesting frosted flakes


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Jamba Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kickin' endorphines


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Lightning


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

MAC AND CHEESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neopolitan ice cream


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Orange Juice.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pop (soda)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Questions...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Resting


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

time travel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ultrasabers (www.ultrasabers.com) a great lightsaber seller.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Vacations


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wallpaper (?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas dinner


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yelling when angry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

zippers that do not fall off of my favourite hoodies in the dryer.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

baked beans


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

caramel


----------



## mayonegg (Jun 2, 2008)

dancing


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Eclipses


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

falling asleep quickly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grape jelly


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Having money to spend


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ice cream

(seems like I always end up with this one?? hmm..)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

juice which comes from the orange fruit


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kick *** tunes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads! :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

nice people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange sherbet


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

puking in the toilet, rather than all over my person


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Quirkiness


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Rick Rolling


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

stuff :stu


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

t


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Unselfish people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable soup


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

walking in parks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

uh so I get to pick a letter now? *insert confuddled smilie here* Okayys I'll go with 

Inner peace


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jo mama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer whales


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lightsabers (star wars related)
boooya ! i said it again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

marsupials that run around with their cute lil' babies


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Night time cuz the night time is the right time
the night time is the right time
the night time is the right time
the night time is the right time
the night time is the right time
the night time is the right time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oompa Loompa's (the old ones not the new)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pillow fights


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

quickification processes. Yeah, that. I think I used that before though. Oh welllllz.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

roller coasters that break down right as I am about to be forced onto them at gunpoint


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

smiles


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

unicorns


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Violets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Altruistic outlooks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You cheated^^ tut tut...

Being around people that make me laugh.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

counting money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dessert


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

e


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

finding lost money


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cold coke


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

joking around


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Karate ( yeah i know miagi son n all that )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

love


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monopoly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

not choking on my spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oatmeal


----------



## sleepless_84 (Nov 24, 2007)

pickles (dill)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quills


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

recycling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

STAR WARS


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

talking animals


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

uppers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

viper


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

women


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x-men


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

yellow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzz's


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Affection


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banning the person above me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

collecting lightsabers


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dreaming about beautiful peaceful things


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ernest Goes to Jail


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

food


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

guitars


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

hope


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ill rhymes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jello pudding


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

keeping all body parts attached and unstabbed


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Laughing


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

moustached men in shades?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Laughing


ohhhh yeah

otters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutty answers (skipped N)

People who don't cuss.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> People who don't cuss.


...it's ****ing great when that happens, isn't it! :duck 
...sorry :um :b :rofl

I like...
Questions (more than answers).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ransom, the movie starring Mel Gibson


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tacos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under water


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Venting and ****.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watching movies.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

You!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzz's


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

burritos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

chicken


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

darkness


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

echoes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Flying


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

grrls of the pirate persuasion :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

having true friends.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ice Cream (almost every flavor, when it comes to ice cream I am not that picky)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jalapeno cheese dip


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

kitchens


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lightsabers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

macaroni & cheese (especially homemade)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Mac and cheese FTW!

Nerd stuff


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

outrages youtube videos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfection


----------



## sierrasocal (Jun 13, 2008)

Me


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nostalgia and stuff.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Orange, the color


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

poms poms
* shake them cheerleaders!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Quentin Tarantino films. Well some of them at least.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radishes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teens who don't cuss


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

umbrellas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

walks in the woods.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zeus


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

All of you crazy mother****ers. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bacon


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

candy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dreaming


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Excessive reassurance


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

fantasizing


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

glow in the dark objects


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

happyness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Independence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jokes that are clean (no cussing)


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Krazy Kat


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lightning


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

megablocks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

niceness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

open stores


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

people


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

quaint stuff


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

resting


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

swords


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unicorns


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Zeppelins of Led


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You skipped some letters!
Vacationers who don't cuss
Walkers who don't cuss
X-men who don't cuss
Yeomen who don't cuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Sauce


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bad Boys the movie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cats


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eels that don't cuss


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Figuring stuff out


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hugs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jager


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Karma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lightsabers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milla Jovovich :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

new PM notifications


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

opulence


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

people


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

quizzes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

red freezies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

strawberries


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

trips to see ally


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

universal justice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wile. E. Coyote finally catching Road Runner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X's that mark railroads for my safety!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yngwie Malmsteen's head on a spike!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Alfa Romeos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

basketball


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

cheesecake


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Disneyland


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freckles


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

getting star wars related items


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hyperness


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

inspiration


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Klondike Bars


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

losing weight


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

markers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oreos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People who don't cuss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quiet aunt zelda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

red liquorice


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

stomacks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Texas Hold'em


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ukuleles that don't cuss!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Velvet Revolver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Women who act like ladies!!!!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

x-ray machines


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yakbacks


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Zippers


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

alcohol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Celtic F.C ( dont ask just a uk thing)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

daydreaming


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Celtic F.C ( dont ask just a uk thing)


Rangers up yr arse 

<< not a footie fan, just being inflammatory ..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^you cheated^

didn't do an E word. 

Banned.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

emus

they're awesome


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Fearlessly not reading thread titles and posting anyway


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

glow in the dark underwear


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Horribly irradiated gonads


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> glow in the dark underwear


LOL me too!! :yes

I get "I" now. :yes

I wanna say ice cream but I said that like 3 times already which is prolly grounds for bananation or something. So.....

hmmmmm... :con

Insight! yes insight. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerky


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Kamelot!

(That is an American power metal band)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

laughing out loud


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Manatees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

o-Rings


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Planes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quickly ripping off band-aids, as opposed to pulling them off excruciatingly slowly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

romanticism. Is that how you spell it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

swimming


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"talking" Ninja Turtle toys I got for Christmas as a child that sound more like they're being smothered with a pillow rather than saying a catch phrase


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

underdogs


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

vacations I'll be taking when I win the lottery, the numerous


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Water

Can't live without it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of ice cream! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

You


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Zorro


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Autobots (Transformers)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

banana splits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

digging holes to China


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eating good food


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

fuzzy slippers.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

good days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jelly Bellys


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

kellogg's corn flakes (with no milk! i hate milk).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Hair


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

new music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pop music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

qawwali music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

rap music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

salon music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

techno music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

urban folk music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

video game music


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

water balloon music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

416girl said:


> water balloon music


is that even a type of music!?

xinyao music


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

yesturday


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zigzag fabric designs.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

AAAAAAAA!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Belly button rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chalupa's from Taco Bell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

digital music


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ellen pompeo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

force FX lightsabers


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting what i want. lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Haha, laughing at situations. laughter is a key to a good for your health.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Ignoring the phone


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jello


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

cars


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I-J-C? Alright then.

Dusk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg rolls


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

friends (the show)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Going shopping for new clothes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hanging out


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Imperfections


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jumping


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

(The) Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

milk, skim (but only in cereal)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

night time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Peanuts.



Toad Licker said:


> Orange Crush


Sorry bro I don't swing that way :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queensryche



Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> [quote="Toad Licker":18iq2kab]Orange Crush


Sorry bro I don't swing that way :lol[/quote:18iq2kab]

Neither do I, besides I like my Orange Crush rough! :b


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

reggae from back in the day


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Super Nintendo


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

talking to people


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Unusually sweet situations


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^...with me. 

Vacations to visit Jason. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wittiness in this thread like the recent exchange between ToadLicker and SmoothOrangeCrush. :haha


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yummy things


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

(the) zoo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bubble gum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Christmas


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doughnuts, nah they're kinda sickly so Dreaming n ****.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eskimo Pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

finding things to take pictures of.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Good times


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Having more than one


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice on a hot day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knobs that close correctly!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my sugar with coffee and cream


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

nutella


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

opposites day


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...percussion instruments that are played _really_ badly!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Quagmire


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Reassurance (i know big lame aww)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

shady spots


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

terminator


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas that I remember to take on rainy days!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Very good balance in circus elephants forced to dance to hit songs by The Bee Gees.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

X-rays


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Youtube


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Zoos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple pie


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecakes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ducking for cover just in the nick of time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Finishing something


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Green paper called money


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

having people give me money


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

index cards


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Jokes about farting and other (harmless) unmentionables!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

koala bears


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

monopoly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

no spam mail.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

orange slushies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people like batman can and ally meeting each other and going out to places!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

pong


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

quizzes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

rockin' out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shoes that don't cuss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tim Horton's iced caps


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ummm pizza


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

vertical drop


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Willow trees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones with melodic non-cussing


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yelling at the top of my lungs


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zzz Zzz sleeping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aardvarks that can't cuss


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

bubble gum


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

cloud strife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diablo 2


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Egyptian walking


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Flinstone vitamins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Girls who don't cuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heffalumps and Woozles :boogie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Imagining myself refereeing a girl-on-girl pillowfight. I'd be _very_ lenient.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

J-E-LL-O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kind people


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Legos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M*A*S*H (the t.v. series)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nuts.


( the kind you eat you sickos :b )


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

opening a bag of salt & vinegar chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

patty melts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quiznos m&m cookies


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ruben sandwiches


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Spending


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The crazy mullet wig on Hulk Hogan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Umm pizza


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva! :boogie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Wonderland


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

x marked spots


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yiddish


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

anxiety (jk)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffoons who intermittently cuss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cinnamon toast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

echolocation


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

fun


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gregorian chant


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hairy chicks................................................................ NOT ! uke 

Nah seriously though umm Hot sunny days.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

jelly beans


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ketchup, as opposed to catsup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons!!!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Maiden (as in Iron Maiden, though a group of hot sexy maidens sure ain't bad either).


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Opium !!
...
...
Just kidding


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

pink


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RATM
[Rage Against The Machine]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*Slim Shady*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

taking care of business


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Umbrellas.

Yes, umbrellas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

variety


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Weather of the very sunny variety.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday! (at least the day is over now.)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

bowfin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drowning my mashed potatoes in gravy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Emails


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

french fries with ketchup


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Good times.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Ice in my drink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jukeboxes that don't cuss!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeping a journal.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

licorice


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Motorcycles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nutella


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Organic farm produce


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

palindromes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

quizzes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Rastafarian dreadlocks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

strawberries


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tim Hortons


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U (you)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

torlin said:


> U (you)


Oh torlin thats so nice! lol.

Velvet. If it were socially acceptable I would drape myself in velvet.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wakin up in a good mood.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

zappy times


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Apricots (dried)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buffoons who don't cuss their moms out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chips and dip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

dieting


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eating


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

furious fighting movie action scenes


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Jerk Chicken Pasta


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

happiness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Independence


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Jump jump jumping and jumping some more.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Kicking some a**


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lip Gloss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

muppets


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Spongebob Square Pants


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

uuh N got bodyswerved again so N hmm Never ending problems an ****.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Omlettes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pandas


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quirkyness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Relationships that don't feel like a sentimental prison stretch.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Spending time alone


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

tacossssssssss


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

U2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valves on bicycle tires. They keep the air in and the cuss words in my brain!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...W -brilliant!!!...

Well cooked chicken livers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X when used appropriately.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Youth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoot suits? :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Alphabetical lists ;-)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Christmas


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Digg.com


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

elbows


----------



## mg1 (Jul 22, 2008)

frogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting enough sleep (just wish it would happen more often)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason ^_^


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kids (mine especially :mushy )


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lip gloss


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

money $$


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not having children right now! They would make me want to cuss in private.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

politeness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quizzes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

robbing banks


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sculpey


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tupac


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

United States of America


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yesterday


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Alyssa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

belly button rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Beer


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Deserved strokes of fortune.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Emails


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Frosters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indiana!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jumping jacks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kangaroos


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Leprechauns


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Money $$$$$$$$$$ !


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nothing!

I'm fed up with everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG, the acronym!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

People with warm hearts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

quirkiness


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

rabbits


----------



## JCynic (Jul 29, 2008)

Softly sweet sung songs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tarot Cards


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

unicycle races


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Venting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watching star wars


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yatchs


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Zippers


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Alphabetically organized games on SAS


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Cats....meeeeeeiiiiiiiooooooowwwwwwwww


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dogs...arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrf


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

emails to make alyssa happy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Frappuccinos


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Getting up early and not feeling tired all day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hidden Messages :lol


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Ireland


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jogging and fresh air an ****.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeping a journal.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New car scent


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Oregano


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Primus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Q-bert. I used to really enjoy that game!!! (Yes, I am old.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

[email protected]!^#% - Q-bert cusses! :eek

Really nice people


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol ^ Oh yeah? Well...

*S*ugar Honey Iced Tea!

 My bad!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Salad


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ummm...pizza.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Various things.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winter


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

X-Box 360


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yoko (the name, obviously)


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Zebras. Their stripes are cool


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Butts (yep that's right butts)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Comic Con !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dandelion by Nicole Richie <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Funny *** people


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hugz


(yeah sssh i'm not gay)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Italian Greyhounds


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Keg (of beer)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Lemons


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

metallica


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nitrous loaded rides.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening the window on nice days, but keeping the shades down.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that actually give a ****


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

quietly laughing in my head at myself because I'm nuts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

randomness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sillyness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tall girls


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unicycles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wielding very large axes! (on the characters in the online fantasy game I play)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x-wing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yummy stuff or sumfin.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zena - warrior princess


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Abs diet


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

baseball


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

caring


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

delicious cake


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

the "elderly" since they have experience so much in life and am learning a lot from it personally


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Friends


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

girls


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

House (the TV programme)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incubus ( one of my favorite bands)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jurassic 5 (the hip hop group)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Kellogg's crunchy nut cornflakes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Money


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Nien Nunb


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Old skool hip-hop


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Podracer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Quesadillas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R2D2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sunny days (as long as it's not too hot)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Top Gear (british programme)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ultrasabers (star wars related, a company that takes MasterReplicas ForceFX lightsabers and converters them to be durable for LARPing, Live Action Role Playing or lightsaber training)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Very fast bikes


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Wombats


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

X-rated materials that give prudes a hissy fit


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yellow bananas held by Belladonna.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Z umm i dunno ooh Zoolander is kinda funny " strikes the magnum pose".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple pie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Belladonna's many talents.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Comedy- preferably stand up.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Daleks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Erotica


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fast cars.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jelly beans


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

kittens


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

losing weight


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

meeting up with SA people.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice friendly people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omens that are good .


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

photography


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

queen (the band, not the ruler)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

reality tv shows


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

time off work!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ululations


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

violins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watching people.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Xtreme sports


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yellow dresses


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Achieving my goals


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

BLTs (one of the many reasons I don't stay vegetarian long):










"Yeah, but bacon tastes gooood. Pork chops taste gooood."


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Deckchairs (when they fold up whilst someone is sitting in them)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eletronics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

football


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Getting compliments


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy Happy Happy! Yes, being Happy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ipod


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Just Blaze


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Keeping fit and healthy an ****.


(although i could murder a cigarette "fights withdrawals")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon cookies


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

m


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Naps


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

orange soda


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

poking


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

queen of hearts *shrugs*


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ranting


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Top gear (the TV programme)


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Ultra violet light


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Walken Christopher


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-wing


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeti


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zzz Zzz-ing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Count Dooku


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Designer clothing (i know how vain)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Emails


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

f.....
family guy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Football


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

holes (wet ones)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I phone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back on a nice day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Letting off steam


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Making people happy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Niceness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

obi wan kenobi


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that are sooooo easy to get along with.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Qui-Gon_Jinn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Relaxing and just forgetting bout everything an ****.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Sabers, that are Lightsabers


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Trucks of the monster kind


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U-3PO


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Vikings



torlin said:


> U-3PO


U-3PO was the silver one on Tantive IV, right? Or was he the one on Bespin who says something "rude" to C-3PO? I'm too tired to look it up.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wallabies


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

X-men


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y wing


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Zebras. Though I prefer the ones with black stripes over the inferior white striped ones.



seanybhoy said:


> Designer clothing (i know how vain)


 I'm a bit of a 'George' at Asda man myself. :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol talk about keeping it real ^^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

armchair quarterbacking


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bundesliga


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

chatting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Darth Vader


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Erase Errata


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Free pens


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hoth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

K2 - the killer mountain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucky pennies.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Monster trucks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

neverending story


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ostara


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

playing with my lightsabers 
(gosh im gonna make fun of or get looked at weird)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quizzes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Resting


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers !


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Lol talk about keeping it real ^^^


Ha, just keeping it cheap!

I don't understand why everyone's so down on 'George' at Asda though. 
My entire summer wardrobe is by 'George' and I think I look like a million (Zimbabwean) dollars. :yes

Ubley Yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Valentines Day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

War (the movie with jet li)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina Aguilera


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yngwie Malmsteen, playing one of his million-mile-an-hour guitar solos whilst standing in a puddle, in the middle of a thunderstorm, with a six-foot tall cone-shaped metal helmet strapped tightly to his stupid poodle-permed head.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ambidexterity


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BBC America


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

connecting to SAS and SAF daily


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Daydreaming


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eminem


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fallen (dead) jedi's


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hair styling products


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ice


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

jellyfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

licorice


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Martial Arts


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Northern lights


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Onions: because they have layers, like me (=


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

patty melts


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Quad bikes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

reading rainbow


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Socializing without the anxiety


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

turkey? :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Universe


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

vacuuming. yes, it's true.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wonder years - The TV show from yesteryears.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcuses that are valid


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yo-yo tricks that leave the crowd amazed


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zippos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apple Trees


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

edit:
being on the internet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated Peoples


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eminem


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fu-Schnickens


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy quotes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it to! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like u !


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jagged little pill - the album


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Kites


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Megadeath


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

NAS


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

origami


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

playing iSketch


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Quietness. Ssshhh everyone !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Restful nights


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleater-Kinney


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Terminator !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Underwear, what would I do without you?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

viewing SAS.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Water Slides


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yellow balloons


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^what is that pic of?

"Zounds!" the exclamation


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bananas that dance :banana


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

comedy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dudettes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Elmo!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Frappuccinos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Groping in the dark (ya never know what ya might find).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Home made prosciutto/pancetta -specifically my parents' one!! -yum!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iSAS


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jibberish


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Klonopin


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

leaping and pushing people out of the way of oncoming traffic just in the nick of time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mary-kate olsen


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nerds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omicrons


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

popcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Q-bert!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

stuff


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Tivo


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Unicycles


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

You really like unicycles?

Versas









Thats my car baby!! VROOM VROOM 8)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Waffles! =D

oops..too slow..

Xtreme Waffles! =D


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yachts



Eric Barnes said:


> You really like unicycles?


Kind of. I want to learn to ride one, do cool unicycle tricks y'know


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

cubic Zirconium - better cut, clarity, and color for only $5


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

American Choppers ... the bikes and the show both


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Bannana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Conan O'Brien


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Driving around on my motorbike.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Football/Soccer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

General Grievous (STAR WARS)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hockey


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Intelligent squirrels.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping Jacks


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeping a journal.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Llamas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monkeys


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Night time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Orange Kool-Aid


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

prancing


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Quasi


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Rockets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

stuff


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Travel programs


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Uvulating! Lalalalalalallalalallalalalalalallallalaa!


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

Vehement! (l love that word)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wascally Wabbits!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yak cheese


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zanzibar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Admiration


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Bliss--the short story


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Culture an ****


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Dustin Pedroia <3! :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Equality


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Freedom


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Greatness


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Harmony.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Injured Yankees. :yes


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

J.B.!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kangaroos that don't cuss


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Laughing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Music


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

nighttime


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oatmeal which I am not required to eat


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

people who complains about cussing


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

querulously burning incense. i am that cheap


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Righteous


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

stuff


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Unipegs


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Voles


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:wife, the smiley


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Xtra cheese on pizza


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Beavis & Butt-head










Compare with...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Calrissian, Lando (Star Wars)


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Death.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Flamingos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

glazed doughnuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hilts of lightsabers


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Into the Wild.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Joy


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Kangaroos (my cousin has 3 pet ones X3 )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mangos


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Narwhals


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Oreo Cookie Blizzards from Dairy Queen... mmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oranges


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Parrots


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Q-bert!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

rockin' out... mayne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

THUNDERCATS


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Unicorns 8D


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Visionaires


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

PEOPLE


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Quick spiders?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

That was a weird jump. 8D

Rainbow lorikeets.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Sun showers.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Terry (my boyfriend  )


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Underoos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vicks Cough Drops when needed .


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

William Shatner.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ygdrasil


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzz's


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amnesia. It helps me forget myself.
(jk)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baths


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dry socks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Electronica


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

Honey. [Especially in my tea.]


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like u


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

'Jericho' the tv show. Too bad it got cancelled.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

Kangaroos! :mushy


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Lemons NOM NOM NOM


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Matrix


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Nerds


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Organizing my thoughts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pez Dispensers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quarters


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Rampaging elephants on news bulletins.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Trampolines


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ultrasabers (star wars related)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Violins


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Water slides


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vader's Secret Apprentice


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Xray fish...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zoos


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Aardvarks.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Being alone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Carpet. Yeah hardwood floors are gettin old. It's been 11 years can't we change something?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ducklings



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Carpet. Yeah hardwood floors are gettin old. It's been 11 years can't we change something?


It's been 3 years and I'm already sick of it.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Frosters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Getting out of the house, even if it is only a short while.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hardwood floors :duck


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like U


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Jabberwockys


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Killing time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Multi Lightsabers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Orson Scott Card.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pink floyd


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Quik


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Rincewind-Terry Pratchett's best wizzard ever.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The person above me.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Unwinding


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Watching the sunset


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"X"ing out things that don't belong. 

One of these things is not like the other. One of these things is not the same. One of these things is not like the other........
Now its time to play our game. 
Its time to play our game, its time to play our game.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your moma an her big circus boobs. 
K i took that too far.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fitzy1506 said:


> Orson Scott Card.




Zonkeys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alf!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bread sticks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Chillin Out


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Drawing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Enter key


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally spending time with someone you've been wanting to see for a long time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

go-go gadget copter

I always wanted one


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happiness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Investing


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

joking frequently


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Koka Kola


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Luge


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

nothing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Obama


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Positive Influences


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

qfj


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Rockstar games and GTA


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sun ,Sea and Sand.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Truth


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Uncooked cookies


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

White chocolate


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Xzibit pimpin ma gran erm ride even.


----------



## kat122 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yorkies! They're so cute!! =)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzz's


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Art


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Baseball


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

CNN


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dating without the awkwardness


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Flying


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Good days ya gotta make the most of them.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Halloween


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Joker (from The Dark Knight)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Keeping fit an sh*t.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucky 4 Leaf Clovers


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Maple syrup


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not having homework


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Overtime money


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Photography


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Q


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Roses


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sex


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tarot Cards


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Underwater adventures


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vader Secret Apprentice


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Winning!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Xtreme sports


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yellow m&m's an ****.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzz's


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

actually getting points in literati


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

baked goods


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

driving


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Emails


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

free stuff


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ill rhymes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jansport fanny packs, hundreds of them filled with dog poo, mailed to Donny Wahlberg.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hangin' tough! :lol

Kids who are respectful and do not cuss.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Losing.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Money


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nicole Richie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pumpkins on Halloween.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Quicksand if something trys to attack me and walks into it.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Raspberries.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Street Fighter II

I loved that game!


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Thirteen mile walks. xD


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Undercover agents


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Veering off the road and flattening "No Parking" signs while avoiding collisions.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winning against the battle of the bulge


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina Aguilera


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yummy cake


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Anything covered in chocolate. Yup even you grandma.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

being loved


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera's new song Keeps Gettin Better <3


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Dairy Queen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Filling up on nachos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot, dry, windy days


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Jumping around when the above song is stuck in my head


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kicking *** at pool.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

llamas!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Movies


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nuns that curse.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

oral


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Pizza.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

uh, quenching thirst


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Randomness


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Socializing without the occasional awkwardness.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Therapy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Underwear of the designer type .( i'm so vain i know but jeez whatever)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wishes that come true ( that sounds so corny i know)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones in harmony.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yankees


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Asswipes that get ran over


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bubbles of the multi-coloured kind.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cola


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dancing to the Vengaboys

:um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol ^^^ That takes some beating.


Energy and lots of it please. Jeez i must be getting old.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Friends! aww mushyness :mushy


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

garlic bread


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ham & cheese sandwiches


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Chicken Parm


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Daffodils


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easter Bunny


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Flying!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Golf


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

high fives and hugs!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Jelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Klonopin


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Laptop Computers


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

making Charlie Sheen masks


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nachos


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oboe solos


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Prison Break.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Quiet


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ripping the tags off of mattresses


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Stars


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Tortellini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Women


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

X, when I don't land on it in this thread.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yankee Candles


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

zoo animals


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

advising foreigners that saying "**** you" is an acceptable way to greet others


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

bears


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

calling Sylvester Stallone on the phone and just whispering


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

dinner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

elation from running


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

frisbee


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gingersnaps


(actually I've never had them but they sound good)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hopping around like a kangaroo on a busy street


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jumping around in joy in a deserted park


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Kimberly (Me!)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

lava lamps?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

music


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nachos


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Orange juice


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Purple rain


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

quilts...?


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

rain :0)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

(making) Sales


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tussle


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

unneccessary random outbursts of foul language.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Venting


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Walking with Ally


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Xtra warmth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yawning .. when its gets contagious, so people can yawn with me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple sauce


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blasting music in my headphones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Countercussing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol

Dip...for chips.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Erase Errata


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Friends , Football an just funny sh*t really.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Geese


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hilarity


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Icing my bras and hiding them inside cakes at the Walmart bakery.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jeeps


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Kreator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Money $$$$$$$$ "Kerching"

Yup , I'm broke :sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogling pretty women! :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

practicing moves with my lightsabers !


----------



## chummy (Oct 19, 2008)

quacking!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Rollercoasters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tomorrow.
Today was kinda what can go wrong will go wrong so yeah roll on freakin sunday.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Unpopped bubble wrap :yes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Venus de Milo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of potatos and gravy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"yippy-kay-yay mother****er" said enthusiastically by Bruce Willis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zones of time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arriving on time


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

beating Steven Hawking in a game of Twister


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

D-class mercedes benzes with the bubble eyed lenzes...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Eating candy for breakfast and not feeling guilty about it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

forgetting my troubles


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Going to a different restaurant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too! :boogie


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Independence


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

Jello


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon cookies


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

missing out on "free groin punches day" at the local mall.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Not not missing the bowl and messing with my cousin when he's high.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oranges that have a limited amount of seeds in them.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Peppermint Frappucinos


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quacking ducks. If any other noise came out of them I'd be worried.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Runny noses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spilling the beans


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thunderstorms :yes


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Thunderstorms have to be one of the best things invented ever lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable soup


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Winning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXonerations!


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

yielding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers, unless I get caught in one.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

[Hot] Apple Cider


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

breasts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Dots


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frozen yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houses on a hill


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

iPod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jif peanut butter (skippy too)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kettle chips


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

laundry services that deliver!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

more cowbell


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nougat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oatmeal cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles potato chips


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

lol just had some pringles!

Quilts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

resting


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Stuff an sh*t


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Time going fast, when you need it to.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Upchucking after a meal for the ages.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very cool movies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Upchucking after a meal for the ages.


That is sooooooooo bulimic! 

Water on a hot day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra ice cream on my apple pie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogourt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeroes in the right place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

april fools day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Balloons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drowning my pie in whipped or ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

endless buffalo wings


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Fried chicken


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Giggling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

haunted mansion @ Disneyland.


----------



## jd001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Indian Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jack mackerel patties


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Kismet (a chocolate bar)


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lollipops <3


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monkeys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oranges


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pez despensers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redheads (I like blondes and brunettes too)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Songs with awesome guitar solos.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiptoeing through the tulips :tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream for breakfast j/k


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

kickin it old school.

(I can't think of any)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Loud music when I'm p*ssed off. Any other time it's just annoying.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meatloaf (as long as the cook knows how to make it right)


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Napping xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U2 (the music group)


someone skipped...


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

TorLin said:


> U2 (the music group)
> 
> someone skipped...


I'll just do P then...?

Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

thick, fuzzy socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rodeo clowns


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Smurfs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Volkswagens


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Weight loss


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

X-Men


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

x-ray vision


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt, frozen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zzzz's


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Anatomy


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

baked macaroni n cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

catching fish


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Everything except things I do not like.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Frappuccinos


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to Ally's.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot chocolate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Juice made of grapes.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Lost Highway


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

maple syrup


----------



## Daniel78 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nymphomaniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

playing video games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Really big Toblerone bars


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

staplers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Television that doesn't suck.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Underwater adventures


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Very eerie minor key folk songs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wall-E


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

X-mas  (I would normally say Christmas btw)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi... and Boo Boo too! :banana


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Zebras


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clam chowder


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Down time between semesters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric lights for Christmas!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fish sticks


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gifts


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Hamsters


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm sittin on the dock of the bay, wasting time :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

kit kat bars


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Luck


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

marinated portabella mushrooms


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Otto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

presents (gifts)


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quacking ducks (no, really xD)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Something you like (alphabetically)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom and Jerry


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

umbilical cords


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Vacations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm water to swim in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatos


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

youtube :boogie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Zoodles


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

batman can said:


> Zoodles


I've never had the pleasure of experiencing what a zoodle is.  What is it? lol

*autumn*


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Batman. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooties, I kiss the girls to get 'em. :banana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Devil's food cake


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

foxes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good days...ones that don't involve fail.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

happy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice skaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jokes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lions! ^_^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monkeys


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Napalm Love by Air


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oboe solos played with passion


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

njodis said:


> oboe solos played with passion


lol

payments made to me


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

quizzical expressions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rafting


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

Stability!


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

trampolines!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unlimited passion in playing my flute :lol

I can play the oboe.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Violins... sort of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's frosty


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

X-Mas songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that don't get stuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Betrothage


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Catapult operators who are experts


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_Exult, O shores, and ring, O bells! 
But I, with mournful tread, 
Walk the deck my Captain lies, 
Fallen cold and dead._

I was expecting them to throw a party.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*D*amn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over fried potatos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fried fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

holograms


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Igneous rocks (extrusive naturally)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jello pudding


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

the Kills


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

luminescent squid


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)

Modest Mouse


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

not developing a disease which causes my internal organs to liquefy and be forced out of various orifices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon beers


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quirkiness


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umqua Ice Cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venus fly traps


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Warhammer


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yummy food


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zoodles?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Aliens (the movie, not flying saucer having, anal probing, finger-glowing maniacs)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burritos (homemade, mmmmmmmm)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christmas


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dead Flowers


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

"egret"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

freckles


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Gummy worms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Homework that doesn't take 5 hours.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Mouthing rude words at old people.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Nor'easters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omelette


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Polypterus(fish genus also known as bichirs)


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

quitting my job


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

relaxing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

staying up late


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The Skeptic's Guide to the Universe podcast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfettered access to the ice cream. :banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Valentine's Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

(non)********.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## becks1789 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cellphone.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Egg salad


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Frikadeller


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

Grape Soda


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hedonic speedboat racing, and watching old episodes of are you afraid of the dark on youtube. lazy days.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ice cubes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Jello shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kangaroos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

navels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

rapid library


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Sitting in my clean room.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Tricks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utterly destroying my enemies (in video games)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Vacuumed carpet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western movies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

yogurt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:zooming


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Art


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bananas


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

Chips! omg i am craving them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Elephants in bowler hats. You don't see many of them around, but when you do you'll understand what I mean.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Football


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hamsters (I guess....)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Imps


----------



## laugh it off (Feb 1, 2009)

Urethra, lol um...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jack mackerel patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kittens


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

navel oranges


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oatmeal, _Dino Oatmeal._


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Peanut butter!

...minus the calories


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quip-It (it's a game)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbows


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tuna fish sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (It's a band)


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

venting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Xerox


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yogurt only in granola form


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz (an energy supplement)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my *B*lackberry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christmas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*D*arth Vader


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*arside books


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*H*igher learning


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ideas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J*urassic 5


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Metal


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Nachos


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ogeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panty Raids! :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quick Release on camera tripods. easy to connect your camera to your tripod.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Reason


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tar Wars


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Taco Bell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U*ltra Magnus, Transformers


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Variety


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whistling when no one can hear me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

X-cellent eggs :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yard sales ?


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Zuma


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Apple sauce


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Beatles!!!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cocoa (my cat)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dessert


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Energy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Free stuff


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

getting wrapped in plastic. (it's fantastic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Italy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jams (music)


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

kindness


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lions


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Melons (the fruit...sicko)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nilla cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oxygen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Purple


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak with mashed potatos and gravy.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

Turtle cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncola (7 up)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vertigo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my potatos. :clap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Zebras


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Angel food cake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blue skies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dilated peoples (music group)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enchiladas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Friends


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gyrocopters........? yeah, they seem pretty cool.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hamster fur slippers.


----------



## Tmeister (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm from Barcelona (band)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jurassic 5


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jewels... lots of valuable ones! I'd sell them and get filthy rich!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kick boxing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mole


----------



## Tmeister (Mar 1, 2009)

Noah and the Whale (band)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Optimum Nutrition Whey(supplement)


----------



## Tmeister (Mar 1, 2009)

Polyphonic Spree (band)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quietness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sangria (soda)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dr. Seuss. ll=


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^We skipped a couple I think.

Unicorns.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Vinyl.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

Walmart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xenon Lights


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeti


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

arboretums


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Books.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chocolate Soy Milk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

digital photography


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Eggs Florentine...yummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fishing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G*eneral griveous (star wars character)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haagen-Dazs Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Keeps Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera <3


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Libellulids


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*ovies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No lines at the store


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Opening presents on birthdays or christmas !


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

pumpkin cheesecake. (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... might make some this weekend as a matter of fact)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Resting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tame pets (aka none that I've ever owned).


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Umbrellas with candy cane handles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Umbrellas with candy cane handles


What? :lol :rofl :b

Veggie burgers....yum!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xylophones


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yellow bananas. Everyone knows a yellow banana is a good banana. It's what makes a banana a banana.

...banana!
I am now obsessed with the word.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Zig zags


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

deep dish pizza


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Equilibrium constants


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Fish cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

going to the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

iPods


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

juicy cheeseburger


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Kites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon cooler cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

movies


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Nachos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Obi-wan Kenobi


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Parrots


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Bluberry Cheesecake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quarter pounders with cheese


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

reading


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tar Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venting :mum


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Walking


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Xylophones (sorry that is all I can think for an X :stu )


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

young ladies in need of discipline


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zipper


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Atheism


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

bipartisanship


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coins


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

driving in the country


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eMailing


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Grab-a-granny night at the local disco.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Happiness


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Icicles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jujubes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K*eira *K*nightley
( double K )


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

*L*aunching *L*emmings into the air.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*arital Arts


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

New clothes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

oxygen


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

*P*assion


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

quarters


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Reading


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Snakes


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Berry Ice Cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vader in Star Wars


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wagon wheels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of lasagna. :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z-wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C*lone Wars, The


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

December


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

elephants


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

fried mushrooms


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

girls


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

hats


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Iridescence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jetfire (Transformers)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

"Karl" when spelled correctly with a "K"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers (star wars light swords)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Meredith


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oxygen (nothing better than breathing especially when you have asthma)


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Petunias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quaker oatmeal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sundaes


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

trinkets


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volleyball


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

WASPs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheese in my macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yin yang symbol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Zailckas, the author of Smashed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ammunition that is plentiful and cheap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

baked beans


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Caffeine


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Death Metal


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

eating


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Fire-roasted marshmallows. Mmmm mmm mmm....


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gothic style of dress


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

helping people to the best of my abilities.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

idiots that make me look absolutely brilliant by comparison


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

joking around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kisses


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Liking stuff.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

making photography look good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nekkid Women! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Opening gifts


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Payday


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quiet moments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rain comin' down on a sunny day


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

solitude, if only for the wrong reasons


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tranquilizers


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Umbrellas (it rained here all day today!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable thins


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W , watching movies


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

x-men (but not the movies necessarily)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yahoo chat


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

zabaglione


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Alcohol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Back to the Future references on Family Guy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

deviled eggs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

evil deviled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried chicken


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

grilling up some yummie bbq


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

happiness


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ipod


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Junkyard angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kabobs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Licorice.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Music


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Nipples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange sherbet


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Politics


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Questions


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Romaine lettuce


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Seas of sour milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Utopian hermit monks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very cool people.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

weird stuff


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

x-man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingers


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aroma of coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blackberry pie


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Calamari with marinara sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diablo 2


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

English Muffins with the nooks and crannies!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Funstuff.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gardens


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Happyness


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ingenuity


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jawbreakers


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Koalas<3


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Laminated cups of instant noodles. Well, they're plastic, really...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mashed potatos and gravy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oranges


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Peanuts


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Quesadillas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Rest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taurine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U (you)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vampires


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

watching movies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz (energy drink mix)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Anakin Skywalker turning sith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bacon


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

comfort


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dilated Peoples (music hip hop group)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Earrings


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

free stuff


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Green


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Happiness


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jumping ( i donno )


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

K - Kisses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Love !


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Marine animals


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New photography


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Originality


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Pizza!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Q , quests


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Ravioli!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

S , Star Wars !


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

T, Tiramisu!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Ice Cream


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Violet (color)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W , West side story (movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheese on my pizza


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Y is for Yetis!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zebras (idunno)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Borders


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Comics


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dreams


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

E -mails


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

friendly dogs


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gardens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too! :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i am going to disneyland tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jack mackerel patties


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kangaroo Song from Big Daddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking toads!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mango smoothie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new members here so i can say welcome to the sas forum !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

olives on my pizza


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

plates of pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet days


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rhyming poetry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyrannosauruses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U*ltraman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

war scene in star wars


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eXciting things


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yummy food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingers (snack cake)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome peoples


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*bump 

Bumblebee autobat Transformer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dance movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Frequency modulation (FM)


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream on my pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

join the dark side of the force !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koala Bears


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new things


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Optimism


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pastas


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

quality

not quizzes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ranting


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

stores open late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tacos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

umm.... unicorns ... i don't know


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

violin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini (as long as someone else eats it) :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

A , Aliens the second movie to the sega


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chili dogs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

disney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elves


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fairies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grape jelly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Han Solo


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jabba the Hutt


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

kola bears


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Luke's Lightsaber


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mars bars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Never Say Never the James Bond movie.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal with muscle milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringle's Potato Chips


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Q , Qui-Gon Jinn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

S, Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

train rides


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

under the running water of a shower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

variety


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

winning stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Dark Chocolate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Youth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z is the last in the alphabet


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually being happy


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Buxom harlotry of the gentile :con


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Carpeted cat thing, oddly shaped like a phallus, at the top of which a _cat_ is supposed to sit. ; - ;


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Deicide, the metal band. \m/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Finding a good place to go in Disneyland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grape jelly


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happiness


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Igloos


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jungles


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Kittens :3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

malls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

no responsibility


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

P, Paris Hilton's music


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quests...going on them? lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Quixotic bravado in the delta swamp forest of this could be heaven or hell


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Rock and roll jeopardy marathons =l


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

singing in the car


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ToadLicker, hes my post buddy


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Umbrellas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vader


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Water parks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra whip cream on my pumpkin pie.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Zero homework


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a warm, sunny day


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cheese burgers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

dandelions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elephants


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fett, Boba


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good things


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

hugs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream !


----------



## Social Loner (Apr 26, 2009)

Jolly people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kabobs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Menthol cigarettes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nutter Butters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Plasticine porters with looking glass ties


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quick easy slices of cheesecake


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

rye bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T *Transformers* !


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voluptuous Vixens :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W *web*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra chocolate syrup on my ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y * you *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras on parade :yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

A slice of cheesecake, yummie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

breasts and legs

I'm talking about chicken, of course.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C* heesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking beer (once in a while anyway)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

E nomorous Slice of Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

finding money


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Garlic Bread


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Having a reason to get ready.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Interesting trousers.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J*ousting with Lightsabers on segaways lol nah just kidding.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That really sounds interesting, though what's "segaways" Torlin?

For me I would pick kites, for it is something I haven't done for quite a while. Cool fond memories.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lip gloss


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Marble Stone Creamery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nighttime


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O*pening presents on birthday's, and christmas.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

pessimists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quenching my thirst


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*esting...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*tar Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taco bell


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U* ... you


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Video games.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xray vision glasses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Zoolander


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Afro Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon, eggs and hash browns for breakfast


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

cuddling with my man


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

dancing in the rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant Ears


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Finding a job


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*G *oing to see a movie at the theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too! :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*I *pod


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

jokes (funny ones)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ketchup chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to music


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

my family :heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

otters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P *rogramming html.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R *eading up on Star Wars


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Staying up late talking and laughing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T *erminator 4

can't wait to see it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Udders?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*V *ery cool people.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Weekends.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Z*ebras


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

America


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blast beats


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

doodling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*E.*mails


----------



## supercalaturk (May 19, 2009)

flute


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Getting a job


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J.*ust hanging out with some people if i can.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K.*iller Terminators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

laser fights in sci-fi movies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*ovies


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Nintendo 64 - good times


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O* - opening up good mail.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P -* Playing and building lightsabers


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

quarters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R -* Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

snacking on peanuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T -* Talking to people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upside down cake


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

very good things


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wax museums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra pudding for dessert


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

y-wing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zippers (they keep my pants up )


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

artificial intelligent


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

blue (the color)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doughnuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eggs (scrambled, sunny side up) ... yummie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

great things


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Igloos


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

jokes


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

kitten


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Legos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

macaroni and cheese


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

new notebooks


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

ocean


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

photography


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quelling problems before they start


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time for sleep


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Unicorn 

*shrugs* idk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Victories


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

zebra-print pillows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almond roca


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ballet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cribbage


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D onatello , from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Echoes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Films


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

Genuine


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

harmonicas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

illusions


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Journeying through the depths of my dreams.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ketchup on my fries


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Lemons


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

M ovies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

old converse sneakers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People who are honest


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

quality sleep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rioting against out-of-control teens.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teens who are in control - less stress on the justice system


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

umpqua ice cream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

very awesome people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waterfall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes Man - the movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alphabet soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

being me :eyes


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Civets


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dinnin' with good food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

exercising


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

finishing something i actually started


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-nuts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Handling things well.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

io9 dot com


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jam on my english muffins


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kentucky Fried Chicken....kind of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to music


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

movie watching


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nutter butters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O pening expecting gifts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Plural - the more the better, but not always the case when it comes to people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ I like that one too

Ribs (preferably BBQ'D)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SLEEP :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taco salad


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U nder the Water view


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

variety


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Watching movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra whipped cream on my pumpkin pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt that tastes like that pumpkin pie - less fattening!


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

zero 7. the band.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almonds


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

beer


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dancers :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

earphones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

friends :hs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggling


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

having friends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Identity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jack-o-lanterns


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Kif from Futurama


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemons!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my nikon camera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nachos


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oreo cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pretty women


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rafting


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tambourines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ukuleles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xtra cheese on my pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel-A (good movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bowling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

car crashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dum dums


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

easter eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jam on my toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

killer whales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

laser fights in movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mustard on my hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

old movies


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

posting before toadlicker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quietly reminding people of the rules of the forum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

relaxing


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

sexy guys


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

tiny bunnies


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Umbrella's


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

velvet blazers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

whipped topping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xmas


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yo-yos.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Zealous girls.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Anime


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bread


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dinosaurs


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Excersise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grape jelly


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

hot baths


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Indigo - lovely color


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jasper the ghost


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moonlit evenings


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nirvana the band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening email from my online friend


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Peanut butter.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Queens over Jacks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rum and coke


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upward moods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

volcanos


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Xylophone. It is spelled with an X but that's wrong. It should be a Z up front. Next time you spell Xylophone, use a Z. If someone says, "That's wrong!", you say, "No, it ain't." If you think that's wrong, then you need to have your head Z-rayed. 


Ah Mitch, RIP.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yellow mustard on my hot dogs


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero.

Math without it would be tres hard...


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Age of Empires: Rise of Rome. The PC game.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Boston.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Da Bears skit from SNL. 
Mostly Chris Farley when he's talking about Michael Jordan and Daaaa Bulls winning "402-0, but Michael Jordan WILL be held to under 200 points." When informed that the record for points in a game was 100, he says "Was."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg salad sandwich


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

funny jokes


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Girls, of course.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hot chocolate yummmm


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

Going to sleep


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

head ..movies


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

igloos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumping into a pool of water


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

killing heidi ( an aussie band)


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

monkeymagic86 said:


> killing heidi ( an aussie band)


Nice choice.

Llamas.


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

mangoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

orange soda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pop


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

questions i ask someone being promptly answered.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

relaxing


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Super Nintendo Entertainment System.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Tetris.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Unusual names


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

whitesnake


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

xperts at spelling


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yoshi the dinosaur.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zoning out


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Aces full.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bomberman.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

card games


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Bowling (even though I'm not particularly good at it).


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chocolate covered almonds


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Entenmann's frosted donuts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

free stuff


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Great minds that think alike


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hinder (the band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

infectious laughter :lol


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Jam! :d


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Kelly Kelly, from the WWE.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Laughing


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Melting into my bed at 6:40am, with the sun coming up, a nice breeze coming through my windows, and sleeping the day away.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Oreos


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pokemon RPG games.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

quests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rolling in hay


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Summer, and what it causes women to wear for clothes. Mmmmm.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Tetris.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (band)


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

When dinners ready.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

eXtra cheese on my pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zoning out


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Art Vandelay, the name George Kostanza came up with in Seinfeld.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

big suprises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cream of Wheat


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Delicious food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

escaping reality, if only for a while


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

facebook


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Green Anacondas


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Healthy food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

joking around


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

kung fu fighting HUH !


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lime-flavoured drinks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

monster movies


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nausicaa Of The Valley Of The Wind.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Oakley products.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Puzzle Bobble.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Quaint containers and boxes.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Raspberries.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Smoking weeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tanned hotties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ed


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Violins


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wall of the Greens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of ice cream.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

YouTube.com


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Zebras


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Art Attack (the television show).


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Balloons


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

catapults


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

excercising


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fountains.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Glitter.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

home


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Ice cream


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

journaling


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kaleidoscopes.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Lemon cheesecake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mints


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Nail polish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Optimism!


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Pie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Rock music


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Smelling coffee beans


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

tasty food


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Undercooked pasta


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Vegetarian fried rice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water I can swim in during the summer


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

X-Men Evolution.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zingers snack cakes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daylight


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

E-mail.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Giggling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too! :banana


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Internet


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumping


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

kinetoscopes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Licking


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

money


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

nymphomaniac


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Opportunity


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Politics as an academic discipline (the study of power).


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Quick Minds


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Red.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

singing in the shower


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

volley ball


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WorldWideWeb


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eXtra money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

zebras


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

Apricot Hefeweizen


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Bacon.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Calla lillies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eating cheesecake


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Flying high as a kite!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

goofing off


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

helping others to my best ability


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Jack Johnson


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

kit kat chocolate bars, yummie


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

learning interesting facts


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

mosaic fine art


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

new music in my collection


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

music in my iPod


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pizza Via Veneto


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Quarters.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

raspberries


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Soy mochas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uncloudy days 8)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

vigorous debate (in which I ultimately win)


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

winning something


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Xwing flying and shooting at tie fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yodeling on mountain tops


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Zema is horrible. Is that the right spelling? the bottled drink. ick.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Aromas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B, Baby Back Ribs


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

cheap bargins at stores


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D, Darth Vader


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

floating on an inner tube on a nice summer day


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

going to Comic Con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

hamburgers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i went to Comic Con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Jars of change


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Kutless songs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lightsabers fights


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mangos


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Naan bread


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Orange underpants


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Photography


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quotes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

relaxing after a good workout


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

TV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valvoline


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

walking around Comic Con to meet famous people


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

X-Rays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones that are in tune.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Youtube


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z zeus


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

applesauce


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

B being at Comic Con to take pictures of all the people in cosplay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

christmas songs


----------



## Teagirl (Aug 3, 2009)

elliptical trainers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

fig bars


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Giggling


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

happy endings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice in my coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keelhauling people (It's the only way I can make friends!  )


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Laughter


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Marshmellows


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

malls


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

necking


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Perfectly sunny days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet perfectly sunny days 8)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Running


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Scrabble


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

triathlons


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

umbrellas
big colorful ones that you can twirl and the rain drops fly everywhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vampire movies


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

weekends


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

xylofones yet again.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yummy food


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

zany moments


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a slice of cheesecake .


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Boobies. :yes


----------



## o0A0o (Aug 10, 2009)

Chocolates


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

dogs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

free samples


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

_Gormenghast_, by Mervyn Peake


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

hopscotch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

jute carrier bags


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lactose intolerance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

music


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

oatmeal


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Pepsi


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quavers


----------



## o0A0o (Aug 10, 2009)

Rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer 8)


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Tangerines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friends (band)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

V, Vader.... lord vader rise
*plays vader's theme song*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

wandering


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

XANTHIC on my Scrabble rack (with an open spot on the board to play it, of course).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y, Y-wings


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Zinger meals at KFC


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Aphrodisiac


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

blank verse


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana Dancing Bananas :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exercising when things are going great.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Fu......

Nah, too dirty. 

French fries


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

gummies


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

happy people


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

irony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jam on my toast


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Klondike Bars


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Legos


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Minnows.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Nighttime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening new cds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Partly cloudy skies


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quilt


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Raspberries


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sunrise


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

talking to my best friend on the phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

utter silence


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

very large paychecks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

western swing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheese on my pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Art


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cheese melts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dairy desserts


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

etymology


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

fun times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting new music


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hollister


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

iambic pentameter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

kratts creatures..... i used to watch it when i was like 5



Toad Licker said:


> Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay


lmao @ toad lickers link


----------



## o0A0o (Aug 10, 2009)

lipgloss


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Meeting Mark Hamill !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

NFL Football


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

"On" switches on electronics


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

purple things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rafting


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

stiletto heels


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Transformers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umbrellas on rainy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vast quantaties of lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

welcoming presences


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

eXtremely funny TV shows


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yard sales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zen moments


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

A little extra time to sleep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Books/tapes that encourage and soothe the nerves of anxiety


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cellos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D, dance crews on MTV amercia's best dance crews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fans during heat waves!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gentlemen


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hamburgers (McDonald's)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

ice cold soda


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

jam, plum jam


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Killin Natzi's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon cooler cookies


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

mango peach green iced tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

new car scent


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Oxygen. Don't have a choice but to like it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pastrami and Pumperknickel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet days


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

reading good books


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

s, Star Wars


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

t, treehouses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

utter silence


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

video games (Tetris!)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W, we are heroes - a dance crew on MTV's america's best dance crew


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

X - Xylophone


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Zoning out


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Fairydust said:


> X - Xylophone


y do you forsake me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Avocados


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh no!! I missed the Y!

Let me make that right. "You" for Y (and for pointing it out).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You missed Z, too - zoos with friendly animals.

Blueberries


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Cats


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

I did not miss Z - Zoning Out.

D : Diablo II


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

SilvestertheCat said:


> Oh no!! I missed the Y!
> 
> Let me make that right. "You" for Y (and for pointing it out).


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

Snow, and lots of it!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

SilvestertheCat said:


> Zoning out


Z?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not Real said:


> Snow, and lots of it!


Wow. Kindergarten, anyone?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D, DeviantArt dot com


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

e-enigmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried food


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Green darners! Ain't no sexier Anisopteran than that.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

J, Jello


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Kit-kat candy bars!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to music


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

my mommy


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

new clothes


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

orange socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (The singer)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quirks


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

really good movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

strange things


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

touch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u, Ultra Magnus
( from Transformers )


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

violets


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Wedding Dresses


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

x-rated fruits and vegetables. Figure it out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your momma! :banana


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

avocados


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bohemians


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

derelict shopping carts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fjords


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hotel toast


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ice Cream, the mint kind.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeans  can't live without my jeans LOL


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

kicking cats


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mayonaise


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

nuts covered in chocolate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

paella


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rain


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> stars swirling sweetly around my head


ya mean when you're drunk? or have been hit on the head? or you've just had a seizure?

trees


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

violets


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yogurt.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Zoo Tycoon.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Armadillos


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cellos


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Eggs


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

gateau


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ivy


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Kubrick films.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

love


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

mango milkshakes :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oranges


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

pineapples


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

rice pudding


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TimidTalker


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uncertainty


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Vanilla-scented candles


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Haikus


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> Ooops...I confused you...
> The next letter was supposed to be "y", not "h"...
> 
> Next letter is "y", whoever wants it...


:doh

yogurt


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Ancient History


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Catherine Tate


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

elderberry wine


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jesus


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Kool-aid


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lanterns


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Me!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nuts


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oswald as a name for my future kid


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Peas!


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

quick bread


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rivers


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sapphires


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

turtles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

vicariousness


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Watership Down (its a book)


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

yahoo


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ashley inviting me to her Halloween party.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daylight


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Egalitarianism


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

*Guacamole!!!!!!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hearing good news


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Igloos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jogging


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kites


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laughter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

neanderthals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pineapples


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

rooms


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tercets


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

up


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

vespa scooters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

waking up


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Malcolm *X*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

botflies which do not lay eggs in my person


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

driving


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

enlightenment


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fairness


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Grapes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

healing!


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

ice cream!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

karmel korn


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

massive brownies


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nice guys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ocelots


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick bread


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rebels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Soccer!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the word, "toodles"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

understanding


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

vacations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water on a hot day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

X marking the spot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youthful skin


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zaphrod


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Action figures


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Butterflies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Comic books


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

demerol


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Eating pizza


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

friday flight fright fights


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Googling pictures of pizza while I eat it


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Having a huge star wars collection


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jack Dawson


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kfc


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemon candy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

metrical variation (i.e. in poetry)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Napping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

open doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

peas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet reflection time


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

raisin bread


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Slayer.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Trident


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Umbrella during a rainfall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow .

W....um......wellness!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eXciting movies like Inglourious Basterds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yelling for dear life


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Zazz


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ambiance (the word).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Balloons


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cats


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

daydreaming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easy listening music - to calm my nerves.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Forks in roads. They make me think of a poem I've enjoyed.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Giving my Mom some medicine for her fever. Hopefully she will feel better soon.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hugs. :heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Joking


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Keats


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

Lakes, but not dirty ones that i can't swim in


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

mango!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Nebraska in the summer.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

One huge hamburger


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Panties! :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quantum mechanics... just kidding! :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Richard because that's my name! :boogie


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

Skateboarders


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Titus, Company of.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Uranus!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Virginie Ledoyen. :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

writing


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Xavier (Professor X), the only reason I'll keep picking up Marvel comic books. :mushy


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

yaks


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

zebra's!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Adorably awkward human beings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

books


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Callisto!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Decorations for Christmas


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Elizabeth Redfern's writing.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

frosting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houseplants that are easy to maintain!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ian and Isaac, my cousins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice names 
.....or

John - my name


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Koala bears!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lexapro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manners


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

NCIS (the tv show).


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Observing other people's behaviour.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Pumpkin bread!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quasar!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhea (the moon)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/PIA07763_Rhea_full_globe5.jpg


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stars!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Triton (the moon)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ukulele performances.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Venus!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Windmills.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Xbox... yeah right! :roll (PS3 rules)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

yellow custard


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

apples!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

brilliant autumn foilage. :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

claytronics

http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2009/07/claytronics-programmable-matter/


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

dreaming!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Europa (moon)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Freaks. :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ganymede


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Home cooking


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Io (moon)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumping


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Kale.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Luna


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Mercury!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

North Shore. :heart


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Pickles!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quaoar (dwarf planet)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Rice.


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time when it's on my side :lol


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Ugg boots


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Violent movies. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm evenings


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

X-box


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Yo Yo's


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zero7


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Amazon.com


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

baking


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ceres (dwarf planet)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dresses!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Enceladus!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Fields.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Green tea


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Horizontal relaxation. Oooooohhhhhh!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Io orbiting Jupiter!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Jabberwocky" by Lewis Carroll.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keys that fit locks!

Io is providing a SOLAR ECLIPSE EEE_YOW! :lol


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Lavender lotion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milk chocolate


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Northface


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

potatoes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quarks! In honor of Recapo


----------



## bardown (Nov 17, 2009)

Rainy days.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tritons geysers! :boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Understanding people. :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

vibrant will to live...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Writing, with good black ink pens on brand new, clean white paper. *eyes sparkle*


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

X-RAY vision! :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Yogurt-covered raisins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zones of time


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Asian people!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Babies


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Clothing that doesn't belong to me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

detecting a wardrobe malfunction prior to performing in front of a live studio audience


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Eggs


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Fruit juice.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Gardens - relaxing


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Icky Vicky...that song from Fairly Odd Parents hahaha.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Judas Priest


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Keith. ^ I think he's cool.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

M&M's


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Netflix


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

oatmeal


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Quests


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxing


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sexy scotsmen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tooling around on my bicycle.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Underwater photography.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Van gogh paintings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcoming people to SAS.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eXtra cranberry sauce


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Yogi bear


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zydrate.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Apple and banana oatmeal.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Books


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doodling


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Egg fried rice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fresh air


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Grass (the original)


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hearing thunder


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Iris


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keys that open doors!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Lima beans!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Music <3


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nausicaa of the valley of the wind!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ovaltine!!! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quantam physics... just kidding! :lol :haha


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Real strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taking time out for myself.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

u.s.a.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Violet the colour.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Xylophone!!!! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yawns - a sign of the need to sleep!


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Zebras


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Avocado in salads


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

big band music


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

cake


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

My friend Darren from Delaware.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Evil.................I like evil.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

finger food


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

garanimals


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

horses


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

iced tea


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jaffa Cakes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

krust


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

loving embraces.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mike Birbiglia.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Narnia


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey! 

Olde Innertube - my favourite tipple


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Peeling vegetables.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quiet music


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ hey!
> 
> Olde Innertube - my favourite tipple


thought ya were talking to yo self yo.

repugnancy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Saddos.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanksgiving break.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ukeleles


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Victoria's Secret


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

X Japan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youthful looking skin on my face :eyes.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zagnut bars


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Apple pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breathing! :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Days off!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Forging head in my battle against SA.....

.....and my 39,000th post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Everyone on this site


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Gracious smile? 

Happiness emoticons


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

imbibing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumping to conclusions! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping time


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Loving puppies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

nostalgic conversations


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ornaments


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

popcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quiet time


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

rainy nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleep that isn't interrupted


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

tetris


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

unnecessary luxuries


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

voting


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why you!.......once again trying to earn suck up points...


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

x-men wolverine


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

yoda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zilch when things are negative


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anti war protests.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Apple crisp.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey! ok, I'll do "b" -

behinds


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My bad. :b

Creepy movies.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Deep dish pizza


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

elephants


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

free stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggles


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

hashbrown


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Island, Fox


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

jokes (or Jack in the Box...can't decide...I'm so hungry...)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping memories


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

little green men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meat that doesn't taste like candy in meals.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

napping on a rainy day


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Old couples holding hands


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

puppets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet mind


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Rainy days when I don't have to work.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

shopping at good thrifts and finding books and clothes and jewelry and household items.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea - decaffeinated when I need to go to sleep.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Uma Thurman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valuable lessons learned without doing anything stupid.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wally World revenge after betrayed


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

xtra bad spelling and grammar on occasionnnnnn


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

you tube


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

zippers that do not get stuck, and then break off the hook as well, causing much untold distress

Okay back to A again!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Achy Breaky Heart, Billy Ray Cyrus. Cool song.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Books that make me think


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Daniel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric heaters with thermostats on cold nights.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Finishing work


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gray days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice melter!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jilted rats.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

kibbibble (it means nothing much, but you can say it after ouch like "ouch kibbibble" or just randomly whenever you feel the need.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

marshmellows


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts of the mixed variety


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

out of the house for some walking and fresh air!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

puppies!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Queen.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Roaring kitties


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sneetches after they grew up


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Tracy Chapman


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Undies, female ones.:b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Vampire novels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wood rot


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

X rated movies.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

You Tube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zany contestants on gameshows :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Art


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

(der) Blaue Reiter


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Cheap and cool finds in second hand stores


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dreaming of beautiful places to sit down or lay down in peace on the grass or sand with nice normal people


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Eating crisps


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

french fries


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Garcia


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Harry Potter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice-free roads!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Living Years, Mike and the Mechanics. Listening to it now.


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

mint flavoured condoms


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

non-mint flavoured mouthwash


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

organisms


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

plastic theatre


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

quackers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

risque jokes


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

South Park


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

titillation


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

underwear


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Venetian glass


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Waxing my legs.:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXfoliation!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yankie Doodle went to town


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zapping acne


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Arts and crafts


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

B.A Baracus (Mr T)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cider (Apple)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Diesel Locos


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Elephants - especially baby ones with the fluff on them


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

G-Spots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot apple cider on cold evenings


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Icecream with rainbow sprinkles :boogie


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Jackrabbits


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Killing spiders


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Lemon and sugar sprinkled on crepes. Yum.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

marble cake bakers informing me that I have won a lifetime supply of their product


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

_No Country for Old Men_


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ol' Dirty B******


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Quizzes. I love them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rice


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sexy babes.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Tea


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Underwear (cotton)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very large (@) (@)s


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uh......what letter are we on?! I got off track :lol

W!! *whew!*

Wind on a hot summer day


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

X-ray images


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"yowza"


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Zebra stripes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

A something telling me where they are.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Blueberries! Yum!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

community (its a tv show)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Drang


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

etch-a-sketch masterpieces


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

finding money you didn't know you had


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giggling


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hot chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced tea in the summer


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Jello-O with fruit in it, like my Grandma used to make.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

(k)new money, just like mom used to make.....


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

leonardness' posts


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I bask in my "leonard"-ness.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

missing certain people...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

naps!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I could say, but he might read it. <3


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

pepperoni


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Q (both from James Bond movies and Star Trek TNG)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I could say, but he might read it. <3


Bet it's Ospi!!!

red kitchens


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Staring at people to make them nervous.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

The Titanic
(The actual ship, not the movie.)


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Unwrapping Christmas/Birthday presents


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hoodies, boyfriend jeans, and sneakers.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

*V*

velvet


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

water


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

x-rays and x-ray lasers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zebra in Zimbabwe


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Ants (except when they invade my home).

Wait...we forgot Y.

Yakety Sax


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

ohh woops, so I did. Ok, so I'll go with 

Zebra in Zimbabwe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

art


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bubblegum, sugarless


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Candles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doggies


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Elephants


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

fire


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

George Michael


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Hamburgers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice melter!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jesus


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Kaleidoscopes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

light fantastic


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

mangoes


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

netball


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Onyx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pearls - my birthstone .


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

quiet


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

retinas


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spongebob!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Uvulating. Laallalallalallallalallalallalalalalallaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

totally missing out letters!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oops! 

Eh... here we go again:

Uvulating. Laallalallalallallalallalallalalalalallaaaaaaaaaa! !!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Vagi.....vegetables!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

white boys rapping


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

eXcellent . . . especially when Mr. Burns says it.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The *Y*ardbirds


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzoroastrians!


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Astronomy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

blank verse


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Cats


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Dreaming


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Excitement


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Feathers


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Good food


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Happiness


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ice cubes


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Justice


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KFC...well, i used to


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Legends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk chocolate


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice people


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Peter pan


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Queen Latifah


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rabbits


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Starbuck (from "Battlestar Galactica")


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Tiddlywinks (I just like the word, I've never played the game.)


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Umbrellas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Victories over SA


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Warmth - in people


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"e*X*- Girlfriend" by No Doubt


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Young beautiful women.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ZEDbras!!!!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Alice in Wonderland_


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Baby _everything_


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Duke Ellington


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ZEDbras!!!!


HAHAHA! Thanks for this laugh!


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Emoticons


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Frogs :clap


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Gretchen and Gretel


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Having spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Kajagoogoo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Music


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

New clothes


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Orange juice


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Peanut butter


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

the *Q*uacking sound made by ducks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Resting


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sundaes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tak from Invader Zim!


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Understanding & being Understood


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Victories.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Whales


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

X-files


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Youth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zaniness


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Animals


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Buffalo


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

coloring


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Deviled eggs


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

Escape the fate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fresh air


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goofiness when appropriate


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

History


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Indigo (the color)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

John Patrick


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kitchenaid


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

lying in bed. mmm....


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

music.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Notebooks to write in.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prescott


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Quiet


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Reading


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Smoking (didn't think Id put sex did you? :lol)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

tea


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Universal Studios Orlando


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

vampires


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Water (except for drinking it, I don't like that)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Xylophone.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zigzag designs!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Antiques.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Books


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

old fashioned *C*arriages


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dirt, the garden type.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Elaborate


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Forgiveness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

God


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Hot Chocolate (the band)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thewall said:


> Hot Chocolate (the band)


 - You believe in Miracles....... :lol

Ice-free roads in the wintertime.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Jude Laws looks


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Kara Thrace


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

lemonade.


----------



## wendykiss897 (Jan 28, 2010)

cute fuzzy animals


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

*M*

mosaics


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

New Orleans Saints


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

orange soda


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

penguins


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

quicksilver surf shop


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Romance.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

sandy beaches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

umbrellas


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

violets


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Wet rides at a theme park.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

xylem cells


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Your mom (I'm sorry, she's just really attractive)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't go tru the other posts so sorry if it was already said...but I like zoo's


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Alpacas


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Butter pecan ice cream...yummy


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Edit: coconuts 
Haha


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

digital cameras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

electricity to heat homes in the wintertime.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

flying in my dreams


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

going to the movies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

H
helping out an out-of-control thread :lol.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ingeniuosly fantastical architecture.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

jokes


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Keller, Chris.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Light heartedness that lifts you to another plane of existence where everything seems possible and for that moment there is hope...yes hope.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Monkeys


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

New book smell


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Omniscience used for good.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Perfume that wafts through the air as she walks past you. The monotony is broken for a brief moment as you are treated to that delightful subtle aroma.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Quiet


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Reform that actually makes a difference for the better.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

spinning around in circles with my son


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Titillating teasers that tempt the timid to trumpet.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Undulating dance moves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vivacious dance moves


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

xylographs


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Yoghurt covered raisins


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

zoos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

applesauce


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

berries


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

chicken korma


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

dancing babies


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Elephant Man


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

flowers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggling


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

honeydew melon


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Igloos - they look neat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jogging to stay fit


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

*skybars- they just taste soooooo awesome!*:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back on a weekend day


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

lemons


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Men


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nonsense and whimsey in abundance.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

orange smoothies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Popcorn while watching a movie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet times for rest


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

raising my kids


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Salutations with a smile and a wave.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

velvety teddy bears


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Women.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

e*X*it signs in buildings I have never been in before


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> e*X*it signs in buildings I have never been in before


Oh I get it! :b

Zippy sweaters


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Antiques with special meanings


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^cute things!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

max4225 said:


> Bob the blue space guy


Awwwwww *gives a Lego high-five*

There is a whole website devoted to re-enacting stories from the Bible using Lego men. It is called "The Brick Testament" - it even warns against Lego nudity :lol.

*D*udes make of Legos :lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

energy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fresh air


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Girls.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Hot Coco.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

innocence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joy (happiness)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kudos


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Laura Bertram


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Milk of Magnesia (great stuff)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Naked lego men :boogie


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Oregano


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Pita bread


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

quiet


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

roses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

summer days!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

toffee - the hard crunch kind like inside a Heath bar or Almond Roca


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Underwear


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

violet the colour.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

water


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Xanax.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yellow - like sunshine, lemons - the color


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoos


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Animals


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Being.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Cat Power, the singer


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

echoes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

French fries


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

GARLIC BREAD!!! *drools


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Hot soup


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Irish Creme Liqueur


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

jokes


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Kaleidoscopes


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lava lamps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mellow thoughts


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

nature walks


----------



## maddielu (Dec 29, 2009)

Oahu


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Puppies


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quiet


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Rocky Coastlines


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Serenity


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

tea


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Underwear that fits perfectly.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Vegetarian food


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Wellies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Xylophone music.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yyyyyyyyyyyyy.........

hm.

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....ellow planes that fly to Holland


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

zoos


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Apricots


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Babies


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Canoodling with beautiful brown eyed beatniks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daisies on a summer day


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Eagles.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fudge


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

Graphic novels by Neil Gaiman. :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Icees

(it's a little like a slurpy - or a slushie)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Karats (as in the gold kind.)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can we skip to "T"? 

teasing matty


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Undine's who show themselves.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

leonardess said:


> can we skip to "T"?
> 
> teasing matty


I think we should go back to "L" cos I can't really think of anything starting with "V".

"L"

Ladies.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, since Leo is doing it... skipping to T

Trust... people trusting me and being able to trust them back... so rare.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Making sure threads go back on track :lol.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

naps (when I can get them)


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Orange juice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pens that write!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

quizzes for fun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Resting in the sunshine


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Sincere salutations said with a smile - ah that's nice.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Talking late into the night with someone I trust and am close too - been a long time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Undressing in the moonlight (GOTCHA! :spit).

Understanding something that is difficult.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Vodka and cranberry juice w/lime

... and watching someone undress in the moonight (GOTCHA BACK:evil)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Waffles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax when I need it :lol :flush


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

(light) YELLOW kitchens


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Zaxby's, oh how I miss Southern fast food!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Aftershave (Old Spice) - an any man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool weather.


----------



## kool (Apr 8, 2010)

Die Hard movies!


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

easy mac...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Fugazi


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

horses


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Internet


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, what happened to G?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

*Insert Before H* Glow Worms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fast Forward to J.

Jumping into my car and rollin'


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Knickers, female ones.:b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

lakes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

M&Ms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nights in the summer


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Oranges.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretzels.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Quarters (for parking in the meters at school when I'm running late for morning class, like every day  )


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Rastafarians


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Sunshine


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

trains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umbrealls that work


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

verandahs


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Wildflowers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yogi Bear.:lol


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Zebras.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

applesauce


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

buying stuff


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

chocolate cake


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dollars to spend.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Edie Sedgwick


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

falafel


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

geese


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hercules, C-130.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Jokes


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Kit kat


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Lemons


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

money


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New car scent


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

oreos


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Pistachios


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

quiet


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Rocking out!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Shrimp - cooked absolutely any way you can conjure up. (from Forest Gump "...You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, sauté it. There's, um, shrimp kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo, pan fried, deep fried, stir fried. There's pineapple shrimp and lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp in potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich..." I'm sure there are more ways than that. AND shrimp with cheese grits (using smoked gouda cheese).


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Troggin along with a girl like you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Untying my mind


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Victoria's Secret perfumes:]


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

watermelon


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

X in tic tac toe. I always use it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

zoo animals


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Art


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

birds


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

coffee - especially - first cup in the morning.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Day dreaming, master at it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Eating


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Feeling content with the way I am.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Gorgegous people !


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

House of the Rising Sun by the Animals.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Igloos


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jimmydeansretardedcousin

(but not in a fruity kinda way!!!!!!!)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Koalas


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Lightning


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Mentionables as opposed to unmentionables.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nice people


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Open mindedness.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pride


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Quilts


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Robins. (the wee birds, not that eejit in the forest with the arrows, or Batman's buddy)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Silliness


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy! Me gecko-hunting Aussie pal


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:boogie
U! ^


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very cool posts like the one above :clap


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Waves and Smiles (but it is awfully embarrassing when you think it is to you and it is to the person behind you - especially if you've already waved and smiled back).


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

X-rays of weird things people have swallowed.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yogurt


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zebras chasing after and killing lions, yes sir the tables have turned.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuddling


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Donuts


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

excursions


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

fish


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Giggling


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Harvest Moon video games


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ireland! C'mon Paddyland! The world's new super-power. Home of Bono, leprechauns and Dub16. (no more coffee fer you Gar)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just Cause 2 (video game)


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

kahlua


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Listening to music.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Marilyn Monroe<33


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice people.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Orion (the constellation)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Pizza :clap


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Quickness


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Rugrats :]


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Seeeeeeee...oh, haven't had that yet. Nevermind.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Teenie weenie yellow polka dot bikini's


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Uresis after being forced to hold it in. Aaaaahh.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

very long sexy legs


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Wood, the fibrous kind you dirty minded peeps! Rich mahogany as it turns out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of gravy on my mashed potatoes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeliz [hahaa thats my actual name]


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Zeros, they're such round numbers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Approving thoughts (positive)


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful jewellery


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cashing money at the bank, an all too seldom experience regrettably.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Disco dancing dish pigs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elevator music


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fmylife.com


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Getting on track


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Having pizza for dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

juggling.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kites


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lemmywinks' amazing adventures.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millenniumman75! :yay


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Neverending story


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Orange juice =]


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Poseidon (my other name.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet mind......when I can get it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Restful sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleep that is restful.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

that guy that will always be there for me


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Underwear  unlike Britney Spears


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

:heart Valentines


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

wishes that come true <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXhibitions of friendliness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking mods by their hair.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zonks - I like Let's Make a Deal. Monty Hall FTW!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Animation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breezes on the beach when I am trying to tan - where were they yesterday?! :mum


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Calming thunderstorm sounds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daylight!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Edward Norton <333


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

fireflies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giggling


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Happy Shiny People.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Icecream!:}


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Jokes that make me laugh real hard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping a time when I can relax.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Lingering fragrant smells.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mayo in my tuna


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nachos


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

oxyclean


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Popping that bubble wrap you get in the mail.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quitting time


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Restaurants


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleep when I have enough of it!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Umbrellas, fanciful and decorative.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Vixens who don't take crap from nobody.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water on a hot day!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

eXistential philosophy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yellow, its my favourite colour.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zooming around in my car!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Apple pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberries


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Cheddar Cheese


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dexter


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Enchanted castle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fridays


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Gummy bears!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot, dry summers


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Indigo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jaguars


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Koala bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing at mods.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Laughing at mods.


Moderating members who mock moderators.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Never Never Land


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ox poo :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Really long showers.


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Using big sticks to beat mods with! :spank


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Victorian stuffs


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

White Denim!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

eXtra chicken salt on my chips


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fearlessness...not that I would know what that's like.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Guitars


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Homemade chocolate chip cookies with walnuts


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Ice cream


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Jalapenos .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kisses (hersey's special dark)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

learning new things


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

My dog licking my mosquito bites.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

No Doubt


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Orgasms


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Parrots.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

quietism


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

root beer


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Singing in the Shower


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwear on my head after a long night of drinking. :drunk


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Violins


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wolves.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

yarn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

alternate endings


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Burger King Fries


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

Carrot Cake.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Devil's Food Mmmmmmm!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Easter candy


----------



## shaqman (Jul 21, 2010)

French fries!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Google :]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburgers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ian Curtis<333


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jamba Juice! b:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nitro-9! Go Ace!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Orange juice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Questioning my insanity :troll


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

roasting marshmallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping, unfortunately it doesn't seem to like me. :yawn


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

tater tots


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Vogue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Xylophones


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zebras


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Alphabetical lists like this one right here!!!
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Bees


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheese


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Dogs


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

echoes echoes echoes echoes echoes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

dark comedy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Electric cars


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

facebook before it became trendy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

GTA series of videogames


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Hamburgers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

justice coming down hard on violent offenders


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

K
from MIB


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leftovers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

music


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

new car smell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

onions


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> echoes echoes echoes echoes echoes


:lol

Poseidon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

quatrains


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Rugrats


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Samba


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Take-out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vases :stu :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wikipedia


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

e*X*clamation points!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yak Cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zooming in my car with the windows down on a hot day


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Asymmetrical architecture.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ballet


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

CoCo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragging peoples names through the mud! :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Extending infractions to people who drag others' names through the mud.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

french fries coated with salt and vinegar...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Greenpeace


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Heathers


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

jelly


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

keeping wild animals from getting into my house


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

listening to music


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Mangos


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nitro-charged bikes


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Orange juice.


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

Pr0n


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet times


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Relaxing


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sour Patch Kids


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Thunderstorms


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Underpasses


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water that stinks


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Xanadu


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Zebras


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Apples


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Books. :yes


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Cats.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dogs.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cats


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

daffodils


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

elephants


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Freebies


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Happiness (not that it's a common aspect of my life)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ice cream


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Jelly


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kangaroos


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Laughing


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Orangutans


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Pie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

quality mail packaging for objects shipped to me...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

raspberries


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Soda crackers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

thunderstorms


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Umbrellas for thunderstorms


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

verse


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Wave pools


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

xFIP


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yarn, the soft kind


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Zebras. (I have 23 pet zebras oot in me garden)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Animal Farm (the book)


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Banana split (Yum!)


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

candy


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

dry ice when exposed to air...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

evening


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fast cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

green apples


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

honey buns


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Icy Lemon


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Jamming, by Bob Marley


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kites


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lightweight, loose fitting clothes on hot days


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Money


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New shoes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oranges


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Peanut butter cups


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Quotes


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

^Quotes, I like that one. 

Anyway, rainbows.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

space scenery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Universal remotes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veering into oncoming traffic. :eyes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

winter


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

xbox 360


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Zombie movies, well, some of them anyways...


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Antelopes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Birds


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Coke


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Elephants


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Fresh fruit !


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

God is an Astronaut (band)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hot tea. But not too hot.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Imagine - by John Lenon


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jokes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

kindness


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Lambert & Butler


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalamazoo Air Zoo! =P










EDIT:

Uh, my mom, I guess.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

killing time doing nothing


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

Losing myself in those awesome daydreams.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

music


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

night


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

(The) Office :boogie


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Playstation


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Questioning everything


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

sleep


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Teacher training days.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

useless facts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ventilation!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

win probability added (baseball stat)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

xerography... Yeaaa look it up ...


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

zorro


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ardvarks - sure why not?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beaches


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Dreaming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

enjoying days on the beach


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

ferrets haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

going to the beach


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

having money !!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Independent thinking


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

James Adams, a character from CHERUB by Robert Muchamore.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Kompot a Russian fruit drink


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ligers - Not quite lion, not quite tiger... Liger.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

morning coffee


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

narwhals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening presents


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

pretty parasols


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

quixotic queries quilted quietly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racking up gas station points :lol


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

smelling good afershave.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trustworthiness


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Uniqueness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vast amounts of Quiet.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

White v-necks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXile from the nerves of others


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yard sales


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

zero interest credit


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Apple picking.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Bicycles!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cardboard boxes (really big ones)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dry, hot days


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

entertainment


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fast motorbikes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

grunting


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

having someone else's food to eat.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ice cream


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Juggling


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kangaroos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons!


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 10, 2010)

Money


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice people


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oranges


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Poetry


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Queen(the band).


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

roasted chicken subs


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Space


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Trainspotting, the movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upbeat music


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Video games


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Whales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-rated movies


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zinger burgers from KFC.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Alphagettis


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Bees that sting my enemies


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Cats


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Donkeys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elephants


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

flowers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Girls.:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

healthy exercise


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

Isolation (but in a good way )


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jasmine (I think I do anyway)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

kit kat bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

milk in my cereal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange scents in my cologne.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Pluto being a planet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

rainbows


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

sleeping in


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

turtles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

undisturbed sleep


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

velociraptors!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Walrus Bucket Saga


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Xerox?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZZZzzzzzzzz :yawn


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Brownies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cookie and Cream ice Cream
look at that 3 C's


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

darkness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ellipses


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

flickr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G... Google


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

italian food


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

jeans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keys


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Llamas


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Narwhals


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Orange flavored Lifesavers candy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pineapples


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Reindeer


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Summer


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Tenrecs


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

velvet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X-Wing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You! :mushy


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

zombies


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Arachnids


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blueberries


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donuts


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Earings


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

winning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXpanding out on a bed and falling asleep


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

yodeling



What? I'm not saying I'm good at it...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

zebras


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

apple crisp


----------



## candy24 (Jan 3, 2011)

Babies


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Compassionate people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donuts


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

Eating


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Free stuff


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Gaytime Icecreams ( a really yummy icecream we have in Australia )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy times


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Icecream


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jim Bean


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Krusty the clown


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Juice


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

king crab lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Marshmallows


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Nirvana


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oasis


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Playstation 2


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Private Messages

*edit: i has been beat again!


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Quizno's


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

radio


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Salmon


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Turtles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vivaciousness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXcitement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^oh my! I am not much for cats, but I would never allow my dog to do that! :lol

Zippers that don't fail


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Big bountiful breasts


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*E*verything that anymouse posts! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goofy looks from puppies :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*I*nvisibility! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*K*en Jennings! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*M*ousies! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*O*s! The cheery kind! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Q*uarry


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

*s*ocialanxiety*s*upport.com/forum


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I like Turtles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

velvet


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

*W*esterns!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

anymouse


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Celtic Frost


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Edguy


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

*G*eorge Lynch (Dokken)


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

*I*ndica. As in cannabis indica.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

*K*es.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Lolcats


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

moar lolcats


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Naps


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Oreoz


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Popcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

rawr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

soft kitteh


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

tenacious d


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zebra


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:O


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Books with pleasant themes.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Candycanes.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Endless love <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fudge brownies


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Glitter


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Ice cream


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Kisses


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Meaningful conversations


----------



## oreily85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nutella


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Old-fashionedness


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Quizzes


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Respect


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Tetris


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umbrellas in the rain


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

victoria secret clothes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

world of warcraft


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Xanax


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Zero kids in the house. F*kc me, I'm free....

WTF am I gonna do now...hmmm...gotta few ideas....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adding to my savings account


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> You












------------------------

Something I like: Bazinga!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ 

Candy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> dontworrybehappy












E-mail


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

*F*ried chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hippies


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Imodium.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Jell-O


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

kabocha


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Nike


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

odors that soothe and calm.....spring rain?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Slap Chop! :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tetris :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Utopias


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Volcom Products


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

World Market


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

X-files


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

YouTube


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Zoos


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Apples


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandy


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cheez-it


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Dandelion & Burdock.. traditional British soft drink!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Edamame


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Football.. ENGLISH football.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Google


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Helium


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Ice Skating.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Jaffa Cakes and tea.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

Lemon pie slice from Chick-fil-A. Unbelievably delicious.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Milkshakes.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Nematodes


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

owl


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Pizza


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Reuben Sandwhich


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Toffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underlining things that I think are important.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Valium


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm showers


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Xtra large frozen coke's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Yummy 

Yogurt


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Zim


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Apples.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Basketball hoops


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

clam chowda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dusk in the summer.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Elephant ears


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

....


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Harry Potter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

insanity :eyes


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

jigsaw from saw


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Koala cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to rock music :bash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

My mommy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pens that write well


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Quicksand lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Being alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

reeling the line of the thread back on track :lol.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet potato chips


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Unsalted almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No Mucinex this morning. I think it is time to cough it all up.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

...


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Window shopping


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

xmas ;


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zippers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Answers


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

cognitive behavior therapy


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Eating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Going for a spin


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Having a lazy day


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Indoor beach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

June days


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Lebron James


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Music


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Oreos


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

quiescence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

relaxing


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead Strippers!


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Vuvuzelas


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

willy wonka lollies


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

X-ray


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

youtube


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zed Leppelin


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Almonds.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Bowser


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

cranberry sauce


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Drag Queens... 








Not rly, tho.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

*E*ddie Vedder...








and Stone Gossard too. He's in the background.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Google.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

ice cream sundaes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The simpsons!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jinxing people


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

kindness.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Laughter, coming from my kids, out-of-control giggling, contagious, belly-laughs, laughing so hard they almost run out of breath. Those are the best.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moonlight in the summer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

nighttime


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

oreos


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

prosody


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

quiznos


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

raspberries


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

snow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flake


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Think you confused this thread with Word Association!


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

tomatoes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ube


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Violins


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Wobbuffet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I sure did....sorry about that! :lol

Xylophones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Youk


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Zebra


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Apple


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

badminton


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Cedar Point


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Koalas...:hide


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

loveletters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mac & cheese


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

odors of desserts baking!


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Rolos


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Silence.


----------



## Aliens (Feb 21, 2011)

Ufo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Victory


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Whales!


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

x files


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

yo-yos


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zen.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

apple crisp


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banana cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

craziness :eyes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Donuts


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

enchiladas


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Fifth of Crown Royal


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

gummy bears


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hash, Half-pint of Crown, Halfpound of Kush, Halfpound of Dro, Halfpound of Christmas....


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jack Daniels, jar of weed in the closet, Jim Beam


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Keg of beer, Kahlua, Kilo of dro...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lasagna









I'm hungry


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mai Tai cocktail, margarita, martini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

new car scent


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ocelot


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

peaches


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Quesadillas


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

smores


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

that show... Storage Wars.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unsalted peanuts


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

violets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

X-axis


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Yelling out my anger.. lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Z-axis


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

apple pie , warm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

basketball


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Creamy textures


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

doin' stuff.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Elephants


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

flip flops


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

garage sales


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

hairbows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jump roping!


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

kangaroos


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

men. (older. men.)


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

Oreo


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Penguins


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Quality


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I like *T*urtles


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Understanding people


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

vermillion (the colour/pigment)


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Wearing pink


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

x files


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

You!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zee Avi


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Atticus (the name of my future german shepherd!)


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

barefootin


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Chocolate


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Debbiexoxoxo's avatar


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

oh thanx!
*E*arth (my favorite planet)


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Fondue


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Grapes ;D


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hamlet


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Ice cream


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Juice!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Kong


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

love!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

M*a*s*h


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nerf toys


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Orange juice.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

pirates


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

quiet


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rain


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

talking to myself. :blah


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

untrodden snow


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

vagina lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ragana said:


> vagina lol


I concur :lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

what's not to like. 
I loves me some vagina.

moving on...

waterslides (going down naked, with vaginas)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh! You people and your chinas.

"X" It makes words more Xciting like Xtreme and we love it's portrayal of the unknown variable. Yes "X" I like you.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

wieners! (snicker)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zots


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Adventure


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Banjos


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

cactuses .


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

dandelions


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Elephants


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

fantasizing


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Grapes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hostess Cupcakes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

indigo


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jaffas


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

kerplunk lol


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Learning.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

making new friends  ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

not having SA spikes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Old Navy Polo shirts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard (my all time favorite song)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet mind


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Raspberries


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

strawberry daiquiri


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Trees


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

unicorns


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vermont Sandwich Company


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

winning


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X - just the letter


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Youk! :yay


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

zebras


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Apple pie.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Banana bread


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Diablo


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

earth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantasy


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

grapes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Harry Potter


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Ice cream cake


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Jam


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Ketchup


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Leonid


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Money


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ninja


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ocean breeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Poetry


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Quaker Quakes... the Cheddar Cheese ones.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Shakespeare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taffy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

undisturbed sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vast quantities of ice cream :banana


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock concerts


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wires


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X Chromosomes


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

_Yoplait? _


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

zoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple pie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chamomile tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doodling


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Elephants


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

French kissing :kiss :lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ghazal


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

having health insurance


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

ice cream :banana


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

jester hats


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

U


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Kickboxing


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Love :love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

music


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

nice people :b


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Orange juice!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Popcorn! opcorn :boogie


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

quietness


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

rabbits :b


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

spaghetti


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

toilet paper


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Useless facts


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Vicks


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

winning


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Xtra cheese on my double quarter pounder.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Zebras.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

albino squirrels


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

dancing alone in my room


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frozen yogurt


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gold.... wish I had a few bars


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hot chocolate :boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Jeppe :squeeze :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Kites


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lions! :boogie :b


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

:lolmoney!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nice people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## EuphoriaMourning (Aug 7, 2004)

Puppies!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

quiet people


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

rice crispies


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

sunny days! 8) :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

turtles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

umbrellas


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

vanilla


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W* ... Wookieepedia


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X chromosomes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Young Frankenstein_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zooming winds over my head


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Apps


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Bicycles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Candles


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Doing good deeds


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Excitement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

free stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggling


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

helping people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

idling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jam on my toast


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

kittens!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lettuce


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Mustard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts (pistachios in particular)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange sherbet


----------



## OneMoreTime (Apr 25, 2011)

pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quick trips


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

reclining beach chairs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

smiling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tv


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

umlauts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vrrrroooooming about the house


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

waterfalls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yellow paint on kitchen walls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZ :yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Apple cyder


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Balloons


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cats


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Belgium waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

easter candy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Felix Hernandez


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gorgeous sunsets


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

heart shaped things :heart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

iambic pentameter


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jump roping


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Kicking a stone along the footpath, can be therapeutic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leaping tall buildings in a single bound


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Mariea Bamford (comedian)


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

nudging on MSN


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

opening the cookie jar to get a cookie


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Quantum physics


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sleeping in


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

typing super fast


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Ultra Tide


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

vaness


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:heart


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

water


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

XBH - Extra Base Hits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YouTube


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zip Lines


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful girls


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

coloring books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

devil's dancing :evil


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

enjoying the sun


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fudge


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

getting candy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

having hope... then being struck down by disappointment


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

injuring weeds


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Jelly


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

kandy? No, that doesn't count. 
Keelhauled! I like that song.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Libraries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

movies


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

not having to make dinner


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oxazepam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

pitchers' duels


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

Quidditch!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ranting! :mum


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

seeing Michael Pineda pitch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

television


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

umpires making the right call (unless it's against my team)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Vampires that don't sparkle in the sunlight.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Werewolves that don't have ripped 6 pack


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

x-mas


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

yellow sunsets after a rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

zipping up that last part of my dress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

afternoons in the sun


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Big Bird


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cold water


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Daffy Duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

existing just to annoy you :kma


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

forgetting to remember something


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

getting a massage


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hearing the crack of the bat as Justin Smoak sends one flying over the fence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Illuminating thought


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Justin Smoak hitting a home run


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lemon bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

memories


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quick showers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ :clap

Sunsets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

umbrellas on a rainy day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

wOBA


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yankee hating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zooming planes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

automatic doors


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Boba Fett.

_**** yeah._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cheese


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

going outside, sitting on the porch, and just thinking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

knock out brunettes


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Lando Calrissian.

_**** yeah._


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Muscular Guys


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Neapolitan ice cream

(wow, that was a hard one...)


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

Oprah :no


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quint's WWII story from _Jaws_.


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

Tank Tops


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Understanding the jokes on The Daily Show/Colbert Report


----------



## Avie (Apr 17, 2011)

Vanilla Ice-Cream.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> *r*ice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*w*inter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylophones


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yundi Li


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zips shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple sauce


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

boats


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

clapping until i'm one of the last people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doughnut holes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easter candy leftovers on sale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried chicken


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

guitars


----------



## JazzHands (May 15, 2011)

Hugs from someone I trust.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

inside-the-park home runs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jumping on the bed


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

kool-aid


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

letters


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

making random noises on the guitar just for the hell of it


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange juice


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quick meals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

resting after a good workout


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Salisbury House (local restaurant)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

tight jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unmaking my bed


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

vegetables


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Water


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Xenu


:nw


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

yellow peeps (the easter candy) MmMmMm


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zero-gravity environments.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

accusing people of being stalkers


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Being treated fairly.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Cute animals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daisies (I am trying to grow some)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Eating food :boogie


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Family


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

good night's sleep


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

handsome men


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Irony.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kites flying


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemons


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

milk and oreos


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nipples.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange sherbet


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Penis...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Hearts... "off with your heads"!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

resting after a good workout


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

BJ said:


> .


I like that too!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Salads


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

telepathy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

unbiased opinions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Victories over SA


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

worshipping on sunday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xing things off my to do list


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

yams


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Zzyzx (a random city in the middle of the desert)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Apple Pie. :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Balloons! :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Card games.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Dogs.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eating


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Food


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gecko's


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Honey


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

icecream


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jumping on the bed


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kettle corn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lunch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milk chocolate


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Nibs(licorice)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

oreos dipped in milk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Pussie (cats)

Trooper


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

quail eggs (the food)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Raymond E. Feist's work.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sex.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank yous


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Uranus...:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

vague answers, giving them


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

white chocolate


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

The X-men


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Yoghurt


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Zell Dincht


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Apple pie


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Cheesecake


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

dreaming


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Eating


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

FUN song


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Gospel music


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

helping people


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

igloos


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

jokes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

koalas


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

libido


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

Marzipan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

overlapping circles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Perfect timing.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

quarter pounder


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

rain


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

sleep


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

tomatoes


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tits.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Umbrellas!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

volkswagen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

winning... duh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs off my things to do list


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

zodiac signs


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Arctic Monkeys. Been listening to them all day haa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Balloons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cotton candy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

days in the summer that are hot and dry


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

eggswithpepper lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fallen Angel by Poison


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Going to the store and finding out that they sell dried cherries now.

_Ugh._


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

honesty


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

illustrations


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

John Candy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

limonade


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

nice things


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Over-the-counter headache meds.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

painting


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

quarter pounders with cheese


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

roches


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

stuffed animals


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

unattended desert


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

vinegar


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Wheatley from Portal 2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zoo, Taronga


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Air


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

bananas


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cats


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy :squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

elephants


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> dontworrybehappy :squeeze


Thanks  :squeeze

Friends


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

good music


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hats


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ice Ice baby :boogie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack In the Box (yes, the restaurant)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

kittens


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Lego!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

making cookies


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

orange juice


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Pillows!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet minds!


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

snickerdoodles


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tropical fruit punch


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

under the bed hiding places


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ventilation


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Xylophones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Y chromosome


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Zaius, Dr.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

biscuits and gravy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Cooking


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Doubt


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Eating :b


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

feeling warm and snuggly


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Goofing off


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Hertzfeldt, Don


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Internet access


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jolly ol' saint nick


----------



## ank (May 26, 2011)

Kit kat bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

news that isn't about politics


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

older movies, music, video games..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Pokémon


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Quiz


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Rushmore(movie)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

swimming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tuning in to my favorite tv shows


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

underwear that doesn't give you wedgies


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

very interesting radio hosts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

XBH - extra base hits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skipped W

Water to swim in!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zest soap


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Indian Taco.. :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

banana bread :banana


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Crazy dancing bananas


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dirty minds


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Earth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fudgesicle bars


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

gummy bears


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hearty laughter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ice cream cones


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

jujubes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiwi my cat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milkshakes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Naps


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oreos :banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pie


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quizno's


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Raspberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sleeping in


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

trying to come up with something I like


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Unwinding yarn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vikings (not the Minnesota kind)


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Whiskey


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

X-rays that show nothing is wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yummy food


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies not starting the apocalypse


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

a single snail slithering across the street.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

baths


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

cool cool rain.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Eric Wedge's mustache


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Faust Symphony.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Games during the day


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

honey


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Ice Hockey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

just sitting out in the sun


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

keeping cool when it's hot out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

metal music


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

naps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening presents


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

practicing the flute


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Quinn, as a name for a male.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rockin' songs


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

singing


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

trumpet solos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

uninterrupted sleep


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Victory


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Welch's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXact change!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zombies eating your face


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

apple crumble


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

bells


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Disco


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Elliott Smith!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Finger food. I like putting my hands on food.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ginger Beer


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hugs


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Hugs


 :squeeze

Iggy Pop? :stu :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Thanks  :squeeze

Jewelry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kettle corn


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

lions


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Music


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

nerds


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

orange juice


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Puppies


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

nesQuik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Robbing the rich to give to the poor... namely me! :wink


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Taking a break


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Variety (it's the spice of life and all)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When it's not my turn to cook


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Zimba (my dog )


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

a nice warm bed


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Brunch


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

chocolate


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

enjoying a warm sunny day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

friends


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

hugs<3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

insanity :eyes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Jokes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ken Griffey Jr.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

liking things


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

making cookies


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

nerf football


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Old grandfather clocks.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quiet


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Ren & Stimpy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

sunbathing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tuning in to my favorite radio station


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underwater swimming in hot weather.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

vase of flowers


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Walking around


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xing off the calendar when I'm waiting for something


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Yodeling in hotel lobbies


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zombies covers on Glee


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Ancient alien theories


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

browsing clothing stores


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

cold pizza


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

drinking something other than water for a change


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

eating something other than gas station food for a change


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

finding money


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

guitars


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hearing my favorite song being played by something i'm not in control of


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

intelligent conversations


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jumping on the bed


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

kettle chips


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

learning all the words to a song


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Mints


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

no long lines to wait in


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Overindulging in affection.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Quentin Tarantino(or however you spell it) movies


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

rain


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Socks, new socks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

time, when I have it


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

unlocking the door to the library


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

x - just the letter


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

yellow - really its a nice color


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zzzzzzz sleeping!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

apple juice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

bowls of cereal


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Celtic artwork...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dessert


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Eating! opcorn


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Flying


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

giving people hugs :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hurricanes when they are over the ocean.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Ice Hockey


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jogging


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

looking for new music


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

mangafox.com


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nice days


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oakland Athletics being just half a game ahead of us


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Popcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quietly reading a book without any other noise


----------



## MadMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

Queer Eye for the straight guy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Random questions


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

sleeping :yawn


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Tumble weed


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

underwear fresh out of the dryer


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Vegetables


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Wine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXact change


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

you


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Zzz


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

accepting friend requests


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Bowling


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

chocolate


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dipping sauce


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eric wedge with a mustache


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

french fries


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

grandma sleeping all day so I don't have to put up with her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

having my cake and eating it to :banana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ice cream


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

jagermeister!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

King Felix!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Matthew Gray Gubler xD


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

nutella


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

oreos dunked in milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pink elephants


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

quiet people.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

steamed dumplings


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tootsie pops!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwear that doens't wedge :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vargas having 3 CGSO's


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Water


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

e*X*tra cheese


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yellow cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini bread


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

alone time


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Boys heh


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

coffee


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eel in sushi


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Frost.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Getting money


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Harry Potter.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jokes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiwi my cat


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Lasagne


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Meals


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> e*X*tra cheese


Haha, smooth 

Original *Nintendo*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

pineapple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet mind


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Raw fish


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Super powers


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

traveling


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

umbrellas


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Violins.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

When kisses are done on the forehead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcercising


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yelling into pillows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alphabet soup


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

huBBa BBBuBBa BuBBle gum


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doing a run


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Emmett Bledsoe (character from Switched at Birth)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

the word F***


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Gaining muscle, growing facial hair, gaming, and gesticulating.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

intelligence


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jubilant juxtapositions of jutting jumbo j-cups. Just joking.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kisses (Hershey's)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads!


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Makavelithedon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon Ducks :banana


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

Penguins.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Qi


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Rogues Do It From Behind - L70ETC


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

siamese cats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

unicorns?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watermelon Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xciting movies


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yoshi


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zardo!


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bowling


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

Cats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

days on the beach


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

E.M.F -that's a band.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Fallout Series


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Gale Boetticher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hand held devices


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

This one Person and Football!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jokes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kung fu movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon cookies


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oreo cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

potatoes mashed with gravy


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Quilts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raspberry jam


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Saints football!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trolling SAS :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

understanding people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

venting my frustrations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXclaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yanking your chain


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Zombies!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

apples


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

bowling


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking beer :drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

english muffin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

farm eggs


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Horseradish sauce


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Iridescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jamming out to my favorite tunes


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Kisses on my forehead, not that I've had any in a long time.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

The name Lloyd.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mustard, brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

naughty girls


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oompaloompas. :um


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Piñatas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Riding with my mom out in the country.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

soup on a cold day


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Trout


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Unicorns. They just don't match up with the fossil record.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lols... I get V.

uummm...

*Vasectomies*

lols!!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> lols... I get V.
> 
> uummm...
> 
> ...


Huh?

winerrrrrrrberrrrrrr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my potatoes


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Zippers that don't zip*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aiming for the stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

cuttlefish


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

deer named Bambi


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Earrings


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Green Apples


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

House music. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream and cake


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jelly biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kissing :kiss


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Long Rapunzel-like hair


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Men


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Not having to wake up at 5am


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

odd things


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Pumpkin carving


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

Q OMG, ok>>> Quilts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raspberry jam


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

total cereal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

voyeurism :wink


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas songs :boogie


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

yuppies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zipping through the store as fast as I can


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

corn on the cob


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dry days


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Elephants


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Funny jokes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gifts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

idle time


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Jumping in the pool on a hot day.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Kitties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

M & M's


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

New beginnings


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Opening chocolate bars, lmao! *


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

^Haha, good one. 

Pancakes


----------



## Autumn3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Quilts


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Randomness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

subway sandwiches


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Traveling to different places.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*V hmmmmm V huh How about>>*
*Vests,lol*


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Watching time fly by.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Xbox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yummy food


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zoning out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple juice


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

april, when the weather starts to get warmer and the polar bears head off

Ah ya beat me to it man haha ^


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Breathing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

makavelithedon said:


> april, when the weather starts to get warmer and the polar bears head off
> 
> Ah ya beat me to it man haha ^


It's all good - no probs :lol

Being a friend


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Dahlias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eating lasagna


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Frappuccino


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Garred (my bfs name lol)


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

My freeeedom


----------



## Kitsch (Aug 25, 2009)

Hamburgers


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Kites


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Long kisses on a back country road watching the sunset with her...


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

marshmallows


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Nirvana


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Oreo cookies dipped in milk


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Paper dolls *


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R2d2 !


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll avoid the obvious and go with Sunshine!


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Trees.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Days off from work.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Umbrellas


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Wraith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas music


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zebras


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

baked potatoes


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Death _(I mean the band, not the dying thing)_


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Evanescence (the band)


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Friends


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

grim guignol exploitation


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hungry Hungry Hippos _(Never played it)_


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

icecream


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Jello


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kicking a soccer ball


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Literature


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Monkeys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

noodles


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

orifices


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

planting kisses all over my g/f


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Quiet


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Rain


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Sex


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Truancy


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

UPS


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Vacation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm water


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Xylophones :stu


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

sour candy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Zeppelin


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Animals.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Breathing.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Changing my mind : D


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Dreams


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

faux pas


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

granny smith apples!


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

horror films


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Ideas


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Pie!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Quirks?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Dying note:1059523345 said:


> Ideas


Since they skipped j....

Jams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping to myself


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Love


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Making cookies with my mom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nectarines


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Oreos


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

pancakes


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quokka's


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Random friend requests/messages.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Squeeky toys


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Times Square Star Wars: The Old Republic Freeze Mob 
( i posted a thread about it )


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Uniqueness


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Violins


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Winkle pickers


:stu


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Xylophones, Nu-Jazz style at least.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yogurt


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zombies <3


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Art


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Baseball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cake


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Drums


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Escaping for a vacation


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Females


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grapes


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Hugs


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Icing


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Jelly


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

new car scent


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Oranges


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pictures of kittens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiet mind!


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Rest!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sleep


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

Tape


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Unicorns


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

violins


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

xylophones - always wanted to play one
whoops! I meant WATERFALLS - love the sound of waterfalls

doh my brain


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Xerox machines...lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yelling to let my anger out in a healthy way :um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

zoning out


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Approaching situations with honest optimism...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Crinkle cut fries


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Dangle's youtube video review intros.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Evening hours


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fettuccine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Going to Photo-shoots


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ice cream


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Juice (Orange)


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Keyboards


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Lying


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Mirrors


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nerf products


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Potatoes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quick reads about Star Wars related articles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running the streets


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Snuggling someone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

toothpaste


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Underwear


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Violence in movies. to avoid the obvious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xciting plays in sports


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

yo-yos :blank


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Acceptance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Car wax


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

D Major chord


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Elephants


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

friends who r loyal and caring


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

goats - they are cute


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Heavy metal


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish whiskey


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Jack O Lanterns, I guess :stu


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

kebab


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Movies


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Night


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

OutragEousness


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Paper towels


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Quails?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Reindeer


----------



## TheRainListener (Mar 17, 2010)

Stereos


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Trout


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

undies


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vacation


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Wallets?


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Xylophone.. i guess


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel :mushy


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Aspirin. :b


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Boobs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

credit cards being paid off!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Drums


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Ears


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Friends


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Graham crackers.. :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hugs?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ice cold drinks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jetpacks


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Love


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

You forgot K :teeth

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nature


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Kaaryn

back to O


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

You like yourself, eh?

Origami


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup (mostly) (U good at origami, tenta?)

pomeranians


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Good! And I don't know; I've never really tried. 

Quails


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I did the bird one (swan?) a couple of times.. too hard to sit still mostly.

rickshaws


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sausage


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Tsunderes


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Vanilla


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Walking


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

X-rays :stu


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yachts


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Zoo


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Zune


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Arthropoda


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Beating everything senseless with my axe in Morrowind, Oblivion & Skyrim.
:yay Barbarians. I'm such a geek :haha


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

C, comic books


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Donuts


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

eggs (so versatile)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Feasting


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Green Grass


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Ham + cheese sarnies


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ice cream


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Jack O'Lanterns


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Kangaroos


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Lemonade


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Magic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice people


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

oatmeal


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Pingu


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Q*bert


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

roses


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

simplicity


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

*T*all amounts of money


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Updates


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Visual trips after uber-lots of weed


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Winning :teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

X-Men?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Yukon...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zebras :lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

algebra (well i used to, havent done for years)


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Beans


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Candy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dim lights at night


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Electricity


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Foamy handsoap


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hiding


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Flowers


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

^
Its j not f.....
Joints


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Kaliedoscopes
^Joints as in where things join?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

L, Lightsabers


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mysteries


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

orange


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

(You missed out n!)

Pit Vipers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet times


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

R, Re-watching Star Wars


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Soup


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Tomato soup


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Undead


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Venice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W, Watching The Walking Dead.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

WipeOut. the TV series


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Xerox


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay smiley :yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zesty spaghetti


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ant wars, retro.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Barracuda


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Delhi ,where i live


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Extra chewing gum


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Fire! 

Yup, I'm a pyromaniac.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Good Eats (the show)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Headshots!


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Icees


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jump ropes


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

kayaking.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Larry the Lobster


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

motorsports


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nerds (candy)


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

oxygen


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Pets


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

quotes


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

rice


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Skittles. :yes


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

^Not so much since I'm forced to travel with them a lot. 

Urns


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wendy's


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Xylophones


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yaks


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Air


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Banksy art


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Card houses


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Decorating


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Eating


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Food


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Grandiose thinking lol


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

hats


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ice cream rocks


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Klonopin


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lolipops


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Morrowind :yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nuts


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Paradise


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Quietness


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Resort


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Sex.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Twix


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ukulele


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vegetables


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Water


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Xylophone


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yacht


----------



## elistia (Jan 22, 2012)

there's not one for k.
Kill Bill


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zombie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bass Guitar


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Candy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dog


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Earrings


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Females


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Guitars


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

House


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Immortality


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Juice?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Knapsacks


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lobster


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Macoroni and cheese (homemade)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Noodles


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oreos


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Planes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ravioli


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sideburns <3


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The Need For Speed games.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

USA


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Vesper scooters


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Wolverine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X on the controller


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Your stuff


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

zen


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Angry Birds


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bikinis


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocolate


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dairy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Easy money


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Food


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Generosity


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Homemade food :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Italy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jacuzzi


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

kite flying


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nights


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Opals


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rhythm


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

sitting


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Edit: Dang

Trail Mix!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

UFO


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Velvet Underground


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Weet-Bix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylitol gum :lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yule logs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Adrian Monk !


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Blink-182


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Computers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dark blue


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Eating


----------



## LCPython (Jan 24, 2012)

Fudge


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Grass


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

H having my star wars Lightsabers collection


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Italy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Elliptical (Jan 9, 2012)

Koolaid


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Lemonade (except for the kind my dad makes. WAY too sour)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Making cookies


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Orange


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

PlayStation.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quiet


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Red M&Ms


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Sand castles


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Turtles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Urination


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^^ lol

Veronica Lake


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Walking


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

X chromosomes?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Y chromosomes?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zoophytes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Natural *B*eauty


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cream


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dairy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Electronics


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Flagrant disregard for public/personal safety.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gastronomy


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Honey


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ink


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jello!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Knobs. Doorknobs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lions


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Melons


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice, France


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oasis


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

P, Photography


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quietness


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Rush (the band)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Salt


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Tea - plain (and dunking bickies in it, tehee)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

U- umbrellas. That means it's raining!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

VICTORY (the thought of anyhoot).. of one day, being able to function better with SP/SA


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

White chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-Lax laxative :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeliz. yes, i love myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zooming on the highway


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Arcaneness


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bass


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Charizard


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

dragons


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Entertainment


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Food


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

gummy bears


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Unicorns and glitterrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hippies


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Italy


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Jelly Belly


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

kelis


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Laughing


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Mortuary


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Neverland


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Parking lots


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

pizza, which I'm going to go buy now


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Quackers


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Robert A.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Toffee


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Under....?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Vegetables


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Winter


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

X-rated movies :evil


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yelling expletives


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

ZoneAlarm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Automobiles


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Butts.

I giggled.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Carbon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dash Berlin


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Electricity


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ferris Bueller


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Girls (SAS ones!)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Honey


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Incineration


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Jokes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Knuckles the Echidna


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ladies


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Men


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Navel orange


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Orange Juice


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Pe --nuts. 
What? 

_*peanuts_ - _before someone corrects me_. :roll


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> _*peanuts_ - _before someone corrects me_. :roll


Damn it! :b

Q.

It's my favorite letter of the alphabet.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> Pe --nuts.
> What?


I see what u did there

Rain


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Sem--

Oh somebody already made that joke.

Spaghetti.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Tea.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

U, unopen star wars figures !


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Veronika

the name takes my breath, haha. Not specific to any female with this name though.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Woody from Toy Story


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Xylophones, though I've also said I hate them. I hate the letter X.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

You


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Zebras :b


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

a pers0n said:


> Sem--


Is it weird that I thought you were going to say "seminal vesicle" before I understood you meant semen? It's like a flashback from ninth grade health class or something. :b 

A Beautiful Mind (movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer :drunk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

C, cool people like u


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Driving


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Eating


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fish


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Google


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hawaii


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Indiana Jones!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jelly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

KIT


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lemon


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Mints~


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Noodles


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Ouran High School Host Club<3


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Potter fans! XD


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Qantas Airlines

(not really)


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Retiarymetal!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sandwiches


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Turkish food


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Ugli fruit


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Vegetables


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

W watching Star Wars


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yesterday's dinner.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zoidberg


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

apples


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bass


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

cats


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Data


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Electrons


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggling


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hot weather


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imagination


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Japanese stuff! xD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Knees?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^...pssss....K

Lucky Charms marshmallows


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

My bad. :lol

Mattresses


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice people


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Orbs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Passion fruit


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Quaker Oat Life cereal


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ribena


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Slapstick humor


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Telecaster


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

underwater


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventilation


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

zumba


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

XY is missing !


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Anime!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Beauty before my camera lens.
*click click away*


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Cups, I just mean the word not actual cups.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ewoks


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

gentlemen


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

hundered thousand £


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

intelligence


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Knocking over all pins when bowling.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lying down for a nap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

M, Millenniumman75
hes a cool moderator


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

niece and nephew (just bet me tor lol)


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

octopuses, octopi, and/or octopods


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Quoting


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sehnsucht, the song and the word.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T, taking photos.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

"uhhh" the sound of sweet lovemaking d:


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Vicks lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Women


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

X, X-wings star wars


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yogurt


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Zebras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apples


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

blue


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Crab Battle!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dragons!


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Eclairs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Fairies


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

Gorgeous men


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

helpful men


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Internet


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

K- Kristy my sister, the bestest sis ever <3


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

limes


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

My Chemical Romance


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Nara - by E.S. Posthumus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Organs


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Presents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quick trips outside


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Refreshments


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

swords


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Tigers


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Undead


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

violins


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Water


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yo-Yo's


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

zaboomafoo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Adrian Monk <3


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

batman


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

cherries


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Dunkaroos


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

earrings


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

funny people


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

G (my bf :] )


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Haircuts


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

intellect


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jellybeans


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

King of the Hill


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Leprechauns


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Movies


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nerds (the candy and the people)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Olives


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Perry the platypus


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

quartz


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rum


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Snakes


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I like tortles.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

understanding


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Those would make a good guard dog 

wilderness


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Xanthocryptus novozealandicus


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

yams


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zoo


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

acid


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cream


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Diplodocuses


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Earth


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Fog


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

goulash


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Heathers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ibanez guitars


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Jelly rolls


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Kindness


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovely girls


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Music


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nature


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

oatmeal


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokemon stuff! xD


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Quiznos


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Roleplaying!


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Sex


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Turtles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upside down cake


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Victoria's Secret


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Women. But why don't they like me :lol


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Xylophone players. So much hotter than guitarists or drummers. But not quite as awesome as triangle players.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

"yaaarrrrgh, matey!" (pirates)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zzzz's


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

AC/DC


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bunnies briefly bounding boisterously by beneath burrows


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cream (Band)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dragons


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eating XD


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Fondue partays


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

goji berries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

heaters on cold days!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Indulging in chocolate


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jumping on the bed~


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kalimdor


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Lycium Berries


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

maps


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nibbles


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

opera


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Quetzals


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rawring


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

times to take naps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

understanding people


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Valentine (having one)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Waterparks


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Xbox


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Yawning


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

zebras


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Angel bites


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Beyblades <3


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Cloud Strife


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dinosaurs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

elephants


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Florida


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Giant robots!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hungry Hungry Hippos


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

iPod Touch


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jungles


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Lions!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mazes


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

nighttimes


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

nagas


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Outer-space


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Quails :stu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Really big mellons


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Scratch n sniff stickers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tigers


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Uniting


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

vacuuming


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

waves


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Xanthan gum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Yogurt


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

BehindTheseHazelEyes said:


> vacuuming


What do you like about it? 

Zebra's coats. (On them, not people.)


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Black Mambas!

...looking at a picture or documentary, not approaching or being attacked by one...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Cars, only in games I find them boring in real life.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Demons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electricity


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Freebies


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Godzilla


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houses that aren't drafty


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Igloos


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jumpers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kettle corn popcorn


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lanterns


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mentos


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nerf


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

Orange Roughy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This adorable guy:


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quiet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Resting


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

strudels, of the toaster variety.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Theme parks.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Umbrellas.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Volkswagens


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

women


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

X men


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yawning xD


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zebras


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Alchohol


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

books


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Travelling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chaise lounges.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Diving


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Edward Norton


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

French Toast


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Green Grapes


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Hugging bumblebees


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeans


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kimchi


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Little bumblebees


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

mountains


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

N64


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Poems


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Really fluffy bumblebees


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sleeping


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Talking to bumblebees


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ube ice cream


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Very cute bumblebees


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Weasels


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

e*X*tra cheese/pepperoni pizza


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

YoYo's


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zzzzz-ing bumblebees


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

art


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

bacon :')


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

crushing bumblebees >: D


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

dead avoidobots!! D:<


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ellen!


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Fireflies!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Glow worm (my favorite when I was a baby)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Internet


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Jovial bumblebees


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kangaroos are cute


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

lamp


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

monkeys


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ogling bumblebees all day long


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

peanuts


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Quarks. And bumblebees.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rain


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorcery.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ticklish bumblebees


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

ugly dogs


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

White bread


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

x rated encounters, with someone special


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Zoolander


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

apple pie


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Boo from monsters inc


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

dogs


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

eggplant parmesean


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Food


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

guitars <33


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

help


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Igloos :3


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Jem!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Laying down on my bed while listening to music and fantasizing :um


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

M&M's!!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nice people.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Olives


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

pigs (so cuuuuuuute!!)


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Quick snacks while studying.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Raisins


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Snacks


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Taming bumblebees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unmaking my bed


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

V for Vendetta!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

waving (friendly or flirtatiously)


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

X-men


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellow cheese


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ZZzzzzzzZZzzzZZzzzz's


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bananas :banana


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

chocolate!!! :clap


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Daydreaming


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

===Equality===


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Let's nevermind the first three things I came up with.

Friendliness.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Games


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Hermit crabs!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

ice


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jewish people <3


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Kittens


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Milk chocolate


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nutella spread


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Open windows


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Parkway Drive \m/


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Roller blades


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

sex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tacos


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Underwear


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Vacations


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

wendys


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

X smile faces


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yellow cake


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zenith the movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apples


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Baguettes! Ahaha baguettes.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Cake


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchland


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

E-Mail


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fandoms


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Grams


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Halloween


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Handcarved Hairsticks. :-D

ETA: Darn. Too slow.

IGLOOS!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jack-in-the-box. (the fast food joint)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Kit kats


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

LEGO


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mary jane


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ninjas


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Oreo I've cream


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pandas


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Quests


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Rock music.


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

Smoking


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tater tots lol (highlight of kindergarten)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Underwear, sometimes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vast quantities of beer :drunk


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Winnebago's


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^i love rv's! 
But Xbox


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Zebras are awesome


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Alaskan husky


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Batman.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cats1!!!1 omg


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dogs! *wants oneee* xD


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Earth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

French fries


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grapes! Preferably green


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hershey


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Insulation


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jelly


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

kayaks


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Lizards


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

music


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nutter butter cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooze


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Purple *


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Tests


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Doesn't R come after Q? o.o

Rollercoasters


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

shakes


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Testicles:teeth


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

undergarments


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vision :sus


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

watermelon


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

xenophilia


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yoshi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Z, zombies from the walking dead !


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Aliens


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_*Bacon!!!*_


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Chocolate bacon


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Double bacon


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

eating yoghurt without a spoon :b


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

FL studio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gravy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

humor


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

intercourse


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jazz-funk


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Korn!!!! The band not the food.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

shopping and browsing stores that are empty or have very few people in there. it relaxes me.


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

Lucky Charms!


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

mistakingly throwing off the alphabetical order in this thread. oops. didn't see the alphabetical part. :b


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not going to school


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Onion flavor. Do not like long strips of it, only when chopped very very finely in dishes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Pokemon! xD


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

quesadillas.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Rasberries


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tribbles


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

U tube


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Vagina


----------



## theADAMinme (Mar 14, 2012)

Umbrella by rihanna


----------



## theADAMinme (Mar 14, 2012)

Wanking

(clearly)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Xterra- Nissan


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Year 2010 because I graduated


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Zoos

(couldn't think of anything) xD


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Astronomy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Books


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

C, Comics Books


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dragons


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Enchiladas mmm


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fighting games


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

gummies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hot Pockets


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Iceland (the store xDD)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jam on my toast


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kites (Birds)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

lobster Mmmm


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mythical creatures


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

N, New Sith Wars


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obese cats


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Quiet people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian Red (Band)


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

soup stains


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trains


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Unoccupied train carriages


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Velociraptors


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Wagon Wheels (snack)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yellowcard (band)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zombies that moan and walk jerkily and are covered in blood, so that it's easy to identify and defeat them rather than those zombies that act like humans, meaning you have to choose between waiting for some indicator that they want to eat your flesh or be hypervigilant and risk killing a human you mistakenly suspect is a zombie.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Zombies that moan and walk jerkily and are covered in blood, so that it's easy to identify and defeat them rather than those zombies that act like humans, meaning you have to choose between waiting for some indicator that they want to eat your flesh or be hypervigilant and risk killing a human you mistakenly suspect is a zombie.


 Cool!!!

Awesome (The word)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumblebees that fly in my bedroom window and buzzle around so fast that their wings are invisible to my eye and they just look like hovering fat balls of fuzz and then they casually buzz back out again as though they were just checking the place out and they don't even know that they just made my day.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats...big and small


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Dandelions that spring up in the summer and grow long enough that when bumblebees land on them to suck out the nectar, the stem gets weighed down and flops over so the bumblebee gets unbalanced and has to bobble around on the end and then it beebops along from dandelion to dandelion and if you watch it really fast in your mind the whole garden is filled with bees bouncing off the dandelions like springboards.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

EGGS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fun


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

"Gr" as a combination of letters, as in fragrance, grindelow, grump, Agra, grope, gravel, grasp, Gringotts, graffiti, mongrel and grrrrr.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hills


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Iridescent ink pens that twinkle prettily but that I cannot make myself use because my handwriting is not fancy or neat enough to be worthy of the sparkliness.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jaguars


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Kick boxing....i like watching, but I cant fight.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Laughing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

music :boogie


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

narwhals


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Orange umbrellas


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Parks


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

quality food


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

rum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Snacking


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

T, The Old Republic. Star Wars


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

United we stand, divided we fall. (The saying)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Violet (the color)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

WWE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaminations


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yellowish Orange


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zebra strips


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Art


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bible - it's Good Friday, why not?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cake and ice cream


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

daydreaming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Equinoxes in the spring


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Fridays


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Grand staircase on the Titanic


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Hot air balloons


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Instant coffee


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jumping up and down on a trampoline.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Leopards


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

marble swirl loaf cake


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

New things


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

onion rings mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Peeing in the woods xD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

riding my bike


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Soft Tacos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Talking with mum


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Underwear


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Venting


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Watching birds...especially Pigeons


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

xx - the intro


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Young people that think maturely.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero people in line at the cash register


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Artificial flowers for home decoration


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

basketball


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dramatic movies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eloquence when I have it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried chicken


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hyper kittens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

jelly


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kit kat bars


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucid dreaming


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

mojo jojo.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nail polish


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange cream ice cream bars


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pirates


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

quiet


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sleeping well


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Taking pictures


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

University (besides all of the social interaction )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Venting


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Women that are into me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xtreme fun :um


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Your face.


----------



## Intallekt (Apr 11, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

African Lions


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bravery.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

chocolate


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Drama...especially if it's between people I hate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

evil smileys :evil


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fights between people I hate.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gastronomy


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hot tamales


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Innocence in a person.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jokes


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kissing


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Long trips


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Moose


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice days


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Proper clothing


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quotes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rapid recovery from cold


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Stars


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Toast


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Undying love


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Victory!


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

Wednesdays


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

X-rated movies


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yam chips


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Berries.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats!


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Danish


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Easy things in life


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

english muffins toasted with butter and cinnamon


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ferry Boat rides


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Gatorade


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Horse rides


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jokes that make you laugh hysterically.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Kale baked in the oven


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lemon soda on a hot day.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

mini desserts


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nonsense that actually makes sense.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

old wise people


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Peanut butter on my waffles.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queens in history.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Raindrops


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

silent days (once in a while)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Thistles


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

unwavering mind


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

UFOs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Various things but I'm not saying what they are. :kma


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

waving friendly like


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

eXtra sauce on my tacos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yummy food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apple cider :yay


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bacon!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Camembert cheese


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dolls


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

extreme


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Focaccia.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Greeting cards


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

High Mountains


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Joking around


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

K-Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to music. :boogie


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

music


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Off-topic subjects (can be really interesting)


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Poetry


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Quetzalcoatl


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Real friends


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Singing by myself when noone's around.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Test-driving expensive cars.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Uncle Fester from the Addams Family.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

very nosey people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

White paper


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

X marks the spot


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yapping with someone I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zebra


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Archaeology


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

British men


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Chocolate.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Diorshow mascara.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

eclair


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Furry pets.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grizzly Bear


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Harold and Kumar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Icicles


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Juice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Half moon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

oops
Kelly Kelly


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Love


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

magic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Notepads :stu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

orange juice


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

paydays (the days not the candy)


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Quasimoto


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruling over my kingdom of teddy bears.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Saturday!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toasted sandwiches


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Universal Studios


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vapid blondes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Winter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

x series BMW


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yawning when I'm sleepy


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Zippo lighters


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zigzag


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

aromatherapy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful sunsets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

drinking beer :drunk


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Entertaining my cat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Flicking off people in my family behind their backs when I get angry at them.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Garden salsa


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

having fun...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irresistibly charming men.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kangaroos


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

laughing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mystery


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

nettle tea


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Old Spice commercials.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Plants on my balcony.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Raining at night


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Storms


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tabby cats!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Victoria Secret Models lolol


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

X-ray pictures of weird animals


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Yoplait fatfree yogurt


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

zit-free faces


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Attitude that's positive


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bull**** free zone


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Caring for a homeless animal.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dedicated to helping others


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Energy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried chicken


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hugs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

invitations (??)


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Jackets


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Knowing things that someone doesn't know.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lions!


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

M&M's


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Nougar


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

orgasms


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Pineapple



Who said:


> orgasms


Don't we all.. don't we all...


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Quiet places


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

recreational areas


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Sun


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tiramsu


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Umm...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Visits from someone I like.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

watching tv.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xcellent write-ups on movies I like.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoinking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zapping bugs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Acting like a retard with someone I like.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big butts and I cannot lie.  Just kidding. 

Being in my room.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheap products of great quality.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

donuts


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

exercise!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Funny shows and movies


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

gummy bears!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

holograms


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jelly belly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kaleidoscope


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

music


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Nachos!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

politeness


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Quiet, rainy Sundays in bed.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Red*


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

thunder


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Useful tips


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Water


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas trees


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Yorks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Apples with shiny skin.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Bagels


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Comics


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Dougnuts


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Emeralds


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

FrenchFries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Glittery stuff for decorating things.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idle chat, sometimes


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

Jack Johnson!


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

knees (my knees)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Making my dad laugh.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Names


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ostriches


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Paper boats


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

quaint towns


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

raises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

television


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unity


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vegetables


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xcess baggage.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yellow flowers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

zebras


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Autumn


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bengal cats <3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Californian redwoods


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dane Cook


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eclectic taste in music


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

frogs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

gravy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hazelnut


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Icicles


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

microwave pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opening presents


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty clothing


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rats!..That expression.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Train journeys


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

UFO's :stu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Windows


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yak


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoo visits


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always seeing a friendly face


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Befriending people who are more like me.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cats


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dreaming


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

edward norton<3


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

French Fries


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gandalf


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Harry Potter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Idealists


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jumping for joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music! :boogie


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice weather


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Opening presents.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Partying by myself in my room.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Quality over quantity.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Resting


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

simplicity


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Taking my own time


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

optimism


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Potatoes


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Q shaped PANCAKES!!!! ( I was too slow  )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Saturdays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toasted almonds


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Undivided attention.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vaccines. I know, I'm weird :eyes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

War stories


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Xanax


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Yoghurt


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zippers that don't get stuck.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

amateur porn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful places


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cats


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

D- names for boys


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Estella (my mom)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiding in my room


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Jamba juice.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Killing time.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Luna Lovegood


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Meaningful conversations.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

NES


----------



## DJNinja88 (May 6, 2012)

older women!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Older women... :teeth


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Quill Pens


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Remus Lupin <3


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweet messages


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tasty food.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Various people, you know who you are! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

watermelon


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X-rays that capture my attention :stu


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

You.

(Yes, you. The person reading this. I like you.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

alcohol :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

beer :drunk


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chocolate!!


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Daydreaming


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Enchanted (the movie)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fruit


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ghost Stories*


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Hugs


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

ice cream!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jumping up and down when I'm in a hyper mood.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Krispy Kreme


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Laughing


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Modest Mouse!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Noses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Orange cats


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Penguins


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

your mom

(lol, couldn't resist)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Quirkiness in a girl


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Radcliffe!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Sprite


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

The L Word


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Umbrellas


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Voluminous hair


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

white chocolate


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

x-ray specs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes....When I need to hear it.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Zzz's


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Acting weird


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bookworms


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheesecake!!! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Derping


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Excitement??


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Funny videos


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Glomping. I have never done it before but want to.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hockey. 

(to be a part of a team... :sigh)


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Letmewatchthis


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Money


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Night time


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oreos *drools*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pudding


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quilts


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

rattlesnakes


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sports


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tic tacs


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Under arm deodorant spray


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Variety in things.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Waterbeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helping of lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You! :hug


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Zebras...


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Acting


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Biscuits


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Cats


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drinking refreshing lemonade


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

English muffins


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Fruits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Goats


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hats


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jackets


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Kites :3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Loli pops


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Monkeys


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

New experiences.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Pugs!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Queens


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Riddles :yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Stories


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tictacs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umbrellas


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Violins


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Walkers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yawning?


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Zoo


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Aloe vera


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Browniessss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookies


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreaming


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eating


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fruits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Goats


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hats


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jackets


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Kittens


----------



## Renee6965 (May 14, 2012)

cat burglar said:


> girls!
> 
> (that was too easy)


You're awesome!:clap


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Lemons


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Melons


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Nightingales


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange cream flavored things


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Punch balls


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

^LOL

*Quarters* (to use at the vending machines on campus for my vending machine food diet thanks to the college life I've led)


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Quiz Games


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Rice


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Strawberries!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Tumblr


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Unicorns


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vision!


----------



## werdiscv (Nov 1, 2011)

WEED!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

x-men


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zebra print


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Apple pie!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Bunnies


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

cheesecake


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dinosaurs


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Entertainment


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Friendly people


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Giraffes.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Heroic deeds


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

Van HALEN


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

oops must of read the wrong thing hahaha ....


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

Ice ice baby by vanilla ice hahaha makes me laugh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jelly beans


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kit Kat bars (ah haven't had them in ages) *drools*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laughing


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

M&MS


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Names


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

'Othello' by Shakespeare


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Petting kitties lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

Reality TV


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

Science (I'm a geek, I know)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tabby cats!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Underlining important/useful stuff when reading...


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

violent storms.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wildebeest


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

x- files


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

you


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Z! It's a cool letter


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Apples and bananas


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Berries


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Cold* (non-alcoholic) beverages on a hot day


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Doug(cartoon)


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

egg custard


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fields of grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

grape juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

halibut


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Identifying someone as unique.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jelly beans <3


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kittens


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Manners


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nostalgia :boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Opening a package of food I'm really excited about eating lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pacing back and forth in my room (Yes, I actually enjoy that.) :um


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Quarreling with nerds over XBOX Live


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

rabbits


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Sitting


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Tight jeans (on women that is)


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Tight jeans (on women that is)


^loll

*Uplifting* speeches


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Victoria's Secret


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

White chocolate


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xcessive love


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yawning. I guess lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Lol

Zoo visits


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Abyssinian cats! Gorgeous!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boxes of chocolate...mmmmmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dancing bananas :banana


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Easy mathematics (i.e. 1+1, 2x4) lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Flipping my hair :um


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Getting good grades


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hair that behaves.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ice cold water if it's really hot. Only time I really like water


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jumping on springy beds!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Kittens, kangaroos and kumquats - in that order.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Listening to jazz or classical music early in the morning


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

making omelettes :yes


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nesquik!


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

oblivion  playing elder scrolls oblivion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles potato crisps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet days


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

RUSH :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Salads


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tittles


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Umbrella* on a nice rainy day


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vivid dreams


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X-rays of animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yard sales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zoo animals


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Apples (green ones)


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Breakfast! 

No, wait....brunch....

Can't beat a leisurely breakfast at noon! :lol :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doughnuts


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Electronic music


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Flowers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Grand houses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamburgers


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Iris (Plant)


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Journey


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

Knock knock jokes


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

Kite


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Leopards


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Milkshakes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

NES


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Old stuff


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Puzzuls


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Queens


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Resting


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Spongebob


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Tea


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Underwater scenes in movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

venting my problems


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wearing cut offs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

XOXO


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeliz which is my name lol. yes i like myself


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

zebra print


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

All things!! (bouyah! I've been trying to get "A" for awhile now!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

boxes :yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cat paws


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

doughtnut holes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs on my hash browns


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Family time


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

gardens filled with the most colourful flowers


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

hockey


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

ipod


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Junipers


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Kindness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

liverworts


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Miracles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nice people


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Onomnomnom (im weird and think its fun word)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rubber duckies


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Satisfaction


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thin Mints!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unbelievable facts


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

virtue


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain! :kma


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zombies


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

apples


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Babes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cat ears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Free stuff.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

GOD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Heavenly music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jam on my toast


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Khaki pants


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Leg room


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Moon pies


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

new music I find


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening presents


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

painting


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quietness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resting


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shopping


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Taxi Driver


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

upfrontness


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

watermelon


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Xylophones :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Apple pie.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Bright eyes


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cooooooooookies


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dresses.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Ecstasy


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Frosties (Wendy's)


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Garlic


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Huge cakes that last in the fridge for days.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iced Coffee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kettles


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Likable people


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mushrooms


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

News that's good.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orangutans


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

passion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raspberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sexy cars


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

travel


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

untidiness


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Valerian root


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whales


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Xanax


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your body. :stu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zen monks


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Arizona drinks


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Bourbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Donuts


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Elephants


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Frogs


----------



## dear prudence (Jun 8, 2012)

Gummy worms.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

having fun..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Ice cream sammiches


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kate Bush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicestershire


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Money


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Natalie dormer


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Oliver and Company


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Pancakes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quixotic goals


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rachel Weiz


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Staying up all night.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Taking cat-naps while cuddling kitties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underessing my list girls in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Winter


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Xenophobiaphobics (?)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

"Yo mama" jokes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

zoe ventoura


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Acid dreams.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Believing in something good.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats purring


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Dreams.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Elegant dresses


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

food


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

G cup boobs.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hills


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ice cream


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jars of peanut butter.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kebabs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni & cheese


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

New pets


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Muons


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)

New York Rangers hockey!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Opals


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Paintings


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Quasicrystals


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rain.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Seinfeld


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

So do I ^ 

Tim Hortons


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^Seen the bloopers on you tube? good stuff

Universe, _the_


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Violent hugs


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Wisterias


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

XXX


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yummy food


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zebra


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Appy Fizz


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

butts :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chocolate souffle


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ducks swimming


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

electrical thunderstorm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

fromage frais


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Jolly Ranchers


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Kenny vs Spenny


----------



## chickadeex (Apr 18, 2012)

lollipops


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Milk (drinking it in the bowl after finishing the cereal)


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Nachos


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Orange juice.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Purple stuff.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queen Elizabeth 1


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Raquel Welch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well (which doesn't happen often enough)


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tv


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Undressing. :stu


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Vette


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Watching DVD's


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xylophones


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

You


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeus


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

antibiotics


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

B's


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chocolate eclairs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

D- names for boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating mac & cheese


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

french-fries


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

going for a walk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hugs. :squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Icicles


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Koi carp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Movies


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

northern lights


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

octopi


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pizza.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queenstown NZ


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

RAIN!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sun showers


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Thunderstorms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

underwear


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Viper


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Whistling


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

X-rays


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yams!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zig Zag railway


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

Alcohol


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Brains


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Cute women


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Flying, if only I could.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Grass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

helicopters


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice cold beer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

jennifer Connelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Listening to music


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

maltesers


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Napping.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olly


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Photography =)


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww man, Q! hmmm....hmm...hmmmmmmmmm Quietness?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

R.E.M


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

SR's


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tecmo Super Bowl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vast amounts of cookies


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

world wide web


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

X, for looking like such a weird shaped letter.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

YYZ (Rush Song)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel :mushy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

apple tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Darkness outside.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Emoticons (on forums, the ones here are awesome)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Great Britain


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

haruki murakami


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Italy (though not as much as Great Britain)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jaguars.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

kittens


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Laughter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

minke whales, so stop killing them


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

narwhals


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

onyx gems


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^should be O.

Praseodyrnium


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quiet


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

rubies


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

smoothies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tulips


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Unwinding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

X-tra large double-double coffees


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

yawns


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ziggy


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Apple pie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banana bread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Char grilled fillet steak


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drawing


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

English humour


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> English humour


It's the best

French toast


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

gladiolis? (spelling umm..)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

jacuzzis


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kit Kat bars <3


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

lofts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

roof


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ it's on M

My mommy!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

numbats


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

pizza


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

sleeping


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Trains


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ukuleles.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

vicodin


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

winter


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yellow mangoes


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

zebras are pretty kewl u must say


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armadillo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

blueberries


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

cream sponge


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

dessert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

easter eggs


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

fun


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Goldenberries


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

HoneyComb cereal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

BEES


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

integra (the car)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

dugongs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eggo waffles!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Felicity Jones


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Gummi Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

having my cake and eating it to


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

icing on cupcakes


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

jumping pictures


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kamchatkan sea eagle


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Lemons.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Movies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nail biting movies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ophelia


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Peanut butter!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

quilts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rachel Weisz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

strawberry milkshakes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tabby cats <3


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

umbrellas on a rainy day


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wysteria


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Video Games!!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

xanax


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xanadu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yellow


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Zambonis.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Breathing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Creating


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dervla Kirwan


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

ET


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

gnomes


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

Hats


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jenna jameson


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

kosherpiggy said:


> jenna jameson


Seriously? Lol

K - Kites


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicesters countryside


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meerkats!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nice people


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

O - Optimism


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

price reduction


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

rats


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

quizes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

soup


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Twix the candy.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Ultraviolet the movie


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

vagina


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

water


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Xena Warrior Princess :teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Young teachers...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zoos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Amber eyes on cats


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Boo- I mean Bicycles.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Danish pastries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evenings


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flight


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Great Danes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harrogate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Juice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kettles


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mysterious looking sceneries.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> vagina


I just noticed this. lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

News that I want to hear.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ocelots


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Persian cats


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queenslands rainforest


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rippling water in a pond.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotland


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Telling someone I don't like to shove off.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

unlikely heroes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Velociraptors


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheese on my lasagna


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yoghurt with muesli


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Zippers


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Angry Beavers!!! <3 (my childhood right there)


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Boston (rock band)


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

cream cheese


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Daniel Radcliffe!!! <3 *


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ lol :b

Eggs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

flute


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gray. I love that color, a lot of my clothes and socks have gray in it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

heath


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Images...?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Juice


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Killing roaches. :stu


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Lemon cake


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

mosh pits and wet tits


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

...Nothing like the sun (Sting album)


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

learning


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

^^We're supposed to be on O 

Oranges


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

pen.... pens! That's it. Pens! ****ing "I" why you always gotta show yourself!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Quarters :lol


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Reeses Peanut butter cups


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^me too!!

Sharon Marsh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Uranus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

violets


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

water


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

X-ray


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

...................


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ It's supposed to be Y


Yodeling lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

zebras are cool


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

brownies


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brownies are the ****. 

Cool breezes.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Something I like that starts with a d :blush

Figure it out lol.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Duckman


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Eating


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Food


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Good food..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hanging out in my room.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I- ice in my drinks


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

J- jazz :]


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kaleidoscope


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

live music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mountains


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Never back down!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

open mindedness


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pursuit of happiness .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quenching my thirst. lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Rasberries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Shutting people up in a smart way.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Taking a break


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Unicorn T-shirts


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Vampires?
@avoid- haha ty for postingg!

..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wishes that would hopefully come true one day.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Xanadu


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Yogurt.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

unicorns


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

^ crap sorry about that. I didn't know that there were more pages 


Zephyr


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

blueberry cheesecake


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark chocolate almonds


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evenings spent alone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fried beer battered fish


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Guppies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Japanese cherry blossom


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

katy perry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lace


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Music


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nefertiti (Egyptian Queen)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Oprah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pretty girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiet days


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Reddit


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Simplicity


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tigers


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Unicorns


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vacuum cleaners that actually work.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

wild rivers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X rays


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yellow roses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebras


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

apple strudel


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big dogs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bacon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

dovetail joints


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Entertainment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fishing


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

guys


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

hot guys


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Icing.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Judaism


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

The Killers!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lemon juice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Macadamia and caramelised honey ice cream


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orchids


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Puppies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Roads less travelled.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shades of *red*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tom cats


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ultra sharp swords.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

very funny pictures


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wheat biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## bubblygal26 (Aug 1, 2012)

Zeromancer (musical group)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Affectionate people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

boobs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cocoa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

drizzle


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Enigma.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Frappuccinos.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Gingerbread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heather Graham


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Instant information


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

jam


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Listening to music


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my cat


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

making money


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Nike Basketball Shoes


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Oxygen.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Pink Lemonade


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Peter Pan


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rocking my chair when bored.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Shetland sheepdogs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umbrellas.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Voicing my opinion


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wax statues


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

X rays


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

yoyo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

zen monastery


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yams


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Zoos


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Apples


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Boats


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Donuts


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Elephants


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fighting games.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Gaming


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

hawks


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Innocence


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Kangaroos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mountains.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice people


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

Olympics in London


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Questions that don't make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Soup on a rainy day.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Third-person action games


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

U.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

vaginas

_teehee_


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Watermelon juice


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

X-rays


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Your avatar because it looks funny.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoology.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

afternoon, I'm more awake by then


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Belts with studs on them.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Donkey kong


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eating when not bored.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Giraffes - only the tall ones


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hair that behaves.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ipad 3


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Jam


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Kangaroos.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lemons


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Music


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oatmeal....I haven't had it in awhile, though.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Pulled BBQ Pork sandwiches.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quiet


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Rock music


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Shots :um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tea


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

U-turns while driving through neighborhoods. :um


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valet parking


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wallpapers that stand out.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xylophone


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Zebras are cute


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Amethysts


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Beer


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daisys


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

endorphin's


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

football (or soccer to those of you in north america)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot baths


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Indigo. (the color)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jaguar cats


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Kilgore Trout


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Window cleaner


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Lightning.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meerkats


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pu$$y


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quesidias


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Rain


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sulfuric acid


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Tacos!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Underwear.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Vacations


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Wayne's World! Wayne's World! Party Time! Excellent!


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

XTC! (hence my username)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yahtzee


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Alcohol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Babies!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Closets


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Drums, big drums.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

eating donuts


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Feigning illness.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

gregg's sausage rolls


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

Grey late afternoons


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hats


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Jokes... Because life is one.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Kangaroos because they have big feet


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

laughing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My cats


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Nuts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olly my cat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Privacy


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Questions


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Remus Lupin


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Saber


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Trips


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Urge


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Vacation


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

weddings


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Xylophones?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Young wrestlers.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Zoos!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

albatrosses


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

bacon!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dairy Queen. Mmmmm


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Easter eggs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Funny pictures


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Going out with my brother and having a whale of a time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hula hoops


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Importance


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

kites


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Lallygagging


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Mango


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

nectarines


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

oranges


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Puppies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quaint... people?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rapunzel's hair.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

shirts! lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trailer music


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Underwear :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Viper (car)


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Water


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Yellow


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Zoos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Apple pie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Barney Rubble. I somehow like him more than Fred.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

creamy mashed potato


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dinosaurs!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Engraving


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Fooling the people I can't stand


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Garibaldi biscuits


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Himalayas


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

icecream


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

July


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

Knowledge


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Lazy Days


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

malt biscuits


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Napkins?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oats


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Pistachios


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

quick death


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Reno, Nevada


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandals


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

TV On The Radio


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Understanding... stuff


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

'Vanity' by Frank Cadogan Cowper http://preraphaelitepaintings.blogspot.co.uk/2009/05/frank-cadogan-cowper-vanity.html


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Water!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Xs in mysterious places. lol


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

zucchini bread


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

axl rose


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

banana bread


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

cartoons


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Danish pastries


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

elegance


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

flying


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

green fields


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Hands. Manly hands.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Indian food


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

joking around :boogie


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

kisses


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Linkin Park


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

master.... mastering stuff >> lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Nando's :b


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

onomatopoeia


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

ping


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

quilts


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> zucchini bread


I love zucchini bread.

Rice.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

sleep........ especially since I have insomnia


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Trolling


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Umbrellas


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

vision


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

whimbrel


----------



## Zukafu (Sep 6, 2012)

Xeme


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

You


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebra stripes


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Attenborough


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boxes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

cream cake


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Drawings by 7 year olds.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

elephants


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ice pops


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kristy, my sister lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lemon juice


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Munching


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Night.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

opening presents


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Presents.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Quickly


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Salted biscuits


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tamil Nadu


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Uruguay 



KramersHalfSister said:


> You


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evo said:


> Tamil Nadu


:clap 

Venice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waking Up In The Morning With A Big Smile On My Face After Having Dreamnt Beautiful Dreams Of Me And My Special Sweetheart Chris. :heart:heart


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

paris744 said:


> Waking Up In The Morning With A Big Smile On My Face After Having Dreamnt Beautiful Dreams Of Me And My Special Sweetheart Chris. :heart:heart


Aww, cute.

Xanthorrhoea


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

"Yellow" by Coldplay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebras.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antartica


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bangalore :3


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Christchurch :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Delhi :3


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

eating stuff I love


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

forest


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Greenday


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hellsgates


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Ice coffee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jelly babies


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Kangaroos


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Loacker


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mild coffee


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

naps


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ornaments Christmas


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pineapple juice.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

quantum physics


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

root vegetables


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Seinfeld re-runs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Udders


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

>


I couldn't even if I tried


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

violets


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

wild berries


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

x-rated anything


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

years??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store as fast as possible.


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Artichokes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blasphemy, the word.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

C-c-c-c-cats


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Dormouse curled up in hibernation


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

elephants


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Flowers


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

gardens


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Honesty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ice sculptures


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kelly Adams


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lemon berry flavor


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Morrocan coffee


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

nude


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Opeth. (band)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

guitar


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roast lamb


----------



## Rainy Woods (Sep 7, 2012)

Soap&Skin


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Toonami


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Umami


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Viagra


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Women who are super intelligent.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

xylitol.org


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yoghurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

zoo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Animals


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brown bears


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Cheesecake *<3


----------



## princysharma1990 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dark Chocolate Cake...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

extra homework.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

giant chocolate bar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Halloween.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

idli


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

jar


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Karen Carpenter voice.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

licking ice-cream, not biting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mad March Hares


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

New clothes


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

orange juice (from concentrate)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pepper.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quirkiness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rarity


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Seinfeld


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

tassel bags


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Um Bongo


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Vagenda - look it up, its weird


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

weiners


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

X-rays. Just because they're cool


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Yabbies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zirconia


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Apple cider


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Banana Chips


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Children


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dairy whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagles


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Facetious, as a word because it has all the vowels in order


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Gardens


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Babes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

January, because it means christmas and new year are over for another year


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaleidoscopes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lemon cheesecake


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ mmmmm!!


My mommy!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nougat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Praise


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Quality friends over quantity for sure!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Good one!

Resting


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Stealing candy.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ Whaaaat.

Tenderness


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

unconditional love


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

victoria sponge (cake)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wasabi on mah soosheeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

x-rays


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You  (general term I love everybody lol)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Brainsss


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cats


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Dogs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Elephants lol


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Frogs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gorillas


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Hawks! :b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Iguanas


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Jellyfish


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Koalas


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Llamas! (I like so many animals )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mugger Crocodiles (Oh me too, me too )


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Nile Crocodiles!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Octopuses!


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Porpoises!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quails! (I don't know many animals beginning with the letter 'Q' lol)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rabbits?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Selling weapons.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tawny owls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme bmx bikes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yankees (baseball team)


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

zoology


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

American geography


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beach


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Baking


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chocolate mud cake


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drawing


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

English countryside


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Guitars


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Heart-shaped chocolate boxes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced coffee


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Jellyfish and cucumber salad


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kristy, my sister :squeeze


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Looping (video game, old school)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Magnets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nobody else at home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Girls


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Pineapples!

Now I have to think of one for Q because you got their first!!!

I don't know...Quatar??


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Questions, as long as they have answers


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sandwiches


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Unopened packages that I randomly find in my drawer.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Venting and helping


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wonderful people


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Xena the warrior princess.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yodelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Asparagus. Yum.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Boobs


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Candy


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

David Duchovny


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Energy (When I have it).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Farm animals


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Goats.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Hitch hikers. In general


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Igloos


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

jumping jacks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kittens


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollipops (and sunshine)


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

making poop


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice people.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Old shoes. When they're so broken in they're like molds of your feet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Piglets...they're so cute.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quest for knowledge


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Rush of adrenaline


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Seattle Sounders FC


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

thug-jellyfishes


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Uphill running


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very yummy food lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of Lasagna


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoo


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

You forgot y...

But im going to do "a" since it's next
Amazing days


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Bitterns booming


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Caves. I just love caves. I always want to visit them when there's one nearby.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Dimples........especially on little kids


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Emoticons on forums


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Foreign stuff


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grapes! Especially green grapes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

hovercraft


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Impractical Jokers! Hilarious!!!


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Judi Dench


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Karl Wilson


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Live news...especially when the anchor messes up on air.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Niners (49ers) :heart


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Oranges


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peonies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Q-Tip


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruddy Turnstone


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Saltines


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Tony the Tiger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted Crackers


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Vinegar on chips


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Water (cold) on hot days


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X-rays


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Yabbadabbadoooooooooo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Alpacas


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Black pants


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cats =^.^=


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Exploring


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

French silk pie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gatorade


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Hero sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Jay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ketchup Spicy flavored


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Lollipops


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Making jewelry


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nan Lian Garden in Hong Kong


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Olive Garden


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Picking mulberries from trees in the street for free


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Quiet


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rock


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

surprises


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

TV


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unwrapping presents


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Volkswagen Scirocco (Dark Grey ^^)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winning


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

yellow roses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebras


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful places


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daft Punk


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evening tea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

fruit cake


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good days


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Hugs.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Internet Killswitch


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Jack O'Lanterns


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Killswitch to the Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life (It's living it that can suck)


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Michael J. Nelson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Navidad


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Orgasims


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Phantasm (the film series by Don Conscarelli)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

quals


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Rowling. J. K. 


See what I did there? Huhuh?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^cleeever, lol


Singing to my favorite songs. Though I can't sing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Talkative children who keep me company when I'm bored


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Unpopular talented people, usually when i discover them, priceless.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety in my music


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Wishing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience energy drinks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yummy food.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zebras!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Aeroplanes


----------



## Sugarplum32 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ukelele
Violetta, the name of my future that I want to name daughter
Writing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

cooking


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Darkness


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Elephants


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Frost


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Games


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Halle Berry with no clothes on.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Invisibility, as a super power


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jelly babies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwis


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

lascivious ladies


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Mac nd chesse


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Nursery rhymes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Órla Fallon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pictionary


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Qi -- its validity in scrabble


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Radcliffe, haha


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

Sillyness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toast and jam


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Underwear models.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Vermiculture


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Winter :clap


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

X-ray vision


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Young animals.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Zebras


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Andorra's climate


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Birds


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cats


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

engaging movies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

flapjacks


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Green eyes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Halloween! :evil


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Instant Coffee


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Juice!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kissing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lemon-lime....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mommy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Napping.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ovaries.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Pepperoni


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Queers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice dishes


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Swivel armchairs


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tater tots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Bill


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Venice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whales


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Xavier Rudd


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Zinnia flowers


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Applesauce


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

bacon! Yummah!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

cats


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

ducks


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

um.. elephants? o.o


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

frostys at Wendy's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garbage (the band)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Humans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice Cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jelly Belly brand jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hershey's)


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Love <3


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mommy!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo cheesecake


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

pokemon...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso con chile


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

RAIN!!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunny Delight


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tasty food


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Umbrellas!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

violin


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wasting time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

X-mas!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yardley English Rose Soap


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

appelkose.<afrikaans word for apricots if ya yanks are wondering.hehehehe


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Bags filled with goodies just for me :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cookies- yum!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Dying Fetus(the band)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Elves??


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Foxes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Green Day*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Handsome men :blank


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Irises (the flowers n.n)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jotting down ideas


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Kindness


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Million £...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

News that's good.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Oprah winfrey offering her bank account to me...


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Pancakes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quiet children :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Replying


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

trumpets :con :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

umrellas


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

visiting my mom in Vegas!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Walking in the rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yelling at mischievous children :teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

zippers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple strudel


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dinner


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Edelweiss


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Flowers.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Green Bay Packers


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Horses


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Indigo (the color)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jelly babies


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Krispy Cremes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lemon juice


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Mangoes.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice evenings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olive oil soap


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Pirate hats!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

quietness


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Rag dolls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sunsets


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying out new things when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Umbrellas for the rain


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Vacuuming my entire house


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Watermelon in the summer


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yapping about stuff I like


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zoo visits!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Asparagus. :nw


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Biscuits!


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Crocheting


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Dunking ginger biscuits in tea.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

exciting things happening


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Finding out weird facts about myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Halloween


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

jokes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Knowing something


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Laughing so hard that I end up with tears in my eyes and an aching stomach.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Milwaukee Brewers


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

New friends.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oranges


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Panda bears!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Quotes that inspire me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rain!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleeping


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

typing (most of the time)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

UFOs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Vaccinations. I think they are pretty cool. Had one today and it was cool.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of ice cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

yawning


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Zebras!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Al Pacino


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Big Cats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Emeralds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free time


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Gratitude


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Happiness :bah


----------



## everythingzenx3 (Sep 2, 2012)

Iguanas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Jokes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Kit kats


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Lazing around


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Mucho mango!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Evergreen Trees


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Funny stuff!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Gifts.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Happiness without a reason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indulging in lasagna


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

Jamming

-to become unworkable through the _jamming_ of a movable part


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kisses from my cat.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

lemon bars


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meerkats! They're so cute ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

No fear of Bullets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Peas


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quixotic adventures


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

rollerblading


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

stars


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

tigers


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Unnoticed music groups.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very intelligent people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Xerox lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

zebra print


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

American food


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Bally Logo


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Coldplay! Had them on repeat the past week lol.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Dale Don Dale (lol, remember?)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Enjoyment!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

french toast!! Make it every week


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Giraffes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Horatio's sunglasses.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Independence


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jello!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovesyndrome.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Matte lipstick


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Niceness


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

orgasms


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Pneumatic drills


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

quiznos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Rain *


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Sleeping


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Tacos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

understanding people


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Van Halen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Waterfalls


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Xmas shopping


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yellow roses


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

zebras


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Auntie anne's


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bees' fresh honey-cake.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

clarity


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Drawing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruit roll-ups


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Juice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kittens :squeeze


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Love hugs.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

mandarin oranges


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nyan Cat


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Oranges


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Star Wars


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trips (around the world)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Unicorns:b


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Lattes


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Yay smileys :yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Marinara Rigatoni


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Apple juice


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Beatles (the Beatles)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cannes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drawing


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

England :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Forests


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Gifts


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

hash browns *drools to the max* damnit I want some now...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack n the box


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kittens


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lions- rawwrr!!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Moving out in a few months.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Nevernudes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

orange cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty girls


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Quizzes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

road trip to Vegas!!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Standing tall.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

tickling


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ur ^ location.


----------



## m27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Violet sunset skies


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Weird Minds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking my own chain! :um


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zen teachings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Butterflies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Colorado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dunks in basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating pumpkin pie! :boogie


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Forgetting I'm a gentlemen,sometimes..........sorry ladies.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Gaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having things my way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Jogging


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Kilts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon cookies


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mother dear 

(aren't I just the sweetest :blush)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Nuggets!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

pretzel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet People! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Resting


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sleeping!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Turtles?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utter chaos in movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video games


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

weird people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Applesauce


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Bahama's'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Distinguishing flavours


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Editing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

food


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

gravity`


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> food


Amen 

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kurt Cobain? Popped into my mind


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Louise

thats weird, i decided if the last post was K i would post, and it was


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Mumford & Sons


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Louise
> 
> thats weird, i decided if the last post was K i would post, and it was


dont lie. you waited for the k


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Naming stuff


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty pictures


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

quaint stuff


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

South Park (don't feel creative atm)


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (band)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

violet (the color)


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

watermelon


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

xanax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yodelling, if done right.


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

yellow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zippers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bananas :banana


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Phonies


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Queso Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Suppose to be alphabetical. 

Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Food. :boogie


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

guitar music


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Honeycomb


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jaguars


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kindness


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

laconic replies


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Man hugs.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

orange juice


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

puggles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

red


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

snow


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like Turtles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetables


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm winds on a chilly day


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

xmas hats on cute critters


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

(the) Yankees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Bonfire


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

cantfindthewords


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Felt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going insane. :eyes


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Houston


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Igloos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hersey's)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Nutella.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

penis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Rabbits


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sweets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Television


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Ube!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Velociraptors


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Watery oceans


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Bouncy balls


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dinosaurs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hummus


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Internet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jogging


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not going outside


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips outside.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Snapple drinks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Trains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U.S.A.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Vikings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm wind in the summer time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of Lasagna


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bouncy Hopper BOING BOING


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cupcakes!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Donky Kong!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eating :cry


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

French Fries
Food in general
Flying like a majestic swan 
Finding out I'm not that bad after all
Frosty the Snowman 
Freshmen (Cause I am one)
Freaking out to my favourite music
Fridays
Fun stuff that I never get to do
Feeling giddy after not getting any sleep, despite paying for it later
F-word, cause it's just such a stress reliever isn't it?
Figuring out I have no life as I type this
Frank Sinatra (one classy mother****er)
French people
Fedoras
Fireworks during the day, cause I'm a hipster lol jk
Funny people that save me from my own misery 
Faded jeans on girls
Free time... and as you can see I have a lot of it lol. no not really, I should just be asleep.

EDIT: wow... did I just really type all that...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg...french fries :mushy

Goldfish


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hot weather


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Irresistibly adorable animals.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jolly morbidly obese people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kissing myself secretly :um


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Licking myself secretly :um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ :rofl

Making faces in the mirror


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice people who make me smile


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ordinary people with good hearts.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Piiiiies!!!! (apple)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Queen of Spades


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Singing...when I'm alone.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Trust, something I wish I could have with more people and myself.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I like Updog :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of lasagna


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yapping with myself.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

zebras


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

apple pie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Breaking silly records set by my brother.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

colanders

therapy for when cant take the strain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dreaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating mac & cheese


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

fabulous news!


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Greyson Chance.


----------



## yellowpop (Jan 16, 2013)

sushi mmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ink


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Jalapeños


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hersey's)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Lemonade


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Money


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange-hinted cologne.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

Pandas


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Quentin Tarantino's films.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry ice cream


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Stars


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigers <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside down cake


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Violin music?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winking


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Xmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo animals


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

anchor steam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

brainy people


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Corn flakes


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Death cab for cutie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eating ^_^


----------



## llamalove (Jan 31, 2013)

fat animals


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Goats


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Hyacinths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that are funny


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Kissing


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Looooooooong weekends <3


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles potato crisps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Reality


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Saints Row games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valve stems on bicycle tires.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winks


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

oops i dont know my own alphabet.

Xylophones...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yo-yos that have that spring to bring them back up.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebras ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Beer


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Cleavage


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dancing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earbuds that stay in while I run!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Frasier (tv)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy people who care about your happiness as well. :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemons!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Oreos!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilts


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rice Pudding


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good days (I wish I'd have one lol)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Warrior King (Tony Jaa movie)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

XXX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Ace of Cakes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Me too! 


Bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catching fish


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Drizzly weather


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Elder Scrolls


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

Football


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Gum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heat waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Junk food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads! :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

Naps that take seven hours.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Oxygen... Oxygen is good...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pearl Jam


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Quiet.


----------



## SoCalBeaches (Mar 18, 2013)

*REM Sleep*

REM sleep, when I'm having good dreams


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

Surgery.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

traveling to a new place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted almonds


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

very nice people on sas forum.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

water


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

x-men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

Zippers


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Almonds


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Big Butts


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Captain America


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Doogie Howser M.D.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs on my hash browns


----------



## pierceson07 (May 30, 2012)

heartburns


----------



## pierceson07 (May 30, 2012)

sorry :b thought the thread said didn't like...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Toadlicker said:


> Eggs on my hash browns


Foamy the Squirrel


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

G-spots :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagining having no mental disorders


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

sleep :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly and peanut butter on my English muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Leftover food


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mountains


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nation Radio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Philosophy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbits


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Starbursts


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Turtles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

x men comic books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Baguette


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cinnamon


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

dope


----------



## Natsu (Apr 11, 2013)

Eggs!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Friendliness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to see movies


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Historiology


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice(d) coffee.


----------



## Misty G (May 26, 2013)

Jokes


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kalon (Definition from the original Greek philosophy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Magnanimity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon Ducks


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Power


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quiet moments within a crazy day.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Retro glasses.

__
https://flic.kr/p/4465654461


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shiny, silky hair.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

tits


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Visions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xisting (Even with mental disorders)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo animals


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Altruism


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Butterfinger


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Coagulation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in the evening when the sun has gone down.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

E.M Forster's style of writing.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_Howard's End_ by E.M. Forster


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jigsaw Puzzles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kissing


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_Lost in Translation_ (2003)


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_Othello_ (Shakespeare)


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Photoshop


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Q*Bert (old school arcade game)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rainbows


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Spanish films by Almodovar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's frosties


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Xerox copies of my favorite literary analyses.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt (Especially frozen)


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Zhang Yimou's films


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Black & mild cigars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Conditioned air during the summer!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Foreigner


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Guuurls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Jelllllllyyyy!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karate movies


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lindor chocolate


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Majestic mountains


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Nudity.


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oreos


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pringles, sour cream and onion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Rainy Days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleep when I can get it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Understanding the parameters of an edit I'm working on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Visiting with my mom.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

winds on hot days!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Xenogears (video game)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

applesauce


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Band aids


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Chickadees!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting good news


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Heroes of Might & Magic 3


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Ice cream


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jell-o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_L'accompagnatrice_ (1992)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Melancholy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

nice guys


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

ocelots


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolos


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sunsets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Using my pc


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Video Games


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Whales


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

X-rays (looking at)


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Zerg Rush!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Anatomy & Physiology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boats


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancers


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hummingbirds


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Laser tag.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Mega Man!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nature


----------



## Morgan leeann (Aug 9, 2013)

Oxygen


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Plankton from Spongebob


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^ I love Plankton!

Quiet days at work.


----------



## Miss P (Aug 18, 2013)

Raspberries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sunshine


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

Tea. That's sweet and iced, btw.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Victory!


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

wifi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to do the things I like to do


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Yellow Starbursts


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Zebrafish.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Anime


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Beach


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

cash


----------



## ellz (Aug 24, 2013)

dolphins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

free time


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Geckos


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Helpfulness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Jamming to loud, sexy 4/4 grooves.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Killing the mood in a perfectly happy social environment.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Laughing


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Music


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Nakama


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music!!!!!!!!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange juice


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Queen (the band!)


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Stars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Teacakes


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

ukulele cover of bohemian rhapsody by jake shimabukuro (on youtube)


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Victory!


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Space Monkey Fight Club, I like your honesty!

Warmness.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Xylophones. Always wanted to play one....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain! :kma


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Alligators! Favorite animal.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Buns (iced)


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Cat pictures!!


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hula hoops (beef)


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

Ikea!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keeping to myself


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

lions


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Monster girls <3


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Nathaniel Fisher. Both of'em. They're awesome.


:nw I miss that show...

Something I like starting with O. Damn... (The) Office. The british and north-american version.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yup, favorite TV show. One of my favorites anything, book game movie TV, anything. It's just great.


Same here. :yes Got all 5 seasons in DVD.

With q? I don't even know. This isn't easy if english is not your first language. Pass!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quartets - Jazz


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Rolling down hills


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Toy Story


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Uptown Girls


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's chamber music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy pizza


----------



## kimberlyace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zeppelin (Led)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baker's Square Pies


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

deep thoughts by Jack Handey

"A man doesn't automatically get my respect. He has to get down in the dirt and beg for it."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating frozen yogurt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gritty Movies


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Incomprehensible Speech because you only have to nod and not say anything in reply.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jello shots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kindness


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

lollipops


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

mango flan


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

NEET's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Quiet mornings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Runs at night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet nothings


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Uplifting music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very quiet days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC (The band)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cascading snow on a winter's eve


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

daydreaming


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

Ebooks


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Health


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Jugs could look at them all day too ( not the ones containing beer or water)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Laughter- filled days


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Notes on sheet music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pimms


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Pizza. With or without the olives ^ :b


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

Oops, guess I'll do Q. 

Quiet..


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

Reading!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunlight on the water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Umbrellas


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

weeping willows


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Xanax for panic attacks


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You and your opinions


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zapped mosquitoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apple crisp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bananas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eclairs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gentle breeze on hot days


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

hot tea with honey


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ice tea with honey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jenny eclair as a comedian


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lake Lodges


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Molly


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange aero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn opcorn


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Red lipstick.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

sleeves, long sleeves and just sleeves generally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorns


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Veal Parmigiana


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Weekends


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Under pants


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

Xavier Rudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ziplock sandwich bags


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

All points bulletien (APB) - An online pc game xD


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

bounty (blue)


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

crappy life...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil dancing smilies :evil


----------



## hastingscaffeine (Sep 30, 2013)

Faith Lehane


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hamburgers on the grill


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indigo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jogging


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

karaoke fail videos on youtube, absolute favorite!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lime juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mellowing out


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nighttime


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Octopuses


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pine trees


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quotes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Trifle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

White wall tires on classic cars


----------



## ilibwy (Aug 17, 2013)

yams, with marshmallows and maple syrup, yum!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoo


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Autumn activities


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Blowing Bubbles ^_^


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Elephants and other assorted pachyderms


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Fox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots (They're funny to laugh at)


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Photos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Rivers


----------



## mSerenity (Oct 7, 2013)

Songs


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Unity


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Violets in the spring time


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Xanax


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zombies


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Bosom buddies


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Chances


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Darwin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish and chips


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Honest discussions


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

KFC chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Music


----------



## lehyunsu (Oct 13, 2013)

Orgasms.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peace lily


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Respect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying in my room


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Unicorns.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Frappuccino


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Water.

It's nectar of the gods to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy Mac & Cheese


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

Zoo cookies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bear hugs


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Coconut juice


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> Coconut juice


(Agreed. And coconut milk, coconut pancake syrup, Thai foods that are coconut milk based...)

Dogs' cold wet noses


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

Electricity. Power Outages suck.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fireflies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandpa


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ice cold drinks--alcoholic or not--even in the dead of winter. I am so not a hot drink person.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Krispy Kreme Donuts


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lattes.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Monaco.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nighttime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange-essence perfumes


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

*****


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Quo Vadis' "something you like" post up there! Should be called a "lalalalala" though, right? Ah Louie, I could quote you anywhere...


Following your Q with an R: Rhubarb pie heated up and served with melting vanilla ice cream. Strawberry/rhubarb's even better.



millenniumman75 said:


> orange-essence perfumes


Me, too. Clinique Happy smells like oranges to me.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

Sex and the city


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Tranquility


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Unicorn~











millenniumman75 said:


> orange-essence perfumes


I really want an orangey perfume now lol


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vaginas.

Easiest answer ever.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

vengeance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm weather.....and orange-essence perfumes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra ice cream


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Youth eternal (wishful thinking...)



millenniumman75 said:


> orange-essence perfumes





cuppycake said:


> Unicorn~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tellin' ya...Clinique Happy...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I like zomgz ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Airplanes


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Cherry cobbler (it's yet another dessert I like hot with vanilla ice cream.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb people (They're good for a laugh)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Educational tv shows (some of them, anyway. Like "Brain Games," "Bill Nye the Science Guy," most Food Network cooking shows--hey, that counts as educating you in something...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Gremlins (the movie, not the car, and not an actual gremlin, lol. Well, if it were Gizmo, that'd be okay then, Gizmo was supercute.)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Hooters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity (The workout)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jokes that are clean.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Klonopin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quilts


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Raisins.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

tomatoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Unity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetables


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Windmills


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

XXX ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain! :kma


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Zebra striped cows.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I like apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana pudding :banana


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold beer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaming


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Fish Fingers (with spaghetti hoops or sometimes in a piece with tomato sauce)


----------



## Diffidence (Oct 27, 2013)

Greek people!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Iguanas.


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

Journalism!  B)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lesbians.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Oxy Codone. :teeth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Quorn. A friend turned me on to it a few months ago and it was really hard to find in our grocery stores, but now that I found it, I love it. Especially the Jalapeño and Three Cheese Stuffed Chik'n Cutlets. Yum.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Saturday Love, by Cherrelle & Alexander O'Neal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Vegemite.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

compromise


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

um... X-ray vision? 

(We are on "X" now, right?)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Zoinks!

And most of the other stuff said by Shaggy from Scooby Doo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Arctic roll


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Baked dinner.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Cookie dough


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ELO


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

French fries


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Garlic fries.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot Dogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Igloos


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Justin Beiber

(C'mon, someone has to say something nice about that poor guy once in a while.)

*Edit -- I think I just killed this thread with that...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killed Threads! :kma


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lookin' cool man.


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

Hot Chocolate!


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)

MMMM Hot Chocolate! (completely forgot that it was alphabetically :um)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milk chocolate


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Opals


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Queen of England cus shes awsome :yes ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Trains. I'm fair dinkum too.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Useless trivia


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

very cherry fruit cups


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Wint-o-green Lifesavers (but not the sugarless kind, those make me feel funny)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

eXtra seasoning on my fries from KFC.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acid trips! :eyes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beanie hats


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Carrots.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

Drizzling warm rain


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Twelveteen then.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Easter eggs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Face Off on SYFY.



karenw said:


> Easter eggs


Me too. They're purty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape jelly


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Harmony. In music. And in life.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Irish people.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Koalas


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Licorice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nachos. The more stuff piled on them, the better--especially shredded pork.... *sigh* I even like the really fake crappy ones at the movie theaters that are just basically orangey, melty, spicy cheese-like-food and sliced jalapenos. Gross, but oh well...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

OJ.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Popcorn. opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quite time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rum


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sausages


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cuddling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Differences.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fresh bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape juice


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hannigan, Alyson


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Iron Maiden Flight of Icarus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jelly tots


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kindness


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Lollipops


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

mayonaise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

poloroid picture's


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Quiznos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rome


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sleeping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

X-men (the movie...though I haven't seen it in a while)


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Apple strudel


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Beaches


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Coffee (in moderation)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Doom II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Google!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Benzos and clowns


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^alphabetically, silly! 

Ice Cream~


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jerry Springer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nuka Cola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Paintings


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey and stuffing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrellas


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

x-men


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

You *points*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Carrots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dresses


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Energy Healing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free time


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Honey


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Iguanas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jokes that are CLEAN!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hershey's)


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Lemon sherbet


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange flavoured chocolate


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Piglets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading books


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Sheridan bedsheets


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trekking in the forest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Bill


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Women


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

X's and O's


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Yachts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippo lighters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Christmas songs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil dancers :evil


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Flowers!


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

innocence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Keane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

milkshakes mmm


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Notebooks not yet written in, fresh with promise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Quiet mornings in foreign countries.


----------



## TigerWithScarf (Dec 19, 2013)

shimmying with sparkly sultry silky stuff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugly People Problems

http://uglypeopleproblems.tumblr.com/


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Violet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Xylophones


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

yellow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Anthropology


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Chewy cookies



karenw said:


> Barney


Oh no. My roommate does, too, and I get a really...weird...vibe from that show... Unless you mean Barney from How I Met Your Mother, that is...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Dogs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Chewy cookies
> 
> Oh no. My roommate does, too, and I get a really...weird...vibe from that show... Unless you mean Barney from How I Met Your Mother, that is...


No Barney my dog lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Everlast (the singer/songwriter)



karenw said:


> No Barney my dog lol


Oh, whew! That's a relief. I wish I could share details of my roommate's addiction to Barney, but I think that's a topic for another type of forum.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Fire


----------



## magic flute (Dec 26, 2013)

Gouragnga


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Hashish


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ice Cream ^_^<3


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Guitars


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Koalas


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Lemonade mixed with tea


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Music


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Obstacle courses?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Parkour


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Queen

(the band)


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Skateboarding


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

TV


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Universe


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Violins 

(and sax  )


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Westfalias, cause they're so awesome!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

X-Men


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's :yawn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Aurora Borealis


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Books


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Cold, wet dog noses. They delight me. They're truly my favorite part of a dog. I can't resist their siren song and must touch them. Hands, nose-to-nose, doesn't matter, I can't not do it. Lol. It's a sickness.



Daydreamer_Sam said:


> Books
> __________________
> _Violet Harmon_: I used to think you were like me. You were attracted to the darkness. But, Tate you are the darkness.
> *~American Horror Story~*


Love your signature, such a crushing moment, ugh--a knife through the heart. Season one was my favorite.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Defying myself


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Entertaining


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Gatti, Arturo


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

hard rock


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Iced frappe


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

juvenile pranks


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Kukui nut oil


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

loling


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Monkeys


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Overnight Oats


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Pork chops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Road trips


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Skateboarding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorns


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Valentines day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whistling


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

the eX. (CNE) lol couldn't think of anything


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yesterday


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zebras


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Arturo Gatti


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Books


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

cars


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dogs chasing their tails. For some reason, I find that really funny. We had a dog who would catch his, and then fall over. Just thinking of it makes me smile.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

elk jerky. i was going to give a long detailed answer like the poster above, but i am lazy. you may stop reading this now. no seriously, stop. . . . . >.> you're just doing this to creep me out. it wont work. YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Food. Which apparently the person above is in my kitchen eating. What the heck, fella?! Go get your own!!! :mum


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Good food. . . which this charmed one has.... er um had an abundance of.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hammers, hatchets, and harpoons. For defending my kitchen against future raids.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Inorganic armor platting, for future kitchen raiding.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jerky of elks, with which to lure raiders outta my kitchen...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Kitchens owned by other people. I adore them passionately. there's really no way to get me out of one except to let me eat all of the food, and then i just come back later.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Locusts. A plague of them. Used to block potential raiders from pillaging my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

massive amounts of locust soup.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Neighboring kitchens concocting delicious dishes, with which to lure marauders away from my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

over stocking on those robotic kitchen clearing helicopters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pigeons. Trained to poop on the windshields of robotic kitchen clearing helicopters, causing them to crash, thereby keeping my kitchen invader-free.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

queens new york, where they make those robots that operate on programmed routes in addition to over 500 sensors that detect environmental changes and adapt accordingly with a variety of weapons, back up motors, and thievery.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Restraining orders. Used to keep diabolical fiends at least 300 feet away from my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

sneakily avoiding restraining orders.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vast amounts of potatoes and gravy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Where's Waldo books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoga


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Animals


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Buddy movies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

Dancing (when my SA allows it)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Feeling simpatico (the "on the same wavelength" definition of it.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Imagination


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jelly fish


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Karma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mysteries


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Napping


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Oranges


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Peanut Butter & Co's white chocolate flavoured peanut butter :love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Red (the band)


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Silverbells


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

Serotonin!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Ventilation


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Whole Foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X marking the spot, makes it easier to find!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Zzzzzs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apples and PB


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Bacons


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cats


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

FL Studio, aka Fruity Loops.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Grover (the Muppet)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lotus, Christina Aguilera's newest album and the flower!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Milkshakes mmmmmmmm! ^^


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Nuts (especially almonds and pecans)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Quiet people


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine (band)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sausage sandwhiches ^_^


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

United Kingdom


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing on a star... like Natalie Portman!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

X-rays (If I ever get a broken bone) lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yoga

(but only the easy peasy stuff)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero noise


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Apple Crumble OM NOM NOM


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Basil



FunkyMonkey said:


> Apple Crumble OM NOM NOM


Oh yeah--heated up with melty vanilla ice cream!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cadburys Caramel eggs











CharmedOne said:


> Oh yeah--heated up with melty vanilla ice cream!


waaa? We dont eat that in England lol. We have Apple crumble and hot custard ^^


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Dark stormy nights... spooky!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ezekiel bread


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

fruitloops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gold at the end of rainbows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamburger helper


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Igloos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

KFC

(I hate to admit it, but I like their original recipe.)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Leprichauns


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

My sharona


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Nails (both Nine Inch and for actual construction)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Olives. Especially Kalamata (aka Greek Olives.)



Ally said:


> Ezekiel bread


Yeah, that's awesome bread. Aren't they the ones who put sunflowers seeds and other nuts and seeds in some of their breads? Yum. I bought it at Trader Joe's when I lived in California, but can't find it anywhere around here where I live now. :/


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Pearl Jam

mmm... olives *drool*

(now I wish I had G for garbanzos)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^I like garbanzos, too. Good in salad. Or in hummus. They're also called chickpeas, so you could jump in with it on "C," as well.


Quantum Leap (the old tv series)


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

R for Radiohead

^^ I was a QL nerd... and I was only a young teen at the time, but I even built a Link out of Legos that looked like the one Al carried. I would never dress like him though (unless as part of a bet)!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Al's clothes really *were* the tackiest, lol.

S for Soundgarden


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

T for Temple of the Dog, while we're on Chris Cornell and Eddie Vedder 

(Yep... hey maybe one Hallowe'en I'll dress as Al )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Vanilla


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Watermelon


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Xmas pudding? lol


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

yoplait yogurt!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Zero (the song by Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ampao -rice crackers


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Bacon (I do love the smell tho) ^^ never actully tried it 

Edit: ops I thought this was post something u dont like lol.
so something I like is.
Britain!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cookie dough


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dairy milk daim bar mmmm!!!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Everclear (the liquor and the band)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fire


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Garbanzo beans! Woooooooooooo got it!

(ok today was a really bad day obviously if I got that excited  )


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

hamburger?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Icicles. They're pretty.



Ally said:


> Cookie dough


Oh yeah. Me too! :yes I like it better than actual cookies.



beli mawr said:


> Garbanzo beans! Woooooooooooo got it!
> 
> (ok today was a really bad day obviously if I got that excited  )


:boogie


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

jordans


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Kit-kat (white chocolate)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lasagna


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Massages. Mmmm


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I got N again, nice. Nova(e/s) (the old musclecar and when stars shed their gasses).


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oranges


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

peanuts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quest protein bars


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Rock music


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunlight


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Toshio, my cat


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

underestimating God's awesomeness. ^_^


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Virgin Islands. I love it!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Weather that's cool and damp.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Your mama LOLOL 

I couldn't think of anything with an 'X'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

American Horror Story

(but not this season as much as the other two :/ )


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Baseball


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Californication (the album)


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Dogs!!!!


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Eucalyptus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowers


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I got G again. lol

Goofing around


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot showers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Karate movies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Late nights


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunsets


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Me too.

Taro root pancakes with coconut syrup


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Underwear :b


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

vaginas


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Wet sand


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*Xenopus*

^ Yeah I just googled X words :lol

Its an african claws frog tho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Apple pies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Balloons


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Cars


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dippin' Dots


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Citrine said:


> Dippin' Dots


I LOVE Dip & dots. I had no idea they were still in existence.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Everlast. Lots of his songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Me too! 

Fajitas


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Gumby


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Honduran rosewood


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Imagination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping myself in my "Safety" zone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lime juice. In a bunch of recipes--both foods and drinks. And on a bunch of weird stuff, like corn on the cob with chili powder.



Toad Licker said:


> ^Me too!
> 
> Fajitas


Me too! Me too!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Margherita pizza!!!!!!!!!!!! OM NOM NOMMMM


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunuc.

edit. oh ****, I though that I was posting to the *something you DON'T like (alphabetically)*-thread.

New answer:

Narcissists

edit2. Ok, my mind has decided that this is the *something you DON'T like (alphabetically)*-thread. ****!

Third try:

Nudity :blush


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Banned for having 3 answers in a 1 answer thread :yes

ORANGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quite time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rainbows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

talismans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utter silence


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Peppermint tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yogurt


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

LoveMissesG said:


> Peppermint tea


C-C-C-combo breaker.

Zara


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Arizona, the state and the drink


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Blueberries <3


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cats


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Dancing Smilies! :evil


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Frozen green grapes


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hot chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack-O-Lanterns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laying down for a nap


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (The singer)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbits


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sterling silver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to my brother on the phone.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

unwrapping gifts


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Vacation >: D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm lake water to swim in!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme sports on tv


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

zucchini noodles


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Alcohol.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Breakfast food


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Cupcakes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Delirium.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Eating animals and occasionally people.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Fellatio.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Gays.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hair in my soup.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Irritating others.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Jokes.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Kites


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lager


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mornings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos (homemade)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

plums


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quietness


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Road trips


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Towels


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unagi (state of total awareness from F.R.I.E.N.D.S, not the freshwater eel)


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Violets


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Wind chimes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yoga pants


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

American Eagle clothes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beaches


----------



## MsFatBooty (Feb 16, 2014)

cops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

daydreaming <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Free pens


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Granola


----------



## 4everyoung (Jan 10, 2014)

skylines


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Highlands


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Igloos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumanji (movie)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Kit Kats


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lemon lime Gatorade


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mantou


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nail polish


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Orange juice


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Pickled ginger


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Queens


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sailboats


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

ugh..tick tacks?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vast quantities of gravy on my mashed potatoes.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Warm, windy summer nights.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

x-factor


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yellow flowers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero conflicts with people


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Almond milk


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Banana walnut muffin


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Clif bars


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Dogs


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Earthy colors


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Finger nails.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hand Warmers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Irish pubs


----------



## Bryher (Feb 28, 2014)

Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Marshmallows


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Night time


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Orchids


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Pandora


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Rock candy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scrumptious desserts


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Toaster Scrambles


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Universe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Venus razors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whistling


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Yumminess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zots


----------



## Kusari (Nov 4, 2013)

Aurora


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boobs


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Cilantro


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Earrings


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

French bread


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Google


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

High fiving


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Inhaling


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jokes


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Instant pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking Toads!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^:rofl best answer ever... just be careful! lol

Mornings


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Oodles of noodles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pink


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Rest


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toga parties


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ustreams


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Vevo


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

whirlyball


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Yesterdays


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Zzz (sleeping)


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

appartment


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Book stores


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caesar Salad


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Dungarees


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Easybib


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Fudge (Chocolate)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gnomes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ice coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly beans


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Kit kat


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Love


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Music


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nuts


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Oceans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Panda bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips outside


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

rollerblading


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

spotted skunk


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^It's so cute doe >.<

Tricks cereal


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

^ yum!

Umbrellas! A shield from prying eyes...and cute patterns!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WagonWheels (but only the jam ones) plain ones are borin


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

X-rated women


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> WagonWheels (but only the jam ones) plain ones are borin


This is funny :lol

Yogurt with fruit and granola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombina & the Skeletones (band)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ants on a log


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cookie butter


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Doodling


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Erotica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gold Bond lotion


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sonya99 said:


> tingly sensations


really? 

unrelenting honesty


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

housebunny said:


> spotted skunk


Sorry, breaking game, but aaawwweeeee!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^ >.< daaww for the second time lol.

Very cute lookin animals


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Think so. Looks like we're at K?

Kangaroos


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Laughing


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Penguins


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Quilted designs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Singing


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Up, the movie


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Vivid dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Xylophones


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

My boy *Zeus*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avatar (Movie)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Caffeine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dresses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elis (band)


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Food


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Garden gnomes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Haribo sweeties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

James Bond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time! (Shhh, don't tell anyone )


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Indigo


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Lime-ade (like lemonade, but it's green and limey )


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

My mommy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nature


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Oreos


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Pancakes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Qtips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Tulips <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umbrellas that wide on a rainy day


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Washington Redskins


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

X-rays


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay, I got Y!! ^_^

I was thinking about this yesterday, Yams! ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zelda video games


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Almond butter


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Boomerangs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Caffeine


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Dried pineapples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fans, in the summer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ginger cookies


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hollyhocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerky (preferably turkey)


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

kit-kat

Haven't had a chocolate in almost 6 months


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Listening to music


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mini-Wheats


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Nintendo


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

old pictures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Posting! :duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quilts


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

sugarcane juice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Twix *the candy*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ed


----------



## Ningen (Mar 31, 2014)

Vaccinations!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

warm water to swim in!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xisting


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yonanas :love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acid flashbacks! :eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Belly button rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crock pots


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ducks


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fair weather


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Graham crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced tea


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

A face with high cheekbones


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kola bears


----------



## Lacrima627 (Jul 23, 2012)

Industrial music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean air


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pink nail polish


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

quests


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

Rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sitting out in the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas in the rain


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Vitamins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Xerox


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

YoYo's Yogurt Cafe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoning while running.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Avocados


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Betty Crocker's Pancake Mix


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Chocolate-chip chocolate muffins


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Diablo 3 :yes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Elephants


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

Fat-bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go 'round!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Granite


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

History museums.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jokes


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Kebabs.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lottery tickets that you win more on than you thought you did


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Measuring tape


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

Narwhals


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orgasms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Palm trees


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Quirks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Real people.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stickers


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Trees.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Xylophones


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yoyo


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoodles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boobs


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Chimes


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Diablo


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Elephant ears


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

frozen yogurt


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Geisha Girls*


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hot chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intelligence


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

ketamine.
LOL.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Love!*


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

menstruation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oat Dream milk


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Prizes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quartz


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tricks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unakite


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Vino


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xenophon's writings.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yoshi


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Zeppelins


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Azurite


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Black Forest gâteau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking :drunk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Eyeshadow with glitter in it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foxfire


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Girls


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hazelnut coffee


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

illegal activities lol


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jesus Christ!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

kryptonite. It'll come in handy when defeating that annoying Superman...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

lost the tv show


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

magnificent blue skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Odwalla bars


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Paprika


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Quakes


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Rainwater mixed with sand smell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny days


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

turkey sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Villages of smurfs


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Wiggly salamanders


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtina


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yodeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zipping through the store


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apple orchards


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bubbles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Caramel


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ducks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electricity for air conditioning on hot days!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Greek yogurt


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

hands


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Interleaves


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

Jokes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

karma


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

Licorice.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Masturbation.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Originality


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Porcupines


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Quality program on TV


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Salty snacks


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

Tower


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Uilleann pipes


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young-looking skin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Birds with feathers


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cacti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days with sunshine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fruit


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Blame Coco (singer)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

James Bond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lemon flavoured things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naps on lack of sleep days!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Organized rooms


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Peppermint gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vegas


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xylophones smothered with seaweed in a strange maritime marine dream.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogurty's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bootlegger


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Coral reefs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dunkin' Donuts munchkins


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Entertainment


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ghost Stories


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hot chocolate


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Lava lamps


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

monorail


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Notebooks


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ostriches


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Papa smurf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tokidoki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uppers with Downers, let them fight it out! :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valves that FAIL


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Water bottles with cute designs


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

X-Men theme song (the 90's cartoon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blaming others for my problems :kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cookie cutters in cute shapes


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Dogs!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Eclipses


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

French Vanilla Cappuccinos


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Google


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hurricanes out in the middle of the ocean and away from people!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Intergalactic travelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Lollipops. Especially starburst ones.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mondays (cuz I usually have them off lol)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

October 31st


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Smoked meats


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Umbrellas :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yahoo messenger


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zebra pattern


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atlases


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Crackling fireplace sounds


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dandelions that you can make wishes on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny movies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Heinz tomato soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illusions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back on a warm evening.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maple leafs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oranges


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet mind times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny days


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Tracking service on shipments


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Union betwixt man and penguin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla pudding


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Weetabix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones that are in tune


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

ZZ Top


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple pie


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful bodies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

cheesecake


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Dirty women


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Horatio Caine from C.S.I: Miami.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ignatius J Reilly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

June sunshine


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kola bears


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mango margaritas


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Orange


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Peanut Butter'


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quests


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Rapping grannies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Smoothies


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Thunder storms


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Uzbeks


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Vibraphones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whales


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

xenomorphs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero chance of rain 8)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Almond butter


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Baseball


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Cats


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Unicorns


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh what lol sorry guys, i viewed the wrong page number HAHA


Dogs


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Fixing things


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Grapes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ink in my pen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jeans


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

kittens


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Northern Pike


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Peach the cat I suppose


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rainy days, usually


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Starlings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Table tennis


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Universal remotes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Weeping willows


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arithmetic


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Bagpipes


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dragons


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fashion


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello Taplow, nice to see you.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

iPads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Killing it


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Morning runs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pudding


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quest bars warmed up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolled oats (oatmeal)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sand.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Tiramisu


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Unction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xylophone discount stores


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Zach braff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beaches


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

The *C*ure


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Duck song


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Energy efficient air conditioners and other appliances.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foxes


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Gory movies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hills


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Ian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Killing people's dreams


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Learning (new) things.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Monsters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

nicknames


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Odessey and Oracle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pork chops that have been stuffed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen (band)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reptiles


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sugar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venus Flytraps


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> Weeping willows - very graceful


Agreed. My favorite tree or at least close to it.

X-Files


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Yellow is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alligator kisses :eek


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cupcakes


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Elephant Ears


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Flint - The stone


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Geckos


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hockey puck gum


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Iced coffee from McDonalds.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Java


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitsune


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lager


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic tricks


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Oranges


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Quasimodo from The Hunchback of Notre Dame. He's just such a trooper.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rainbows


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tiramisu


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Uvarovite


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Vinyl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Zebras !


----------



## twinpeas (Jun 29, 2014)

Ariel by Sylvia Plath


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

baklava


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Cake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eels


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Graham cracker crumbs


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icing on cakes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Jesus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

King size beds


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Golden Wheat said:


> Dog's tail thumping involuntarily because a happy thought has occurred to the dog


Nice.

Lying down


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nike


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Omegle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parodies of songs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quest bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Taking Golden Wheat for a walk on a swept pathway after a fall of snow. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncooked ice cream :um


----------



## Black Tangled Heart (Jul 20, 2014)

Sleeping


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Tanning


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Walking


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Yakka Mountain lol.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Zombie movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and mushrooms


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banana cake


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cats


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Dumb movies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fresh breezes


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Grey skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror movies


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting stories


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kermandie falls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Nose piercings


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oatmeal for dinner :b


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Popcorn


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wallowing in treacle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas cookies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## Amanda1993 (Aug 2, 2014)

Zumba workouts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and mushrooms


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

banana bread


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Donald Duck


----------



## Amanda1993 (Aug 2, 2014)

Facebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham in my beans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Knickers


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Listening to music


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Moments of peace


----------



## pos (Aug 6, 2014)

Anime


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Oblivio said:


> Moments of peace


Nachos and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon rain :rain


----------



## Lelaina (Dec 28, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Playdough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Rock music


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Solo Travels


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Unction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Word Games


----------



## kaltak (Aug 8, 2014)

Xavier's head


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Yard


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

ziggurat


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apple trees


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Bee's


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Cats


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Donkey Kong


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Eeyore (spelling?) from Winnie The Pooh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Games


----------



## kaltak (Aug 8, 2014)

Handwritting


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Igloos


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Kittens


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Lemons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music! :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos (especially homemade)


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Octopus aka calamari


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Peanut butter


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Roses


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Tater tots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Venom (the drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winking smiley's


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xylophones


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Yo yos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus with mushrooms


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

cats


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Days off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ghosts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too! :evil


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Aww.. I got "I" last time I came here..

Ice skating


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Juice


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kissing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Monkeys


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

New notebooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Playing the piano


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Rain


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Siberian Huskies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salads


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Violets


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watching TV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yahoo messaging my online friends. :duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Apocalyptic futures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Balloons


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carnivorous plants


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Dried mangos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality :door


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Friendly dinosaurs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Granite carvings


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot sauce


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumping on my bed


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lizards


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mini Golf


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice...ish people


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Wax lips


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Pasta


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Quiet places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sausage sandwhich om nom nom


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Tits


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unleashing my inner power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanquishing my enemies! :duel


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walnut trees


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Xmen


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yankee candles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zhevra mounts


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

Alex and Ani bracelets


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bunnies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Copper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Day planners


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Epidote


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fall leaves


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

grapes ( red or black seedless ones)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Igloos ( lol)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jackalopes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kinetic energy generated by rubbing my thighs together.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

menthol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Night Walking


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Otters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Perfume


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Howls moving castle


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Queen of Hearts (Card)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sex....... with guess who?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Unicorns!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

VitaTops


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

xtra time


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

zinc plated things , like that mild blue silvery shineyness !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus with mushrooms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Baking


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cake


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dogs


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Flapjacks


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hammocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Impersonating a rock :stu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jasper


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

kayaking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lapidary


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mushrooms


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nile Monitors


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

potato chips (we call them crisps in UK)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quartzite


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

rhubarb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow falling


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trying new hobbies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Violin~I love listening to it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking stick insects


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yodeling involuntarily when nervous in social situations.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoos with animals. :duck


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

apple schnapps


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Baths


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Calcite crystals


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ducks in my bath :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Everlast. Used to take long, scenic walks while listening to his music on my mp3 player.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fajitas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The guy in the Gremlins movie. Gave you 2 G's for the price of one there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham in my lima beans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Iguanas


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Jama days (lounge pants man)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Krispy Kremes. But they don't sell them anywhere around here anymore. :/ Well, at least my thighs thank them for that.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maple flavoured peanut butter


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^^Mmm... That sounds REALLY good! 

Nonpoint's Hands Off. That song helps me get going when I'm tired, take out my frustrations when I'm pissed, get my good mood started when I'm ready to have fun...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Queen of England


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rabbits


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Six


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

xevious.. old nintendo game...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Titties


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Who doesn't 

Umbrellas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venus fly traps


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x-tra strong mints.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ZINC..... and things plates with zinc... love that bluey silvery-ness. !


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> xevious.. old nintendo game...


You dont know the alphbet! Marko


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Arangatangs


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Kelebek said:


> You dont know the alphbet! Marko


lol I thought I were supposed to start new word with the letter the last one ended with.. hehe 

bananas..










haha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eclipses ( solar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freckles on girls


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

granary bread


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

haagen dazs


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It 
I like it .


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Jolly ol fellows


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kite flying


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon flavoured desserts


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Myself :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Numbers


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

potato crisps


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Quiz's


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Sockpuppets


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trails that go to exciting new places


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ungulates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vinegar on chips ( French fries)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

X-tra strong mints.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple Schnapps.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Catfish - both as food and as interesting fish


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eastern garter snakes


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Flossing, are you doin that.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gold nuggets


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

holding my own.....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imitating a rock


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

joyful people


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

knocking someones door..... then running away !!!! :eek LOL


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lipstick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nuts - pistachios, actually :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon rain


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Prostitutes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quality


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxing on my deck in the sunshine.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

tea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unusual animals


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Vodka


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x-tra strong mints.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zebra mussels being eradicated from the Great Lakes(They are a non native species)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Arsenal FC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Colour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking rum & coke :drunk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fajitas ( mexican . mmmm yummy )


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

grapes ( black seedless ones)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Iodine... love that deep violet, purple vapor. looks so cool !  Plus my thyroid likes it too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jasper


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiwi fruits


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Making out, using my mind of course.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios!


----------



## CelineAdler (Oct 31, 2014)

Quiet mornings.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Raspberries....


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Strawberries


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tortilla Chips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Underground caves


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Velvet suits


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Warburtons Bread


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Xylophone players, concerned and dedicated, who help and cheer up elderly people living in residential care by giving long xylophone concerts whilst displaying their genitals at every opportunity. Admittedly it probably doesn't happen very often.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Zulus, they're the future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Butter on toast


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Crisps ( potato chips)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing bananas :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

echoes


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Fans - ts getting hot here.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ghirardelli chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

home


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Initiation of a eating session.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Accidents


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Justification.... being proved correct.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

lemon juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

messages from friends


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nature walks


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Opiates


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Queen sized beds!


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Santa Claus! :yay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trees


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Umbrellas?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Water fountains


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

X-men I guess :sus


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zebra pattern


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alphabet soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

books


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cider. apple, and that Kopparberg Swedish cider. Skol!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drinking :drunk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

edam cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror movies :hide


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Iodine. I love that funky, purple, floating vapour.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jiuce from fruits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Luna bars


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Moscow Mule cocktail.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nature


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Otters


----------



## JohnS94 (Dec 2, 2013)

Philosophy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quilts on a cold night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vilamoura


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Windmills


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x-tra strong mints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are nice to animals


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

astro


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banjo catfish - Type of small catfish. No relation to the banjo minnow fishing lure :b


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Cuteness


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

enchiladas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fridays


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hell, Michigan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Jerusalem96 (Nov 22, 2014)

KhanAcademy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon sherbet sweets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nighttime......


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oreos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pjs


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Qantas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sandwiches


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yellow snow.

:stu I didn't know what to put!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

you


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zinc. I like the bluey silvery shiny-ness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and mushrooms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Boots


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

crisps ( potato chips)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Doing nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality :door


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fajitas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gold being found by me


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Having nice, quiet me time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isolation (at times)


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

justice


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

kind people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*lemons!*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not having any homework for tomorrow


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

orange juice and vodka...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plotting world domination! :twisted


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quiet and peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

SAS forums


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tasty treats


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Urban Planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

*****s - (and I don't know why that's censored.)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I guess I'll never know what you like :cry

Xbox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Zoo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

applesauce


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Burgers


----------



## ShadowWraith (Dec 17, 2014)

Cranberry juice


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Ds


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Eject button on old VHS players


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Fairies!


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

time to think


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Garnishes (salad)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hot Pockets


----------



## HighStrung (Sep 26, 2014)

Icicles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

kind folks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Misogyny


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Novocain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Parsley, even though it's terrifying.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Queen Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading sci fi books


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sonic


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

umbrellas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing on a falling star (I always wish it'll land on someone I don't like! )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X targets met and exceeded


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Yoghurt smeared on breasts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Adriana Lima photos.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Baking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carving stone and wood


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Doritos!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Escalators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giggling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

laughing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nestle crunch


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals (my birthstone)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

peppermint bark


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

soft blankets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ur mama :kma


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Vagina


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Wabbit Season


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra dessert (on special occasions)


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Yolks (from eggs--they are so yummy but fatty!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zippers that work!


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

apples


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bread


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Carrots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

daytime!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eels


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fish (to look at, not eat)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Germ killing soaps


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Italian cheese bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around :kma


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Keepsakes


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Lucius Malfoy :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mini donuts


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nachos


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Octavarium


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

purple dahlias


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

raspberry iced tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

spinach omelettes


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Turtles


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Uranuim 238 ... gives us electricity .


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Vanilla


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Waves at the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

yo granny's garden lol


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

The Legend of *Z*elda: A Link to the Past


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Barium


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Daisies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failure


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

guinea pigs


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hot chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kola bears


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

money


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nice people


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

oats


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pickles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet times


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Resting


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sleeping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

turtles


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

undressing


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

vintage clothing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

well-being


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

X-chromosome


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

young animals (and all others)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Accomplishments


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Butterflies


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Church


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dogs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Excellence


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Frozen daiquiris


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hometime


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ice cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jack o'lanterns


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Lollipops


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mangoes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Naps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orangutans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pillow fights


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Quails


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Raisins


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Scented candles


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Traveling


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Ultra sexy girls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violets


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Waterlilies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

x-rated movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow Labradors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

applesauce


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

bourbon biscuits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati chili dip


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dinner Time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eggplant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fresh air


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Grapes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Hats that are snazzy and jazzy, particularly fedoras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Knockers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen (band)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Road trips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

school


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

U-boats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very kind people


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

water chestnuts


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

xxx


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

yo granny's garden lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Apple pie with vanilla ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beach


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cream cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back and relaxing on the beach


----------



## Rainbow369 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lollipops


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

myself.  ( sometimes )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nice neighbors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pennsylvania


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quaker oatmeal added to meatloaf


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^interesting...

radish in salad


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Tying up my gf :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

velour pants


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

White Christmas


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x-tra strong mints


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

TenYears said:


> Tying up my gf :b


Me likey


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Yoga


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are nice to animals


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being sane :eyes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Carvel ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving others insane! :lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free stuff!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Gay people :lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummingbirds


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Iced Tea


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jazz


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kaleidoscopes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Malachite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing into the wind :um


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Quiet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rodents


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sonnets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

teal


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Upper level theater seats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venting my frustrations :wife


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watering cans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yo granny's garden


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Zombies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abalone Shells


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baby Back Barbequed Ribs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carving wood and stone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Free Hugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Halloween


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Iced Tea


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Jelly Belly Jellybeans


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kool Aid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lurking on various message boards


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Moonlit Snow


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Noodles


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orchestral Classical Music


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Pink


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet restaurants


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

reaching my goals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleep when I can get it.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

truthful people


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Understanding


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Venus - Seems like an interesting planet


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Waffles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Xylimba


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yo granny's garden


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Anything


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

British tv shows


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chilling


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

David Bowie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Enjoying a day off from work.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Flying to Disney World


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Garth Brooks' music


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hope


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Italian ices


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Journeys (aka road trips)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Keeping New Years resolutions.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Losing New Years resolutions


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol!

Making new friends


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nature


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Opening up a new book.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Pepsi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quitting a crappy job when you get a better one.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Retiring after winning the billion-dollar lottery


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^Haha, boy that would be nice.

Solving a difficult puzzle.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Trying new things


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Understanding a language other than your native one.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Visits to the North Pole to hand-deliver my wish list


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wish lists.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xylophone lessons (ok, maybe not)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yearning for something and then receiving it.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zoo


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Amusement park rides.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Beach


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Carrot cake


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Danish


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Earrings


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Flying


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Grapes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Holidays


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Koala bears


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Munchkins


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Napkins (due to Munchkin powder)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Orchestra


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Patriotism


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quiet reading areas


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Relaxing


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunny days


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tigers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Umbrellas on rainy days.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Waterfalls


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yogurt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zithers


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Any cat


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Blues Music


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Chemistry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foxes


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Going out with buddies


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

I love writing rap music. It's a way to get emotions out and feel proud of it. I wish I had the confidence to perform my lyrics in front of other people...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jetpunk.com quizzes


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Killing time by looking up for anything on Google Images. Or else watching documentaries on Youtube.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Laughing uncontrollably until my eyes start to tear.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Maple syrup on french toast or pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon beaches


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty flowers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remembering what I entered the room to do.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

LolaViola said:


> Pretty flowers





slyfox said:


> Foxes


Aliens


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tingles from asmr videos.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Unicorns if they existed in real life and had magic powers, I suppose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vowels


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Waterfalls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zooming in my car


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Apples


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dogs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Encouragement


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hot tea


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

Ice Cream


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jelly w/ PB & Bread


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kodak


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Long road trips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mississippi Mud Ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal gourmet cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quiet relaxing time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tinned Peaches


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Uncooked vegetables usually


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

Vegetables that are cooked unusually


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wine in food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra chocolate


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ysl!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

anal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cookies


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Doughnuts


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Evolution.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Grapes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot, dry summers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indigo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

June sun angles


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Kebab


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Marshmallows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New Clothes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oldies But Goodies Songs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Purple


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Rain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

starburst


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugly dolls


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vinyl Records


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Water


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Xylophones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youth and feeling young


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zip Lock Storage Bags


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

A movie with plot twist


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bagels


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

chocolate shakes


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Daydreaming 0


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Easter Eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fireflies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Giant Tiger


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Icing on cake


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Joking around


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Kleenex


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

oranges


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pet stores


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

red peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (band)


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Violin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking sticks - The insect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of ice cream :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yo-yos that automatically come back up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras with stripes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Comedy movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving other people crazy :eyes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

eBay


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

French toast bagels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy endings :cry


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ice Cream


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jungles


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Can't be arsed to go to last page, ill just say I like quirkyness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading sci-fi books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two lips :kiss:


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Unwrapping gifts.


----------



## mistylouwho (Aug 30, 2015)

vegetables (I really do).


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wolves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra helpings of lasagna :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yawning when I need to go to sleep!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yearly goals


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zipping fast down the highway.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arithmetic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Catfish. Both as food and as interesting fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting messages from friends


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

Hoarding unnecessary objects...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitsune


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Music


----------



## jasminemd20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nachos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sweater dresses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tangerines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

VW


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up after a good night sleep


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

xoxo written in a card or letter.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

zen-like repose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Bunnies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Catfish


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electric eels


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

feeling happy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

feeling good


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

June days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

milkshake


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

opening presents


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Quaker oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading sci-fi books


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Youthful energy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras with stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus with mushrooms


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bagels


----------



## tiacxx (Jul 23, 2015)

Coffee.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving other people crazy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Europe


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

frozen margaritas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

giggling


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Havaianas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Innie belly buttons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

killing time relaxing in the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## REPO (Mar 28, 2015)

Mac & cheese w. pepper bacon


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

New clothes !


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oldies But Goodies Songs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

pumpernickel bagels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips to the store


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Riding around at night


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Unicorns <3


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Vaginas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Women :kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Women :kiss:


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

The X-files


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animated shows


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

BBQs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calling friends


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

DVDs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hair cuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl (band)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back every once in a while!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licking toads :kma


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos (homemade)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange sunsets


----------



## Kenyai (Oct 19, 2015)

Oreos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running the streets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shortbread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

time for sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Witches


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

*yup oreos*

xoxo's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assassinating my enemies in my video game


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Oct 22, 2015)

Banthas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili burgers


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies dying by my hand! :twak


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fredo Frogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giggling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl (band)


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Kitty cats! =^.^=


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Massages


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New music


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Opiates


----------



## TNick (Nov 2, 2015)

Psilocybin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet sleep


----------



## TNick (Nov 2, 2015)

Ramified microglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teetotaling ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utterly dominating my enemies >


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Vaccines


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Whirlpools


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Xylophones...


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Winter :/


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Yesterday


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Zorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Armchair quarterbacking


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Bewbies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disturbed (band)


----------



## Retrotastix (Nov 7, 2015)

eating chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Granary Bread


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instant messages


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KIPS - the Aussie word for NAPS


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon Greek Style Müller


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Magic


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'll just pretend that's an O like it should have been. :b

Parties :yay


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

mserychic said:


> Sleater-Kinney!!!!!!!!


They're amazing! Can't wait to see them next year!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights at home


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wacky humor


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Xxtra Flamin' Hot Cheetos

(Twice as spicy)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yarn in knots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animated movies


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Breaking things with a hammer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cuddling


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Finishing a book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting messages from my online friends


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hot chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jawbreakers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kissing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Laughing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mints


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nighttime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon rain


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Pizza


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quick doctors who don't leave you waiting in waiting rooms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sangria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Vacations


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

XFM (radio station I listen to)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo animals


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Apples


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Baked Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crispy bacon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dominoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

ELO


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

karenw said:


> ELO


 Fantastic music


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

generous people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hornwort


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inked women


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

June evenings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemons


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nights full of REST


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

ornate designs


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

penis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reptiles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stress free days


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Turtles


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ultraviolet rays?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Velvet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weird people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent music :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yawning when having trouble getting tired


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zoos


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Anatomy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Biology


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Fried Shrimp Po-Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Findedeux said:


> Fried Shrimp Po-Boy


 The next letter would be C for this game.

Calm mind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Determination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friendly faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on just about everything


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

That's hilarious I totally zoned out of that, haha....



millenniumman75 said:


> The next letter would be C for this game.
> 
> Calm mind


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream on my pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jogging


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

memorizing quirky lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty, crazy people :eyes


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Opiates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

page turning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relaxing in the sun


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ukuleles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volley ball


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking sticks (the insect kind). I suppose the wood kind are good as well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time with my online friends


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yawning when I am having trouble sleeping


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zoology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal crackers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

book stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracking up :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dozing off when I am trying to sleep


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

science


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dozing off when I am trying to sleep


Eating at new restaurants.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Why can't i edit posts?


French language.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^I think you need at least 50 posts before you can edit.

gingerbread cookies


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

hammocks


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Ice coffee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jutting out for a bit in the sun when it is out.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Keith Moon. And Kafka.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lava Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Numbers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oldies music


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Quartz stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading sci-fi books


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

snow falling (when I don't have to drive in it!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas on a rainy day


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

wallabies


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Xerneas, the pokemon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

young coconuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens abducting the crazies :eyes


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Butterbeer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean air


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Documentaries about nature


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eating.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Faster speeds when running.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Geckos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror movies


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Icees


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jalapenos


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Kites


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lobster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Navel Oranges


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Octavia von seckendorff's theme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn opcorn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Quirkiness


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Rain.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

salad


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Toes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

victories over SA


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasted Lives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yawns when I need to go to sleep.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

zoo animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acoustic music


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Billy goats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Comfortable clothes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Donuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

eBay


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Fantasy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting messages from friends


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Hats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Zombies :kma


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Jazz.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself :door


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

La-Z-Boy recliners



Toad Licker said:


> Getting messages from friends


I read that as, "Getting massages from friends" and thought wow, he's got a good thing going!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie



CharmedOne said:


> I read that as, "Getting massages from friends" and thought wow, he's got a good thing going!


Yeah, that would be some awfully nice friends lol. Nice to see you again girl. :duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Night walking


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Olives. Especially Kalamata. Or almond stuffed olives.



Toad Licker said:


> Yeah, that would be some awfully nice friends lol. Nice to see you again girl. :duck


Thanks, it's been a lot of fun to be back. :smile2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Puppies!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

the sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncomplicated relationships.



millenniumman75 said:


> Puppies!


Yes! So much cuteness!


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

vector graphics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

World of Tanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*Y*ou'll never know... :evil

But seriously, folks...

Young Guns
(Great cast: Emilio Estevez, Kiefer Sutherland, Lou Diamond Phillips, Charlie Sheen, Dermot Mulroney, Casey Siemaszko, Terence Stamp, Jack Palance)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Great movie. 

ZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Anime


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Blue.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creepy movies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Friend/s


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Gwen Stefani. (Blake is a knucklehead tho)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping friends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jinxing my enemies :twisted


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

KA-BAR Knives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moonlight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean sounds


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Peonies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Restful sleep


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Slushies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tanning when it not blistering hot outside.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

vineyards


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Warm weather


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

X when you can play it in a good spot in Scrabble and you're not stuck with it at the end of the game.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zippers that glide


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Autumn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being there when my enemies are vanquished


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Children being anywhere that I am not


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Dark grey.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality :eyes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

friendly people


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

golden sunsets


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

heartfelt gestures


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back on the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

New cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean sounds


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quarterbacks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Staying in touch with people I care about.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trying my best
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm swimming waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Yagami Light ._.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bowling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

children (sometimes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days with sunshine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eagles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fresh air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Having a hot relaxing bath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

June days!


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Kittens! ♥~♥ (I bet I'm so original xD)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Level 15


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

*MYSTERY!!*







and MATURE men.







:laugh:
because I'm childish & hate to lose.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neatness


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

palm trees


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Quotes of inspiration :3


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

ribbons for my hair


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Shortcake.
and any other cakes! 








​


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Truth........


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Umbrellas..cause it means its raining!


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Velvet cake.
cake, cake, cake!
















​


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Watermelon Sherbert


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Xtra toppings on ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt, frozen or otherwise.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebras

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Arrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blues Traveler :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool air


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Donuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Emergency kit, emergency lamp.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Halo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instant karma (at least when it happens to other people )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jogging


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Mud


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New clothes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pigs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet nights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Robbing Stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Typing

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

underlining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Violet & Daisy (movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whales


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXacto knife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zooming down the highway


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

watching, waiting...you, my dear,are in total control :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adblockers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Board games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collecting music


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Deoxyribonucleic Acid

and Doritos...Doritos are good.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fig granola bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hating People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Introversion


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Journeys


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindness

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laying out in the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New clothes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange in cologne.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace and quiet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet mind at night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing summer days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Silence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ultraviolet protection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and orange juice :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm water for swimming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yawning when I know I need sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Avian Creatures


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Being noticed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Creativity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving others crazy :kma


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Enthusiastic people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giggling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade nachos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Infused water


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nachos 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pets 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet nights


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Resting


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Sitting outside


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual things


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Velvet


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Winter! <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylophones that are in tune.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yards with green grass


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Zebras.

I also hate the letter Z, because I can't come up with anything but Zebras...or Zombies.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Animals


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bush, Kate


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Chocolate


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Daydreaming


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Elves. 

Well, I like to hate them. :bat


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Fridays!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apples with worms in them.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Apples with worms in them.


Emmm? :rofl

Ewww


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Emmm? :rofl
> 
> Ewww


 :lol - Having to correct myself in this thread.....that's what I get for not refreshing or paying attention!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Hull, England*...I don't know why, but I do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Junkers Ju 87


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon Bat'leths


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Liking things.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New technology (usually)

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Oceans.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Qwent


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Rookie (Halo Games....)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Tangerines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Voldemort


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

XCOM


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Yucatán


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Alkaloids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful sunny days 8)


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Chocolate


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ducks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easy weekends


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fudge Icing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

hot fudge sundaes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Marshmallows in hot chocolate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts on a sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old western movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Potatoes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

restful nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The New Forest


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

understanding people


----------



## fifikse (Feb 1, 2017)

worry about the future


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X X 

for eyes - meaning SLEEP not DEATH :lol :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow roses 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Zeppelin. Led Zeppelin.

Bond. James bond.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banana cream pie.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Collectibles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days without stress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eight hours of sleep


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fig Newtons

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gammon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hippies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indian summers


----------



## fifikse (Feb 1, 2017)

hallucinations


----------



## fifikse (Feb 1, 2017)

OMG! J! sorry... 

joy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kind people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lip gloss


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

2% Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals (my birth stone)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

purple nail polish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Salads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tool (band)


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Umbrellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

x marks the spot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC (band)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Balmy evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool videos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Diamond ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fans on hot days!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Duplicate post! 

Gusts of wind on hot days!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hippies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesca Hoop (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindle Fire

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noise of a fan at night


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Pineapples. (why am i doing this right now when i have to study)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorns


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Victories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching sci-fi movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yelp reviews


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

zeppolis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astronomy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being sane :eyes


----------



## Angelin (Feb 15, 2017)

Cerulean


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Forts (the pillow kind!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Angelin (Feb 15, 2017)

Home made cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

keurig coffee maker


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Muffins 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

not getting a 10 but getting a 9.83 for my assessment. *dabs*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pekinese dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

quitting cigarets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet nights

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

8888 said:


> Quiet nights
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk





Toad Licker said:


> Relaxing


You guys screwed up the rotation I already did Q :laugh:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Soothing music

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time to myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underlit rooms at night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Willy Wonker chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zebras


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Alternative rock


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Car chase scenes in movies


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Dinosaur Jr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earphones


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

French fries crisps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gardens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

ilot eyeshadow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping into the water


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Knickerbockers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon Drizzle Cake


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Messing around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Needles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Peppers on my pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

QVC shopping channel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rising Appalachia (band)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swords


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teal things

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Uzi nine millimeeta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-tra money

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoology

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry pancakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cinnamon


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

decalcomania/derivatives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Fidelity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash browns


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Icy poles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Kavinsky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Landscape Photography


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Old villages


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

pita bread


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toads to lick


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Time to myself


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Underwear


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

vorticism


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Wood


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

^xylology


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

zumbooruks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A lot of $$


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

blandiloquence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool weather


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Daisies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good news


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hide and Seek game


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jump roping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kimonos

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lazy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Money

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nature


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oxygen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pranks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet fans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodent Free Businesses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sound sleep


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The lake district


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Uplifting music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very quiet music

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weirdness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

xis


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Youporn :stu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebras

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A+ on my transcript


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Butterflies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Candy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Edam Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gusty wind on a hot day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hamburgers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Igloo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping into bed (gently :lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

KFC


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lazy afternoons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quietness


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rice pudding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Silver


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tofu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to relax


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hugs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voice Acting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winding down when I am tired.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Xiomara <-- that name if i ever have a daughter. love it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

zero no tsukaima (anime)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Alex and Ani bracelets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Breakfast cooked


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Coconut anything


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

The weekend!!!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dad

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ears!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fun


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

gray nail polish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

junk food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knives


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Long drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ornaments for Xmas


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Pears


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quavers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rest


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

shoe shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

variety


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXfoliation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt burst cheerios


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zzz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BBQ's


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

coach handbags


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days without stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Egg foo young

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

grape jelly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing good news


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons music


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle corn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Music


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

neat handwriting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty girls


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

QVC shopping channel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Summer breezes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tons of candy


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Underwater Exploration


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

voting


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni and cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yelling inside the car


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

zebra striped clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acrobatics


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Breakfast

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chilled drinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drum solos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Electric fans


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fall foliage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ironed clothes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Love

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

moccasins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Neverland

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Parking spot availability


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet times


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

rainy cuddles..


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Series 5 of Orange is the new Black.


----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

Tigers <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Vinalla ice cream

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing t-shirts


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Xochimilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zzzzz's


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Amazon Prime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bright faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatting with online friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Entertainment


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Freckles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Golf

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jugglers


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Keychains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing :lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Michael Kors handbags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Naps


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Oranges.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Polivoks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet times


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

Radiohead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smileys


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teal tops

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unreleased music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violets

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

x-rated films (hey, I'm just being honest)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yodeling


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoning out as I try to go to sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assassin's


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chase scenes in movies


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

End zones


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Free shipping & handling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot, dry summers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon bat'leths


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Loads of fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No Homework


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Oreos (....occasionally..).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quarter collection


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Rollercoasters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sugar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tattoos on other people


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ukulele


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violets

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wandering around places with hardly any people


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

XTalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Youtube

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoos with animals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Bbq chicken 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Daffodils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants ears


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Facial Wash


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Home


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iodized salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerky


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Krusty the Klown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Landscape Photography


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Makeup 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Novels


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ornamental plants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sleeping 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underwater exploration


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing t-shirts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xs in words


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Astronomy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Barney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easy evenings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Flavorful food

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Having a peaceful Sunday afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ink in my pen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jumping out of my chair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike bars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lion's


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

music


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not being late to any form of gatherings


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Offers of free food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Presents


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quietness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rest and relaxation

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trying hard

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

X-rays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## johnbflipper (Apr 10, 2017)

having a meaningful conversation


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Anchors


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

breathing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cashews


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fan breezes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Golf

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Halo

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isolation (at times)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes that are funny


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

killing pests such as mosquitoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Making connections with others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal with peanut butter


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Playing board games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot (band)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rosemary on roast potatoes.


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unending breezes on a hot day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra stuff


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apples


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Apples with peanut butter


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

blue skies


----------



## nekineko (Mar 4, 2017)

cats!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Disturbed (band)


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

excitement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried eggs


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Icing!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jedi knights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicking back when I have the chance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Late nights


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mint Sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca219 (Jun 30, 2012)

Orgasms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Poetry

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

quick service


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Rhubarb and custard sweets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

trail mix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unique usernames on forums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiltshire Ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yawning when I am having trouble sleeping!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ant killing


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Being accepted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Errors fixed


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fluffy cats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes that are funny


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Knitting 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Late nights to myself


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle dishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Open eateries when I am hungry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pine trees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet times


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Road trips 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow globes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tall trees


----------



## Syllid (Apr 22, 2017)

Underdogs


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

vanilla buttercream frosting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoos with animals


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Animals

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Breakfast foods


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eclairs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Garage sales

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hills


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Instant noodles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Kit Kats

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava rocks


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Movie theaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Produce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Soaking in the tub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turtles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrellas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vintage Homeware


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild and crazy girls


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

xerox machines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yards with fences


----------



## Vadimchik (May 1, 2017)

Hiking in serene nature


----------



## Vadimchik (May 1, 2017)

**Realizing I derailed the thread

Uh, zoology...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Artwork prior to being finished


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being crazy :eyes


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

coconut rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daydreaming


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Electricity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny jokes :lol


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

Google home


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy days of childhood


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian Ice


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Nighttime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Pears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

teal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

voting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Xbox

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alphabetical games


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beauty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clones


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Designers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil smileys >


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

French fries 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

honking if I'm lonely at night


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Intoxication


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Keychains from different parts of the world (I collect them).


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lime Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal music :evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No interruptions while I sleep


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oven baked tofu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puns


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

QVC clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relief from stress


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Singing loudly when I'm alone in the house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad licking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utter nonsense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulcans


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Walks through the park.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni and cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow flowers


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Zebras xD

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bravery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Files organized


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot, dry days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jaws (movie)


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Knitting

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Music!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oldies music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxation


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

stress free days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Under the shade relaxing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Volcanic eruptions!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely nice days


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yarn latchook rugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Air that's fresh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Birds

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hailstorm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice cubes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lip gloss

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Making progress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New collectibles 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Open communication


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Penguins

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quiet time to myself.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Relaxing

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sleep

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tan skin


----------



## charlietart886 (Aug 1, 2016)

Umbrellas when it's raining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Monies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow slime

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bargains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry smoothies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs that don't bark


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

evil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Helping people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Initiating conversation sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

June days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kind puppies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

My mom

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New clothes


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Original movies 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pranks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing days


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sun

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teal accessories

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Visiting therapy dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Weekends.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Yoghurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arrows


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue skies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dimes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elastoplast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glands that aren't swollen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hobbits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my pancakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Bars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pot pies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet Rooms


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Roast Beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable soup


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Water slides/chutes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheese in my mac & cheese


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yawning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Bike riding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calls from my mom


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Dogs, every dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Vanilla cookies 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Haargen-Dazs Baileys ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illusions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes that are funny


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Kissing under the mistletoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Musing...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean breezes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pranks played on others


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quiet times...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing days


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Silent music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Understanding people (people that are understanding/considerate)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yanking my grey matter strings


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

'Za 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Butter Scones, with fresh cream and raspberry jam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Day dreaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evenings alone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fidget toys


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Grapes


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Ham & cheese toasties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loners


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Music 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Opals

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

U-2


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Storms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked Dinners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Zoology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astronomy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful scenery


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

coconut chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing smileys :banana


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Erasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

groundhogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hassle free days


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

idealizing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kind people


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Learning


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mailboxes full of postcards


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

noodles with chili sauce and fried tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange sherbet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Poetry

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Restful sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

tiny houses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violets


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Water that's filtered 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Yayo (the LDR song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Car chase scenes in movies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going out to buy music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hunting for hidden treasure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isolation (at times)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Keeping promises.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mail


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

noise canceling headphones


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

ok go videos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parties :yay


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Quarters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Silence


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

teal anything


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Underdogs


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Spicy Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow duckies


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

Zelda


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Animal Collective


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Chorizo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner being on time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eating

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting my troubles


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

golfing a par 3 9-hole course in the early morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Family guy!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Organization


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Punk Blue Highlights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reading things


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Starry nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Umami


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volley ball


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Wingin' it


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

X-Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arrows


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloudy days (sometimes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner being on time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eating lunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny jokes :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Green Grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash browns and eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon Bat'leths


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lemon trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Matching socks


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

nothing


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Questions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

symbiosis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni & cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero bad news


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Alone time.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Brownies

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs on my hash browns


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Fishsticks" - Filburt


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

My doggo :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halestorm (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagination


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

jam on savory crepes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Lemon Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuisances dealt with


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Open Heart (tv show)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puppies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings by myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

soap bubbles tickling toes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad licking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Watermelon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra spicy food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Jun2786 (Jul 30, 2017)

apples


----------



## Jun2786 (Jul 30, 2017)

baklava


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

_Crinkly fries _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing evil smileys :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies being vanquished :duel


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Finding funny comments on the Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting messages from friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hide & seek


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

John Maus' music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laser pointers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean breezes


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really good days


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Skinks


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Tartlets

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusually odd things


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Viva paper towels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallpapers on my desktop


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra cuddles from my dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Apples.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Brains (chomp chomp xD)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creepy movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Ecology


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Furry friends

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haunted houses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl (band)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kingdom Come by The Civil Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

music videos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Narnia


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Octopus in soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach cobbler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet ppl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Stories (reading)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Time travel concepts y theories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Friend (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra chocolate syrup on my vanilla ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air conditioners on hot days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathing clean air


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaming


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Gummy worms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

New car smell


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Octopuses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Readjusting for the posts above. 

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

mocha cappuchino, the 5th secret chocolate of Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## RuralJuror (Aug 13, 2017)

Pineapple ofc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Rain drops hitting a tin roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wonderfilled (Oreo anthem)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yesterday's dessert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Alfredo pasta with olives, mushrooms, and steamed zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fig bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting messages from friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

helping people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kangaroos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having to make my bed if I don't want to


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Organization


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pandas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Reptar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skating Polly (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Under garments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volume control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warnings before people show up at my door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yippee Ki Yay mother ****er


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Zayn Malik's song, pillow talk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W root beer


----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)

Ben & Jerrys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yum!

Clean dishes


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Dogs that are chubby and lazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs on my hash browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting my troubles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to music stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham in my lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

International Travel


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Jell-o net


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers in banana pudding


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ornamental doodads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet times


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rechaeging my batteries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Typing in my journal

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Under the Bridge by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## crimsonpetal (Sep 14, 2017)

Vetiver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western omelettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yachts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero people showing up unexpected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arriving on time for appointments


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cash in my pocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daydreaming


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Eating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store to look at albums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hide & Seek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imelda May (singer)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just relaxing


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

kite photography


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Making pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nahko & Medicine for the People (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pandas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips out


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Resting my eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tinkering with computers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utterly destroying my enemies in video games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Video games


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Watergun fights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yesterday Once More by Carpenters


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple sauce


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Brownies: )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatting with friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dollar bill$


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

"Evil tongue" a sort of inside joke between me and a friend in high school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friendly people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting away from it all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hassle free days


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Intelligence.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl (band)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kool-aid?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshakes


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

noodles with miso and kale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Order and stability


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pacified kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quacking up :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relish on my hot dogs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Singing along my favorite songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder (sometimes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vulcans


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yummy foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You skipped a few letters. :duck :kma

Zero stress


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

(Haha, what was I thinking?)

Aldebaran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooler days


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dusk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy recipes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kingdom of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mornings


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not feeling anxious when going outside


----------



## Liviboo (Oct 9, 2017)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (singer)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Queen (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Real life friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silly people :kma


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The Time Machine (2002)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underwater exploration


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Volcanology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterfalls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yo-Yo Ma - Unaccompanied Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major, BWV 1007, Prelude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assassin's in my video games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondes, brunettes and redheads.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Catbug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donuts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Evilyn


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

folding houses


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^They are cool!

Giving gifts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Homemade burritos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hersey's)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lemony scents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nutter Butters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Peaceful Saturday nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen (band)


----------



## Lauti (Oct 15, 2017)

R5 (Band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping in


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

treats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volleyball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy pizza


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

yam biscuits with orange tea & honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aspergians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Catching dragonflies when I was a child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner being on time


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eating spicy noodles late at night while watching old cartoons I used to watch as a child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store to check out new albums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hide and seek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

loving people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not too hot days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ocean views

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Petting animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot (band)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Resting


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Science.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unusual talents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

August


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Home


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Icecream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmine Ash (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Laughing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not feeling anxious when I'm usually with people I know


----------



## BlueRobot (Oct 21, 2017)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Reading the funnies in the newspaper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna salad


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Being UNIQUE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good days


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Weeping willows


----------



## walkingthecow (Oct 29, 2017)

triangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras with stripes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterflies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark comedy movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

golf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey roasted almonds


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

iPhone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam (strawberry please)


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Kitties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looking for new music


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

NHL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oven baked cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pansies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ruby marshmallow bits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

small figurines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vintage photos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterfalls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra dessert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain :kma


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Zoos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Being annoying to my younger cousins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daydreaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fun games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts that are friendly


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Halloween_ - 1978


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

monarch butterflies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oven baked cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Privacy


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

Riddles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tons of ten dollar bills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Tournament (old video game)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## JonSnow1991 (Nov 15, 2017)

Zelda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bowling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Muliosys said:


> _(I'm new to this but I'm guessing after Z we start over? If not, sorry!)_
> 
> *Ad revenue. *:lol


Yes, after Z we start over.

Daises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

health


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi strawberry smoothies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moonlight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nighttime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oldies music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading sci-fi books


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanksgiving day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underwater


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Vanilla ((icecream))


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Windows open on a nice day


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Xbox (have never owned one tho)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleanliness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating pumpkin pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fight videos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

gerbils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream


----------



## Amyloht (Nov 25, 2017)

Jokes


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Kink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Mythology
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## Walt3r (Nov 26, 2017)

Qomic Books.
Nah, I'm kidding. Quests(?), like stories.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

teal tees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Thought (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcanoes that are dormant


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Werewolves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni and cheese


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Yodeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Arctic foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being sane :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Doom Metal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Fomorians


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

gooey fudge brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hobbits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imagination


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Jotunns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

licking ice cream off a cone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Munchkins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

naps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean sounds


----------



## TinChe (Dec 1, 2017)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quests in video games


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sand castles


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Three toed sloth


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

undivided attention when I need a listening ear


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Vikings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale (band)


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Xasthur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy dessert


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra print clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assassin's in video games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bankrupting people in Monopoly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collecting new music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting my troubles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

going shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holograms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

looking up information on my hobbies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic tricks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

never being bored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pearl Jam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet movie theaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raiding the fridge for leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tweeting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

vertcoin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm days


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

X-Men: The Animated Series


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## hypermusefan (Dec 7, 2017)

Z ball Dragon


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

archery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bowling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Class lectures


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Driving at high speeds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eclairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny jokes


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Gobstoppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holidays


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juicy hamburgers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kite flyin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money in my pocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nighttime


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Pigs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quilts


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Rest


----------



## Felidae (Feb 25, 2014)

Silk nightgowns


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Tigers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

under-priced bargains


----------



## Cook38 (Dec 10, 2017)

Val Kilmer in Tombstone


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Wyatt Earp in Tombstone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Cook38 (Dec 10, 2017)

Zeppole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ani DiFranco (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beating boss levels in video games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheese fries


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Dogville


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Hysterically laughing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immediate satisfaction


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jellybeans


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Killing Moon by Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

my mother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

onion pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace and quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tuna melts


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Umbrellas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very quiet music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing t-shirts and blue jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcitement


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow abstract paintings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo's with animals


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

A good nap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbarians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Diogenes barrel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## cami99 (Dec 3, 2017)

galaxy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headphones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illusionists


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jewelry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Meatloaf


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Not socializing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

peace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

quick service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

using the computer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacation time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yahtzee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoos that are nice to animals

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Archery


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Benches... lonely ones of course.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheesecake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner being on time


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Eating a good cheeseburger every now and again.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

franz kafka


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

global connections (I talk to people online from every continent)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing good news


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^Agreed

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)

Narcos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Otters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Parking spots


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet restaurants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rush (band)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sugar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unlimited time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xciting news


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

Yoyos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Available parking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

being happy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

delicious food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy recipes


----------



## thinkr (Dec 29, 2017)

****ing


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gym equipment!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Klipspringers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mailing postcards to friends


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

nutmeg and bananas in oatmeal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

old postcards


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pure grace perfume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raspberry jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usual routine days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing t-shirts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophone music


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

yoga pants on a sexy mama


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

zoloft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aerosmith


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

butterscotch candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean bedroom


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eclipses


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

fruit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Groundhog Day


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational thoughts going away


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam on toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Little worries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milk and cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

oven baked pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phones that I don't have to lug around with me everywhere I go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Rest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trees


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very tasty food


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wives, as long as they aint mine amirite!? Haha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra sauce


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

yetis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate cake


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies being vanquished :twak


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fireflies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

House hunting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

indigo paintings


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

jars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kind people and animals


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Leaving work or the night


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

opportunities


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiet people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relish on my hot dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usual routine days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni and cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

air


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

balloon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

doodling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried eggs on my hash browns


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Gerbera (flowers)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holograms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

intellectual conversations


----------



## plumslices (Dec 11, 2017)

JoJo's Bizatte Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

puppies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips out and about


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Social media


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ukulele's in music (when done right)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volley ball


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

walking without vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely good days


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yelp reviews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anxiety going away


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving to the music store


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eating ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

going shopping in quiet stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too :banana


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

illnesses going away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jupiter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milking goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nerds candy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

old postcards


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

pillowcase for cuddling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quite nights


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

rainy nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Telling tall tales to my kid cousins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding new things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt With M&Ms


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

zip up hoodies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arithmetic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Balloon animals


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

corn casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner being on time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends to chat with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hungry Lucy (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indians


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon Bat'leths


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

loving myself


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

morning glories


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

pineapple


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Oranges


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

peanut butter


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Quagmire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tool (band)


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

udon miso soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

visits from old friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing blue jeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yogurt (frozen)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoo animals


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

aloe tea


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Booze


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Chocolate milk


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eggplant with garlic sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flyleaf (band)


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Guinea pigs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunting dragons in my video game


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

iced coffee on a hot day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindle Fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laziness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mellow people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No spammers or trolls


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Orange juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pen pals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading good news


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Sunshine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

zinfandel wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All my enemies dropping dead :yay


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Buffalo wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doing digital art


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fight videos


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gryffindor


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hopscotch


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian seasoning


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Jazz


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

kimonos


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

La La Land


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Marzipan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No stress


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Oxygen canister explosion resulting in my death.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

animated movies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is alphabetical so q

quiet movie theaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rooting for my favorite team


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

snacking on sandwiches with a sorceress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

understanding friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

yams in coconut gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra print leggings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aerosmith


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

big lottery winnings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean air to breathe


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

da men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant ears


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

friendly people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Giraffes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

helping people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Moment (band)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jumbles (the word puzzles)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kerli (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

laughing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal music :boogie


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

nugget prospecting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

people helping each other


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sugar cravings going away


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

The work day ending


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal (old video game)


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vinyl records


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

walking in the park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yanking your chain :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adding new music to my collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Buying stuff


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coach handbags


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

desserts


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Every cat I come across


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

French Toast


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Gourmet Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heather Nova (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around with friends


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

keeping up with current events


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monkeys


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nutella


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Oasis~ The Band


----------



## TwilightSymphony (Jan 28, 2018)

Perfect Blue, the 1998 anime film.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot (band)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

relaxing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

sandals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

velour pants in the winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching my favorite tv shows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni and cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aliens


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beanies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

easy logic puzzles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends to chat with online


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

geology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Identical twins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jousting


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mystery boxes


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omelettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puppets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quick meals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roofs with no leaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time to myself


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unique clothing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very helpful mentors


----------



## Rosebard (Feb 4, 2018)

wildly waving my arms while dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aerosmith


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

baked potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cream corn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

depression going away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eliminating stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fresh mangoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good news


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haunted Places


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

imagine dragons music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslides (Mar 3, 2013)

jumping around to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Knock knock jokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making trips to music stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Odors Eliminated


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pink shirts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rational people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

stuffed shells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Uniforms (especially nurses uniforms) lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

whale watching


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely nice people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yesterday's leftover dessert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz's :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evenings watching sports


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floors being clean


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

good times with friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Titties!

Sorry but I'm dyslexic so I get to write any old sh!te on here. I really do like tits though, and nipples, they're great too 

PS @Toad Licker Tool are awesome, although those aren't nearly my favourite lyrics of theirs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hehe, cool. This is an alphabetical game though. 

Jacks being wild


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kale chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milk and cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals (my birthstone)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn opcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Questions being answered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sunny days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tummy full of ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

understanding people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x shaped doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoos


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Amazon


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

Berries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili dogs


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## yuko (Sep 4, 2012)

fridays


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grated Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Moment (band)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Knowledge


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Lollies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

magical times


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Numerals


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Oxygen!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace and quiet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sand castles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tuna melts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usual routines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very pretty flowers growing in the garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winter going away :b


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-rays coming back normal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra print pants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Affection.


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Ben & Jerry's ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eastern goldfinches in my yard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French toast


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Galaxies far far away


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

helping people


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

incense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## InIsrahell (Jan 29, 2018)

Rain, affection, my friends


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Kittens


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

lava cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neat Notes


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Oreos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty Tops


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

queen sized beds


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

trading postcards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultra relaxing days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Windy nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Yukon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zebra Stripes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Amon

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ban thread. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner being on time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eating junk food without gaining weight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forums without trolls and spammers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gaining followers on Twitter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunger ending, in my own. (Almost dinner time :b)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice on the roads melting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

knock knock jokes (sometimes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mexican food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice days


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

Passionfruit too haha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quick meals


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ray-Bans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny days


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Trees.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultrababyfat (band)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very calm evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wooly mammoths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely nice people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Zoo animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC :evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birthdays :hb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Christmas at home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doodling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Free chit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Garden Gnomes


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

history


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegal Downloads


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam


----------



## genuris (Feb 28, 2018)

Harry Potter JKR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mixed nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Old friends reaching out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

repair shops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sound of sizzling bacon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trees providing a good amount of shade.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead monsters in movies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

victories over SA.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Weimaraner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams with cinnamon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzz's not being interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arriving to appointments on time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttered popcorn opcorn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chocolate cake.


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Dreary weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eels (band)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Files organized


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Giant desserts


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hawaiian Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice melting away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackyl (band)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ken (my cousin)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

multicolor rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

olive oil on pasta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peanut Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips to the store


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pilafs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summertime


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Time with my dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbroken promises


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voice overs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Zombie movies


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being king of my own palace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cash in my pocket


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter eggs


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Wigmore (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunting dragons in Skyrim


----------



## ephemeral skies (Jan 5, 2017)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jesca Hoop (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Knowledge

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Labradors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic shows


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

nice people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People who don't talk to me when I'm out and about. :duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbits


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey sandwiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Understanding other people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vests


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Waitrose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yoyos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra print pants


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

AmazingPhil.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathing clean air


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Cardigans


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

DKNY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eating chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hot Women


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jan & Dean


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kings Of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making friends


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nacho cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Office 2013


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pokkén Tournament DX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

QuickChek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Rap music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping in


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Trump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Underwear


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Victory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

World Wide Web


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Zero calories


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Avril Lavigne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Corn


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

D ick (spotted of course)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Furry friends (as in pets)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good days


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> Good days


Yeah, I've never had a good one this year.

Anyway, my word is Harlequin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immediate relief from stress


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Leopard print clothing


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Melodies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

purple clothes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quad Bikes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silly people :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trying new foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead hordes leaving my city alone...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

velour pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra time to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zig Zagging


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eric Clapton


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Frowning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Helicopters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illumination


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon Bat'leths


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mania going away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice sunny days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Plants


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Quality time spent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reading books


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

sandy beaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Thought (band)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cute kids


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Whale watching


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yarn that is soft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal crackers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chatting with online friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doodling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

giving gifts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immediate relief from stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam on toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hersey's)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long drives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music :boogie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Clothes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Playing hide and seek, at least when I was a kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

red raspberry smoothies


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

summer weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad licking :b


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

understanding family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veruca Salt (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching my favorite sports team


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-cellent food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are mean to animals being shut down


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Art


----------



## toca (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Jocko22 (Mar 26, 2018)

websites that let you contact members without 15 post minimums


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Chicharon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eagles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goofing around


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy times with family and friends


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Interconnected Ideas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Korean instant noodles


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lemon bars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

meatless burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

painting


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits (singer)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uncyclopedia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wandering about


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra peace and quiet


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

yellow hypergiant stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zany people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttered popcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clay


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dialga


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Essence of things.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall weather


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping friends


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Insights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes that are dark


----------



## TamieL33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Killing Floor (The PC game)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lovely flowers


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Margarita (the cocktail)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Oxygen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn opcorn


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Quahog (town in Family Guy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

spring weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees


----------



## TamieL33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Unicorns ^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Watching Comedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy macaroni and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

allergies going away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bees not stinging me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collecting music


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Diesel Clothing (some)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Hiking


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting Knowledge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jogging


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

keepsakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never taking out the garbage


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

Owls.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pancakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quietness


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rural places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Taster Menus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upbeat songs


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Vans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up well rested


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophone music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi bear


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zero Stress


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alarak


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

bonfires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Disabling automatic updates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Esoterica


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Friends

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Geometry (Though not necessarily that good at it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping friends in the video game I play online


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Introductions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamming out to my favorite song :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon Fanta


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Making progress on a game or book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old western movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pillows being soft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rivers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Safety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits (singer)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

U2


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vitamin Smoothies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Water Parks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra quiet time to myself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzz's not being interrupted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple cider

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being me


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drinks


----------



## Anjubatus (Apr 19, 2018)

donuts


----------



## Anjubatus (Apr 19, 2018)

i mean... Eating


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

friendly rocks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illusions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Korean spicy noodles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Luck

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

mozzarella cheese


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

North Korea


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Outings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen (band)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Real People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tequila


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Umbrellas that match my outfit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuumed carpets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wishing wells

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Young adult events at libraries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Art projects

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili dogs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floating in a raft


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gardens

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Headbands


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Joshua Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kites


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lip gloss

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe Tomorrow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New beginnings

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oreo O's


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Queen (the band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sushi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Using my computer

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Virus free computers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yami Bakura from Yu-Gi-Oh
He's hot: D : D : D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero holes in my jeans


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Air elemental


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Borrowing perfume from my friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cash in my pocket


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Errors fixed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fried eggplant

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Harry Potter (the series, not the guy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam on toast

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Ketchup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Love

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nut butters

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Quagmires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rascally rabbits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Salted peanuts 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Waits (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unicorns

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacation time


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Winter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xylophones

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoos that are nice to animals

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Art


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bread

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean air


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dozens of jokes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Edible tables.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Great lakes.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Health

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inching closer to my goal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jump Rope


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Karlijn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Melted Cheese on Chip's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having to go places I don't want to go


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

otters


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

playing videogames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Road trips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stars at night


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Timeless Products


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underwater Photography


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wide shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yarn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Avocados


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being me :eyes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Cats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destruction


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Everything bagels

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Felines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Goats

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeep


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing at funny jokes :rofl


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mango smoothies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Night sky


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Oxygen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Practical jokes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet days

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

resting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Soft pillows

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trees


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Coffee

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Amon said:


> Trees


Unique things


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> Unique things


volcano colours


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Watercolors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra nice days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Zzzzz’s


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Aliens


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

blackberries


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Cats <3


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elven armor


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Fart jokes.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Grapes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Humor

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

koi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Munching on potato chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No stress

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Opals


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Praying mantis


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Rainy nights


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Durrells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Vests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching videos on YouTube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Year 2000


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being me


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crying happy tears


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Dart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eliminating stress


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Fall


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Guitar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heaven

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kylee


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orders processed quickly


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Peace and quiet.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Respites from battles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Kooks


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Xbox gameplay videos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Zucchini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breaded fish


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

coconut rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dice games


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Enrique Songs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Faux fur lined boots

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

making clay figurines


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Raindrops!


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Snowflakes


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8888 said:


> Faux fur lined boots
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Getting up in the morning


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Health and wellness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isolation (at times)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kittens


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

May Bank Holiday's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Normal routine days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rolled tacos


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sleep


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Trinitron TVs


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

Matador


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead hordes overrunning your block, not mine :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very bad days :rain


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

Wordplay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xi when used in Scrabble on a triple letter score


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yelling at the top of my lungs underwater (try it, it's hilarious)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Za when used in Scrabble on a triple word score


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Aches and pains subsiding 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Club Classics


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Daily happiness

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant ears


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fun times

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Great music


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Heirlooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly filled doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hersey's)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Loling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never getting sick

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oven baked cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ravioli

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Saponaria flowers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Turtles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Understanding people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vests for Summer


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Wiener dogs


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

X-Men action figures like Rogue and Psylocke figurines.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

yoga!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Zamfir. I discovered him from the track that was played of him in Kill Bill: Volume 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC :evil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry cobbler

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Curly Sue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb blondes (I like dumb brunettes too! )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant with garlic sauce

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Faeries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Going green 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hair salons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sundaes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindness

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lipsy Clothing (some)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Meds that dont have side effects

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No stress


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean Waves


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Panettone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Reality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Too Hot, Oh So Fine Hot Anime Guys; D


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Unity


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Vape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Within Temptation (band)


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

X'mas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra finches

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Acryllic painting!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beth Orton (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Card games


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Daring escapes!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Friendly farces.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hassle free days


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Innovative Ideas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Kittens flying kites.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Meghan Markle



Toad Licker said:


> Jar Jar Binks


Yousa CRAZYYY!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

NotNadine


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Olives, especially Greek/Kalamata


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Porcupine quills.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time



CharmedOne said:


> Yousa CRAZYYY!


Yes I am. I have a hunch that I'm not the only one! :kma


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Red candies and gum



Toad Licker said:


> Yes I am. I have a hunch that I'm not the only one! :kma


Just what are you implying? I'm very normal. &#128521;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well



CharmedOne said:


> Just what are you implying? I'm very normal. &#128521;


Very Abby Normal I'm sure! :lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tyler Bryant and The Shakedown Band



Toad Licker said:


> Very Abby Normal I'm sure! :lol


Never! Perfectly normal.










Oops! Punctuation error. Make that: Never perfectly normal!


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Unicorns


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Veggie soup, preferably homemade



discopotato said:


> Unicorns


Me too &#129412;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching my favorite sitcoms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yards with grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being crazy :kma


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Coca Cola Classic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dogs


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

elbows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting my troubles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Her.

(I'd say her name but it begins with 'H' and that's just too weird.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jacobs Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My own space


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

neat handwriting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pancakes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Road trips


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

San Miguel


----------



## Tealing (May 30, 2018)

Talking meaningfully


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding my mental crap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wisdom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety being vanquished :duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathing clean air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collecting music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing smiley's :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

Fidget Spinners


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

Glucose


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

Hurry


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

Ink


----------



## trulietrice (Jun 29, 2018)

Jokes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

^Maayo. Maayo gyud.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidding around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers in banana pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pina Colada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tomato with cheese on toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Tournament (old video game)


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Violet crayons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whale (band)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra nice people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arriving on time for appointments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Daydreaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enjoying a nice sunny day


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Heavy rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo popcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

King sized candy bars (on occasion)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

marshmallow sauce on my frozen yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt (band)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

opal ring


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty Sandals


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Rats (pets)


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna gravy over toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

u


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcanoes not erupting near me


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Whiskey


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Xenomorph >:] (I love alien)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yesterday (Song by the Beatles)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Affection.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breathing clean air


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Cats


----------



## TinyFlutter (Jun 19, 2011)

Dresses


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Europe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Going out for the day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having time to myself


----------



## Baileyspeaks (Jul 26, 2018)

Unicorn. I spend the whole day on my inflatable unicorn in the pool haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Welcome to the thread. We go alphabetically here. 


Jelly beans


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kashmir by Led Zeppelin


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

long back massages


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Muscle cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuts on my ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onions on my burgers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pizza


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

queso dip and chips


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lion Heart said:


> ^ :hide


aww lion :squeeze

Rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Singing in the car (when alone of course :b)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thoughtful people.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Volleyball


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Walks on the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

A rainy day


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donut holes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant with garlic sauce


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Firebird (the car)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic bread


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Holding onto a kite string and working with the wind to soar into that sweet spot where it just hovers high with minimal tension


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Illuminating lights


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Junk food


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Kickboxing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Money


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

NFL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Positive vibes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Red hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tagless shirts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead friends (at least on Halloween :b)


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Very good weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weather that isn't too hot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra spicy food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aggravation free days


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Banana Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaming


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Extra money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny jokes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store :boogie


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Having fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Kit kats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living in a house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

My Mail Unopened


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nutter Butters

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (The singer)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rainy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sizzling bacon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trees


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Understanding how things work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcanoes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Working internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcellent days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

airplanes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being me


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Crossing an empty street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing things with friends


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Easy life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gameplay Videos


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Driving my customers around the city


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

wondering if reality can escape me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Helping people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In This Moment (band)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

jackpot winnings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kind people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mail unopened


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

naming appendages


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

opening gifts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pandas

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quality time alone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Turtle graphics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Um... :um


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violets

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard cleaned


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety free days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

being happy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Car rides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donut holes


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Entering a tunnel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flies leaving me the hell alone :duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good times with friends and family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hassle free days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Looting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mugs of hot chocolate


----------



## kikoni (Sep 10, 2018)

Not procrastinating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oldies music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizza 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

quacks that echo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice crust pizza 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Uptown Girls...the movie lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cat paws.

*EDIT* Wow, I missed the alphabetical part.

Uhhh. Virgin Airlines 747s.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White snowy mountains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xtra large desserts on occasion

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra print curtains

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Butterflies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloudy days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fried tofu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good news


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hassle free days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Jugs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

My mother

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not living in an apartment


----------



## Everlily (Sep 14, 2018)

Owls!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peeing in your pool :kma


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Quarter pounders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing with good music


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sleepovers


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tigers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfinished Thought (band)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Alcohol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banana bread

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

eating out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floating in a raft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lightning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk chocolate bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quarter pounder veggie burgers


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

RC Airplanes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scary movies


----------



## Constantly (Oct 8, 2018)

Tripping (and falling.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usual routine days


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Valmont {Movie}


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Womens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Anime guys
Correction: ALL the hot anime guys I view as hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing smiley's :banana


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Exhaust fumes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape jelly


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jellybeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidding around with friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nighttime


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn opcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quick cash

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbits


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Smoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time to myself


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unique clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

waterfalls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xtra cheesy pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow tulips

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zany people :eyes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

All the hot anime guys I find hot.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collecting music


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Delorean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escaping reality


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Football


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hobbits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike bars


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Lung Damage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Munching on sunflower seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onions in my stew


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

peaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet mornings


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skating Polly (band)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

taking a long walk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncloudy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violin music that is quiet


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

warm weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra chocolate syrup on my vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Australian accents.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birds


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canada. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs that don't bark


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Elephants that don't bark


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Groups chatting with friends


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Having a glass of wine or two.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (Hersey's)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Lesbians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money in my pocket


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no work left to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

posting on this forum, of course


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silly people :eyes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Toad licker 😉


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Aww, hehe.


Utter domination over my foes


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

voodoo magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi bear


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra print clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bagels

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil smileys >


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fried tofu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting presents on my birthday


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Helping others

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream with my pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo buttered popcorn opcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keys to success


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lazy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mysterious

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening presents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Quietness....


I been waiting to get an S. 
Nobody take my S. It is mine. LOL



This is not a customize signature for Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Rachel


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness: D




This is not a customize signature for Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Using SAS

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volleyball


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely nice days


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yu-Gi-Oh

_ Sent 1000 years later using Tapatalk. _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero flies in my room


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alive


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Easy decisions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast lines at the store


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

goat cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on my toast


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Kissing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lipstick

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Doubt (band)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Otep (singer)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


(Sometimes referred to as my birthday cake)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queer theology (studying it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tattoos (not on me though lol)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

umbrellas that are pretty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viewing videos on YouTube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warm weather


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

X rated movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Citizen Dildo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs that don't bark


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fans running on a hot day


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

God: )

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash browns and eggs


----------



## TuxedoCat (Dec 22, 2018)

Internet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joan Jett


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

lemonade


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mandarin oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice people


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Old cartoons

_ Tapatalk, the APP I been pronouncing as "Tap-Ah-Talk"_


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Paleolithic art


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

QVC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum and coke :drunk


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Serenity now


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tuna melts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua pumpkin pie ala mode ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Winsome brand mascots. (I have a thing for the Santitas tortilla chip girl.)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

X-1999 manga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yael Naïm (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoom feature on my camera


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

apple picking


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

beer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chili (vegetarian version)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

dart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evenings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Flip Flops


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

going shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin :mushy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Krusty the Klown


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no stress


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

online shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quirky gifts


----------



## StickyBunBuns (Jan 1, 2019)

Rice


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness

_Sent from the Scorpio Woman using Tapatalk_


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tamarindo soda pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usual routine days


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

vacation days from work


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra quiet evenings


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yarn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers working properly


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Biking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Disposable dishes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

eating out


----------



## marvely (Jun 23, 2014)

Fireplaces


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

good times


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hiking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

inside information


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle animals


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

moonlight sky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nighttime


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Opals are usually quite pretty


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Prince William & Prince Harry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet nights


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Relaxing

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tony @ work


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

umbrellas when it's raining


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vera Bradley handbags


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Walking the dog


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebras


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Be Delicious - DKNY


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

diorshow mascara


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Emotional support

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

fractal art


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grated Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having friends to chat with online


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kidding around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laughing :lol


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New tennis shoes


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Odion from Yugioh!


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

pancakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quirky people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reality


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorn cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet pictures


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-rays showing no cavities at the dentists


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero problems


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Armani Code perfume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bowling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

espadrille shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruit smoothies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

hotels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream sundaes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jelly on toast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon Meringue


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mexican food


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

not having trouble going back to sleep


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

opals (my birthstone)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink (singer)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quality friends


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Refurbished Property


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Strudel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

time for fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncloudy days


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Violets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

winning chess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra chocolate syrup on my vanilla ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yummy food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zany friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Ballet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dwight Schrute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every day that I wake up to


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting invited to social functions even though I hate them.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Having my own place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jelly doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketchup


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lyndhurst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

new cryptocurrencies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

payday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet Riot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Utter domination over my foes :twisted


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weather that isn't too cold


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi bear


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zoos that are nice to animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bvlgari


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cucumber sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dancing smileys :banana


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Established places to work


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

french fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indians


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jacket Potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidding around :kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lounging around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountains


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Normality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pineapple Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quarts full of quarters


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Ronald McDonald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silence


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Teacakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

UPS driver leaving a package at my door


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very sweet chocolate

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

West Country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yarn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Boxer dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creepy movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

December


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electricity


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Fish fingers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Great Ideas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ice Hockey


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Japanese movies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money in my pocket


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Days Out


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

off days from work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace and quiet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet evenings

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sunny days

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder (sometimes)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volume control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra chocolate syrup on my ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yogurt with strawberries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero people showing up unexpected


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Amara La Negra


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Big Butts (and I cannot lie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili dogs


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil smileys >


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Frappes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the music store


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hot weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice in my drinks during the summer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

kooky characters on tv


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

licorice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Meeting friendly people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nut butters


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

overtime periods in sporting events


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizzes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

rainbows in the sky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spring weather


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Toasties


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Unicycle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xavier as a first name


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow tulips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ZZ Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Artwork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry cobbler


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

daydreaming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

excellent company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family get togethers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Going Out


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hockey games


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indians


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jovial People


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

K-9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music :boogie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Macy’s department store


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

outlet malls


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pub lunches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quilts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice and beans

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silly people :eyes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Temperatures at a reasonable level so its not too hot in a working environment


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Upside-down cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

voting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wayfair


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xylophones


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yelp reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoning out

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arriving on time for appointments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Being happy

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Caffeine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

earbuds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Flowering blossom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good days


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Heroin


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Itchy Pitts


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Jack in the box


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

king sized beds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lime in alcohol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster movies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

neat handwriting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onions in my stew


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

protein bars


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Quintessential, the word


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Real not fake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

saving money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tiny collectibles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

walking outside during my lunch break


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra chocolate syrup on my ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yearbooks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Animation shorts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Being busy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

daydreaming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy recipes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Funny people

_ Sent From Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goals being reached


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Healthy choices


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Independence Day celebrations


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Koala bears


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Milk chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

napping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh Penguins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet days


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

rock music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny days


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Tuna Sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Universal remotes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vera Bradley bags


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watching the NBA playoffs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xylophone music

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra print curtains

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Apricots


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Being busy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dining out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy recipes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

French Fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going crazy :eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

healthy snacks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intelligent conversions


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Job security


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Aldi ‘Crowns’ Chocolate ice creams


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oops! Soz! hmmmm... oh the pressure... think think... Kim chi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milkshakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

NHL playoffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Palm trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Robots


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

satire


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Touring new cities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upbeat songs


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

vaccines


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

walking in the park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yogurt covered pretzels


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Zebra Cakes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

All cakes.


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute (Feb 6, 2012)

cosy cold evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eclectic decor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grass that has been freshly cut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having my cake and eating it too :kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Imagine Dragons music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping in contact with my friends


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lipgloss


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

mothballs (under-rated house-hold utility)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nachos and cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Picking apples in the fall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Running errands


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Strawberries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salad


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Umbrella in the rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Voting in online polls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning :yay


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xerox copier that works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi bear


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zip up hoodies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal crackers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Being at the beach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

co-op games when i have people to play with


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Eating out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Felines


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

Gemstones


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

History books


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jewelry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindness

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maroon 5

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having anything that needs to be done that day 8)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Outback Steakhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People who are nice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quick service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sushi


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Traditions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unicorns

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vivid colors


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

wax on wax off


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi bear


----------



## suzy Q (May 30, 2019)

Understanding!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra print clothes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Apple picking in the fall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

birdwatching


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Farmers markets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting messages from friends.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Humor...

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

iridescent things


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

job security


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kisses (hersey's)


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Lakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Malls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Orange juice


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Picnics


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

QVC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relaxing


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

Sesame Street


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

twins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vacation days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up after plenty of sleep


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra fast service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow duckies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zip up hoodies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avoiding negative situations


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Boobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Collection music


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Debt free living


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil dancing smileys :evil


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Frogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grass that has been freshly cut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helping people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Independence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Japanese movies


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Killing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Mannerisms (probably should specify the good qualities and gestures of the person)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Office reruns on tv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politicians who aren't corrupt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quoting lines from my favorite tv shows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rascally rabbits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sushi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder (sometimes)


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Ube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Variety


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walking around the mall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra uplifting music


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yellow highlighters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers that aren't broken


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Authentic people.


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dartboards


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Earbuds in my ears all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom to do as I choose


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Getting out of the house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

hypatia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity :eyes


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Munching on walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice people


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

olive pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Practical jokes


----------



## ceidauilyc (Jun 26, 2019)

Dark Winter Rains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really nice days


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Strawberry-rhubarb sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder (sometimes)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ugg boots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcanoes that are dormant


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra loony friends :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward (singer)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

almond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beds being made


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coach handbags


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Earning a paycheck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folded towels


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Golf


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hos


----------



## PeterO (Aug 2, 2019)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

kabob


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## StayLovelyB (Jul 19, 2019)

Men


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

nicki minaj


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

opinions of others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Puppies


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Quarter pounders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainy summer days


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Sunny cool days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco salads


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

youtube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Anal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donut holes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eternal Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friends to chat with online


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Gemstones 🙂


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearing from my mom


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Idealism.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly doughnuts


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

krispy kreme


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

long weekends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mentoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nurses


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

ogling


----------



## lerz (Aug 30, 2019)

Pogs


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Queues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolling thunder (sometimes)


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Singing in the shower


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Tea! 🙂


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unicorns

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vests


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Underwear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely nice days


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Youth (I do not mean "the youth")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Autumn.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being alone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving other people crazy :eyes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eggs on pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grilled Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hockey games


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intelligent conversations


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jelly donut


----------



## dinky808 (Sep 20, 2019)

Killer Instinct!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

margarine on my toast


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

neoterism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean beaches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

painting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

bulleted lists


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is a-z

time to myself


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Ultraviolence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vests


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas presents


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers working properly


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Bath bombs


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Caramac bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ducks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Earning a paycheck



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family get togethers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gin with rhubarb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Humming birds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joking around


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kindness


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Messages from friends


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nice people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people like you :kma


----------



## wallflower180 (Oct 16, 2019)

Reading books


----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)

Starry skies


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Tulips


----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)

Silence


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorns


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

vines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterfalls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

YouTube


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artistic drawings


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Beansprouts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy friends :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evenings


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Fine food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indians


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam on toast


----------



## Xaxter (Jun 20, 2019)

Kangaroos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New clothes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

oil painting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Playing video games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Relatives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Skipped s

Sushi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usernames that are interesting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vests that match my outfit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi bear


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra print clothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC :evil


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clean dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts


----------



## daisy21g (Nov 17, 2016)

Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephants


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

F**cking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham gravy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ice hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam on toast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

keeping secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Meals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having to leave the house today


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Outlet malls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace and quiet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Questions being answered


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Resting (which I am lacking...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turtles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unicorns

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Votive candles


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

wrestling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yummy appetizers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bears


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Earbuds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Faeries.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gnomes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holidays


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kohl’s stores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakes


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

maids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla wafers


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

orchids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pooh bear


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet weekends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocking chairs


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Saliva


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tulips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

using vacation days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good news


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watercolor painting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xercising


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

Zor-El, Kara.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Assassin's in video games


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Buttered toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating healthier


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Immediate relief from stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly doughnuts


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

knitting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Miso soup with tofu and wakame


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

noon tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

poems


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Underwater. Snorkerling or scuba diving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

toffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

vegetable


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up after sleeping well


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xylophones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoga


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Zinc


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

aurora


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bananas


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daydreaming


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

Entertainment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting my troubles


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Grapefruit


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

History


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Islands


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Jenga


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kindness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Milkshakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nut butters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening presents


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Peanut butter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queer Youtube videos 

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

rainy days.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sandwiches


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

tea


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Umbrellas


----------



## Djc222 (Mar 28, 2020)

Vampires 🧛‍♂️


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Wellness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Zippers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry scones

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Democrat" nomination not going to comrade sanders.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

"Everlong" by the Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forests


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Green grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halloween


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin :mushy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Clarkson

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Lana Del Rey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings when I've slept well


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nesquik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizza

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet weekends

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Random messages


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping well


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

tranquility


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal (old video game)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Velour pants

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Wandering around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xisting


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

You


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Z the letter as it’s in my name.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Butterflies

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Curiosity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eternity


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good mornings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hockey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Intelligent conversations


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jelly donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kami Lyle (singer)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lionfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Neon colors (sometimes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Prompt delivery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Romance novels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Treats

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very kind people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up feeling ready for the day


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Xena Warrior Princess. Was ok in the earlier seasons. My mom liked it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zip up hoodies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Apple trees that I find while walking.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked beans


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Crayfish - as in they are interesting creatures, but they are ok to eat as well


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ducks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil smileys :evil


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Foxes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gemstones

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Humming birds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes :lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

key lime pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to music


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Meowing kittens

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Opossums - Seem like harmless enough critters. Have read they eat ticks as well


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Phillipinos, lovely bunch.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Queen’s song about bicycles


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Rare Earth Elements - particularly Promethium, named after that crappy alien film.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Spotify...can’t get thru the work day without it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unicorns

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

violet color of beet juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

xylophone music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoda


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Zippers


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue skies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Comforting sounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragons


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Elephants


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Frogs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy on my mashed potatoes


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Holding a baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Interesting videos on YouTube


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping to myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lip gloss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings after I slept well :boogie


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Night Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange chicken


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Penguins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick trips out


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rabbits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silly people


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Tea - who doesn't


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Undertale’s various soundtracks (by Toby Fox)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venting my frustrations :wife


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Wearing colorful clothes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra sleep


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yellow flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero stress


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple pie

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being sane :eyes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Connecting with others


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreaming


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Excellent food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freedom


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

Grunge.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having friends


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Interdimensional cuddling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kissing pets


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic tricks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

not feeling helpless and powerless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd things


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake (homemade)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quarantine being over


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Red pandas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sand dollars


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

This forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Same. 

Undead hordes overrunning someone else's city :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veracruz, Mexico


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Watching Black Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xo‘jayli, Uzbekistan


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

yogurts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Hot And Fury Foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arriving early for appointments.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bird watching


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy people :eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elves


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fall foliage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gandalf The White Wizard From The Famous all time classic: The Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horror movies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

interstate travel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jaffa Cakes from the fridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lazy days at the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money in my pocket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nissan vehicles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives on my pizza


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

picking apples on the farm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quiet in nature and serenity with wild birds singing. Love dem birds. :kiss


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Rabbits. They might be my spirit animal because of an encounter I had with one. Its a long story but basically we exchanged intense eye contact. Now whenever I see one I think it's goodluck and something good is going to happen today or is on the way.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying up late


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Time off from work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Understanding my mental cr*p


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Voting in person


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild animals


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

XFM


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yogurt mixed with fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ZZ Ward (singer)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Pasta With Meatballs (pretty much Italian Food)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Basketball


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas... (Love it to death that its a love crime.) :duck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Designer handbags


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil smileys :evil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Finch Pet Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green grass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Showers In The Winter Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indians


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jean Jackets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lebron James.









Sike. 

Loose Fit Jeans that are baggy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mixed nuts

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No stress


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outstanding Credit Card Balances Paid Off. :duck


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiet places

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Same 

Relaxing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Soothing Classical Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Under a dense forest and woods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacations


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

watermelon scented beauty products


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra scoops of ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Year Winding Down To The New Year :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zany friends


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

American Football.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being silly :eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chocolate Covered Pretzels


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Down to earth people


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Early Bird That Doesn't Get The Worm But The Gift Of Flight.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floating in a raft


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Goo Goo Dolls music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having clean air to breath


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

indoor dining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Cash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kipling handbags


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lesbians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Normality


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Owls


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

playing music while working


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quirky people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ranting online


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Simple things


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal tournament (old video game)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Voting in person


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Winning


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra long weekends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow rubber duckies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Corn Chips


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Arriving on time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Buying stuff. ugh compulsive shopping was an old habit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Christmas presents


----------

